# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Što Vas je baš onako- smetalo za vrijeme Vašeg i bebinog boravka u bolnici

## kaina

E da, da Vas odmah pitam- dal ste Vi u bolnici gledale onaj film o dojenju. Mene je strašno naljutilo što su nas sve pozvali u isto vrijeme, a djeca palču gladna, a ti ih moraš ostavit. Ja nisam htijela otići to gledat jer je mala sisala baš, a i već samo bile stare 6 dana tak da sam što zbog svega navedenog gore, što zbog tih 6 dana većinu toga znala. Taj film traje 10-15 min., nisam sigurna točno koliko, a bilo je djece koja su to cijelo vrijeme plakala.Sestra me je par puta doša zvat da odmah idem, na što sam ja odg. -nakon što se mala napapa, samo je okrenula s očima i otišla-svaki put. Jel bilo takvih slučajeva kod Vas??? I što Vam je ono- baš smetalo??? (možda urodi plodom pa se počnu popravljat  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## ana.m

Kakav film? O kojoj je bolnici riječ???
Ovo čujem prvi put!
A i da se to desi kod nas u rodilištu, s obzirom da mi je treće, gledanje filma bih odbila...
A kaj mi je smetalo? Što sam imala osjećaj da je sestrama sve teško i da smo mi tamo da njima otežamo život. Bar većina njih se tako ponašala.
Kak će biti sada, vidjet ćemo!

----------


## Ninči

Prvi put mi je smetala škrtost na informacijama dječje vizite. Drugi put sam ih ispitivala sve što me zanimalo i sve odgovore uredno dobila.

Drugi put me smetalo što zbog svinjske gripe nisam mogla vidjeti muža, a s druge strane su neki muževi neometano operirali rodilištem kad god su htjeli.

----------


## Ninči

I ja prvi put čujem za taj film o dojenju :/

----------


## kaina

Ima u kc su to puštali. Teta doji bebu i kaže kak beba treba prihvatit dojku (njena beba se razinula jako - stara kojih 5 mj pa je tu bilo malo panike- zakaj moja nemare tak primut), pa kak dojka mora izgledat nakon podoja i priča pedijatra o tome kak je to zdravo za djete (tak su mi barem cure u sobi rekle) Nije loše, ali prvi-drugi dan, a ne ja prošla sve i naučila i sad ti moraš ić gledat a djete nek plače

----------


## litala

buka i ulijetanje u sobe bez kucanja/pitanja u svako doba dana i noci. mjerenje temperature u pet ujutro. rondanje onim kolicima po hodnicima (cistacice, spremacice, kuhinjsko osoblje i ostali)... 

cinjenica da se sve obavlja kao da rodilja i djece tamo uopce ni nema  :Undecided:

----------


## kaina

a naš pedijatar..... Dođe u vizitu i prvo mu je - molim Vas da se pokrijete- tj. vadi sisu djetetu iz usta i spremaj je jer je njemu neugodno, onda je kasnije i meni bil problem dojit pred nekim baš zbog tog njegovog stva. Do onda sam dojenje smatrala prirodnim. a  od onda mi je nekako bed... A drugi put ću mu reći, pa kad već pričate sa mnom i radite takav posao gledajte me u oči, a ne u sise, ako vam je već neugodno. Mislim da takvi konzervativci utječu loše na dojenje i samopouzdanje mame

----------


## Ninči

Ma litala, bitno je da u čekaonici piše da se bude tiho jer je to eto rodilište  :Laughing:

----------


## kaina

kad čujem za zemlje koje su razvijene ko mi/razvijenije od nas pa se prema rodiljama odnose tako da se oe mogu posvetiti djetetu i kad vidim naše.... ko da rade sa stokom. Ja se lijepše odnosim prema svojim životinjama nego ono prema nama

----------


## Ninči

Pa i ja bih radije rađala kod našeg veterinara nego u našim državnim rodilištima  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Val

prvi puta-šaputanje doktora oko moje terapije zbog visokog tlaka i onda sestre koje u panici nose svu tu terapiju.
jedna bezobrazna sestra koju sam istjerala iz sobe. 
(moji klinci su bili na intezivnoj pa sam dobivala sve info i o zdravlju i dojenju).

drugi puta-prokleti madrac zbog kojeg su me otkidali glava i leđa pa sam drugi dan od CR-a vježbala da mogu normalno funkcionirat.
i odnos sestara i doktora prema gluhonijemoj pacijentici.

----------


## bijelko

> buka i ulijetanje u sobe bez kucanja/pitanja u svako doba dana i noci. mjerenje temperature u pet ujutro. rondanje onim kolicima po hodnicima (cistacice, spremacice, kuhinjsko osoblje i ostali)... 
> 
> cinjenica da se sve obavlja kao da rodilja i djece tamo uopce ni nema


Kužim da moraju raditi ali bilo je tu i brbljanja bezveze, baš uznemirujuće.

Zatim ono stalno stiskanje bradavica da se vidi ima li mlijeka, bar 5 puta dnevno, kako koja naiđe. Kao da ne bole dovoljno! Jedna me spopala onako iznenada, došlo mi je da ju odalamim.
Na kraju sam pukla i oštro rekla jednoj da se nije usudila, znam da ima mlijeka. Šokirala se, kao nije ona još niti jednom probala, tko to mene stalno stišće. Kritika je vrijedila, nakon toga su me dirale samo da mi pomognu namjestiti maloga za dojenje.

Inače su bile ok, ipak nas je bila masa, ali izbacila me iz takta jedna kad sam ju došla moliti da mi cimericu odvede na wc. Žena nakon carskog, odvela bih ju jer sam joj pomagala koliko god sam mogla, ali bilo me strah da mi se ne sruši.
I kaže sestra sad ćemo dok predamo smjenu. Čekala žena i čekala, nje nigdje.
Nakon nekog vremena dođe druga (onako slučajno) i govori meni pa vi možete hodati, zašto nas ne pozovete? Kad sam rekla koju sam zvala samo je slegla ramenima.

Svi se mi preporodimo kad dođemo doma.

----------


## krumpiric

na SD donose TV s filmom o dojenju u sobe.

----------


## ana.m

> na SD donose TV s filmom o dojenju u sobe.



Od kada ovo??

----------


## a.k.

> Zatim ono stalno stiskanje bradavica da se vidi ima li mlijeka, bar 5 puta dnevno, kako koja naiđe.


To je i mene zivciralo, jos mi je jedna rekla da kaj sam ukocena, da dojenje ne boli, a ja sam skoro ispalila da me boli to kaj me ona stisce, ali trudila sam se biti pristojna kad vec one nisu. 
Smetalo me kaj se posjeti primaju ovisno o tome kak se sestramada, npr. bili su ujutro i popodne, a jedan dan je samo jedna sestra dosla i rekla da danas nece biti ujutro posjeta nego da javimo svojima da dodju popodne. 
Jedna sestra me imala na piku i prigovarala mi je sto citam casopis i pricam na mobitel. Govorila mi je da nek dojim svakih pola sata (a s bebom je apsolutno sve bilo u redu, rodila se zdrava i nije puno izgubila na tezini, imala je normalne stolice), a beba mi je spavala i nije htjela jesti pa me plasila da ce mi beba dobiti zuticu ako ne bude jela svako malo, to me izludilo, mislila sam da sam grozna mama jer ne hranim svoje djete kako treba. A ono poslje poroda sam bila sva osjetljiva i jadna, dojenje nam je malo stekalo, to me ful pogodilo kaj me ona maltletirala. Kad je zavrsila njena smjena i kad su se druge sestre sasvim drukcije odnosile prema meni i objasnile mi da ju ne trebam buditi da bi jela onda sam shvatila da nije problem u meni nego u isfrustiranoj sestri. 
Isto me smetalo kaj svaka sestra govori drugo, npr. o njezi pupka je svaka pricala svoje i slicno.

----------


## jelena.O

> na SD donose TV s filmom o dojenju u sobe.


dok sam ja bila gore pred mjesec dana , nije tog bilo,. Ali je bilo kad sam rodila pred 9 godina, u boravku se često vrtio taj ( ili takav) filmić., nije bilo pod moraš , ali su bili termini napisani kad se vrti, pred 4.5 godine toga nije bilo ni sad nije.

----------


## kaina

e i to da, svkak svoje melje i sad ti znaj. Jedna kaže stavite ovako, druga stavite onako... jel radite u istom rodilištu-radite, onda?

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam rodila prije godinu i po i bilo je tako, dovezli su TV na stalku

----------


## RozaGroza

Uh bila je jedna babica...DIZASTER...otimala mi dijete, govorila mi da sam nemajka jer mi nije nadošlo mljeko, svaki put kad je ona bila sam plakala ko kišna godina, što od hormona, naravno, što od toga jer je stvarno bila pregrozna prema meni. Da ne govorim da mi nije davala da dojim u pozi koja meni paše nego isključivo neka njihova deformirana, utrnula bi nakon 5 minuta. Rekla mi je da nema šanse da ja dojim, a evo 6 mjeseci i full time isključivo dojimo. Babaroga! A i inače mi babice nisu apsolutno ništa pokazale, došla sam doma nisam znala ni pelenu previt. Uf...kad se sjetim...

----------


## RozaGroza

> Zatim ono stalno stiskanje bradavica da se vidi ima li mlijeka, bar 5 puta dnevno, kako koja naiđe. Kao da ne bole dovoljno!


E da, a kako meni nije dolazilo mljeko, svako malo bi mi stisle i govorile: Tccc, ničeg tu nema, da ne povjeruješ...il takve neke upadice  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kaina

> Uh bila je jedna babica...DIZASTER...otimala mi dijete, govorila mi da sam nemajka jer mi nije nadošlo mljeko, svaki put kad je ona bila sam plakala ko kišna godina, što od hormona, naravno, što od toga jer je stvarno bila pregrozna prema meni. Da ne govorim da mi nije davala da dojim u pozi koja meni paše nego isključivo neka njihova deformirana, utrnula bi nakon 5 minuta. Rekla mi je da nema šanse da ja dojim, a evo 6 mjeseci i full time isključivo dojimo. Babaroga! A i inače mi babice nisu apsolutno ništa pokazale, došla sam doma nisam znala ni pelenu previt. Uf...kad se sjetim...


RozaGroza svaka čast. ta je stvarno ............................. uh, neću vrijeđat,

----------


## BubikaM

joj, i mene su smetala sva ona nasetavanja po sobi i hodniku, buka ko da si na nogometnoj utakmici.
a najgore mi je bilo navecer, onako umorna nakon sat ili vise vremena jedva uspavam bebicu, i onda dodje sestra (znalo je biti i iza 22h) za kupanje bebice.
mrak mi je padal na oci. naravno da se bebica sva unervozi i onda sve ispocetka.

i jako mi je bilo zao sto muz ne moze doci u sobu vidjeti nas, a prva dva dana mi je stvarno bilo tesko dizati se do vrata, a kamoli do sobe za posjete.

----------


## sensei

Stavili nas u sobu na patologiji na SD gdje su bila 4 kreveta i 4 za bebice, nemaš mjesta gdje staviti stvari, ne možeš hodati jer nema mjesta, nema zraka u sobi, užas. Forsiranje dojenja u tolikoj mjeri da sam skoro odustala od dojenja, hvala Bogu doma u miru smo uspjeli. Dijete mi se prehladilo u bolnici...., a ja da nismo bili pušteni treći dan  dobila bih slom živaca od jada i bijede što vladaju u našim rodilištima

----------


## krumpiric

> Stavili nas u sobu na patologiji na SD gdje su bila 4 kreveta i 4 za bebice, nemaš mjesta gdje staviti stvari, ne možeš hodati jer nema mjesta, nema zraka u sobi, užas. Forsiranje dojenja u tolikoj mjeri da sam skoro odustala od dojenja,


kakvo forsiranje dojenja?

----------


## sensei

Bradavice su mi bile krvave, a sestre me natezale i stiskale bradavice do iznemoglosti, isto govorile da nemam mlijeka, pa da imam, a ionako sam bila luda od iscrpljenosti i hormona

----------


## lidać2

> na SD donose TV s filmom o dojenju u sobe.


ja rodila prije 1.5mj. toga nije bilo na s.d

----------


## winnerica

Kad pročitam sve ovo, sve mi je draže da sam svaki put rađala u Vinogradskoj! Mene ništa tamo nije posebno smetalo. Ja sam više bila razočarana s pacijentima i njihovim ponašanjem npr. u wc-u (pušenje!), a većina ih tamo "čuva" trudnoću...

----------


## a.k.

> Forsiranje dojenja u tolikoj mjeri da sam skoro odustala od dojenja, hvala Bogu doma u miru smo uspjeli.


Da, ja sam isto dozivjela forsiranje dojenja, neke zene nisu od pocetka imale dovoljno mljeka, ukljucujuci i mene, djete bi posisalo sve iz obje dojke i onda bi plakalo jer je jos gladno. Jedna zena je isla traziti da nam daju bar jos mrvicu umjetnog mljeka u sprici jer su nam djeca gladna pa su nam odrzali predavanje da se u ovom rodilistu potice dojenje (sto bi trebalo biti za svaku pohvalu da se ne provodi toliko nasilno) i nisu nam htjeli dati (jedna beba je sirota cjelu noc plakala, a njena mama ju je stalno dojila dok ne bi sve iscjedila i onda bi opet plakala) da bi sljedeci dan zakljucili da su nam djeca gladna i onda su nas optuzili za to i onda su nas pak tjerali da djecu hranimo na spricu.

----------


## Ninči

Sad sam se sjetila što mi je još smetalo. Prvi put sam rodila u Merkuru dolje na rodilištu, a sad drugi put sam rodila gore na bivšoj ginekologiji2. I imala sam krevet uz prozor...vrata ni prozori se ne mogu dobro zatvoriti i toliko je puhalo da me bilo strah za bebu! A ja sam iz rodilišta odnijela prehladu. Koje li ironije s obzirom da muža nisam mogla vidjeti 4 dana zbog sezone svinjske gripe! grrr

----------


## ana.m

Ja bum sad rodila treće, a s obzirom da imam puno staža u dojenju, nadam se da me neće gnjaviti, natezati mi cice kak opisujete i slično!
Doduše, ja to nisam doživjela ni na drugom porodu jer nam je krenulo stvarno super i nisu imale kaj reći kad je Iva papala i spavala!

----------


## Bobica

uuu mene je puno toga smetalo ali sam podosta zaboravila jer je bilo puno ljepših momenata! 
drago osoblje, vrlo čista i uredna bolnica, čista posteljina, prozračne sobe ......ali to nije tema!  :Smile:  

pokušaću se sjetiti redom. Vidim da se smije imenovati bolnica - dakle Vinogradska, veljača 2009:
- mene su primili ranije , zbog tlaka, i nas nekoliko je taj dan čekalo krevet na hodniku!! sjedile smo na tvrdim stolicama , na nekom propuh-hodniku, obučene u spavaćice i čekale da se oslobode kreveti - od 9-13h sam dva dana pred termin čekala na hodniku!?!?!?!? užas!!! 
 - kad pođeš na porod moraš spakirati stvari jer nisu sigurni hoćeš li se vratiti u isti krevet - možda dok si ti na porodu nekome zatreba baš taj krevet, pa ti stvari stoje ko zna gdje a kad se porodiš pitaju da opišeš torbu i onda je traže po sobama!?!?!
- nakon poroda u boksu neke cure odmaraju u predrađaoni a jedna je sirota ležala u nekom hodniku na propuhu!! tamo se leži dok se ne probudiš/odmoriš kao da si im na oku ako bi bilo šta trebale! 
- ubitačan raspored - buđenje, toplomjeri, vizita, bebe, jelo, bebe, ručak ... ma ni ne sjećam se više tog ludog ritma ali se sjećam da sam mislial da je netko mogao napisati taj rapored na vrata da znamo šta nas čeka jer ne dao bog da si na WCu kada ti donesu bebu - oni je ostave na krevetu - i znam ja da se mala beba novorođenče ne može okrenuti i pasti sa kreveta, ali zašto bi se derala i plakala onako jadna sama na krevetu jer ja nisam znala kada će je donjeti pa sam eto baš išla na WC
- svi obroci se poslužuju na tacnama i jedemo u krevetu - kako se tko uspije nagnuti ili sjesti - i onda kad smo gotove nosimo tacne na neki mali jadni stolić na hodniku - e tu su me naživcirale kolegice  babinjače kojima je problem staviti tanjur na tanjur, šalicu u šalicu i znate već šta mislim nego kokoši (kad nemam bolju riječ) stavljaju tacnu na tacnu i boli ih briga hoće li biti mjesta za druge tacne! uh! kasnije su nam rekli da bi zapravo neko od pomoćnog osoblja trebao pokupiti tacne i da nema potrebe nositi ih na hodnik - ali to osblje se baš i ne žuri i ako poželimo malo odmoriti prije nego dođu bebe na hranjenje naravno da se moramo riješiti tacne  koja nema gdje stajati osim na krevetu!
- higijena - što se tiče samog rodilišta sve 5- ali kolegice babinjače sram ih bilo - krvavi ulošci na podu, pušenje u wcu! ... ma fuuuj!
- hrpa nekakvih učenica/naučnica koje se prešetavaju po hodnicima a nemaju pojma o pojmu, sjedi mala u hodniku na stolu i rašpa si nokte, a jedena sestra dežurna na 5 ili 6 soba, trči i dodaje curama uloške/tamponade nakon poroda, jedna sestra za djecu obilazi i gleda kako dojimo
- uuu bila je jedna sestra šta je vodala naučnice okolo i 'sprdala ' se iz dječice - nisam bila raspoložena za njenu šalu - uzela je od jedne cure šeširić za dojenje i stavila bebi prazan šeširić u usta da pokaže curama kako beba cula na prazno - i to je bilo kao jako smješno!! uuuuh i danas mi je muka kada se toga sjetim! 

ima toga još ali to su sitnice - najviše me smetalo što sam tri dana tamo ležala a da mi nitko nije došao i pokazao kako se premotava bebu, kako se presvlači odjeća .. ma ništa!! čak se nisam usudila ni izvaditi bebu iz jastuka i vidjeti male nožice i prstiće jer su ih nosile u jastucima i držale za čvor pa sam se bojala ako ne zavežem dobro ispašće im beba kad je zgrabe!!
 kao zaključak - moj konstruktivni prijedlog bi bio - educirati one studentice da znaju hendlati sa bebama i da idu po sobama i pokazuju nam nešto! jer evo ja sam išla doma u petak a patronažnu smo dozvali u ponedjeljak i rekla je da će doći u utorak!! - e pa tada mi više nije ni trebala! 


eto mog 'doprinosa' temi

----------


## koksy

Naaaajvise me nerviralo kad bi mi odnosile malca a  on je jos jeo, pa ga uhvati za nos da pusti cicu  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Svaki put sam vikala zbog toga al one su to uporno radile. I da, stiskanje bradavica...uff kad se samo sjetim... I ona vizita svako jutro, mi sve gole, rskrecene i krvave lezimo na krevetima a njih brdo stisce nam trbuhe, niti nas ne pogledaju, samo dole gledaju i medusobno komentiraju. Tu sam se osjecala bas bljak!

I ono najgore, sto malca nisam vidjela 2 i pol dana od poroda jer nije bilo mjesta na odjelu, sto mi nisu dali da ga barem odem podojiti nego su mu davale adaptirano i zbog toga ih djelomicno krivim za moje neuspjesno dojenje. Sto su klince ponoci hranile adaptiranim a nama se klele da djeca cijeeeelu noc ne jedu nista, i jos tako gladni uspiju spavat ujutro kad nam ih donesu.
Dakle, radili su glupace od nas, drugim rijecima...

----------


## kaina

e, da sad sam se sjetila, da nije bilo jedno sestre, tko zna koliko bi još ostale u bolnici. Ta se sestra vratila s godišnjeg i kad je išla kupat djecu i kad je odnjela moje počela je vikati na ostale :"Pa jel ste vi normalne, jel vi vidite kak to djete izgleda? Koliko je već tu i vi je stalno držite u jastuku zatvorenu! Žena je i tak stalno s djeteom pa pripazit će na nju." Kad ju je donesla normalno da sam pitala što je , a ona mi je rekla da je maloj oštečena koža zato što se nije mogla micati jer su je tak zamotale da ne dira infuziju. I zvala je doktora i kad je videl odmah je rekel da joj maknu infuziju koliko se smije (24 h) i da je obuku u nešto komotnije i ne stavljaju u jastuk.Hvala sestri.. Inače je taj doktor svako jutro videl bebu i nije reagiral

----------


## Bobica

draga, taj doktor je vidio bebu ali je nije gledao! - mislim da su to njima brojevi kao i mi i da nas i bebe rijetko tko zaista pogleda i vidi! 

curi u mojoj sobi su došli javiti da je beba nešto bolesna i da su dali krv na analizu i da će joj kasnije javiti što je točno?!?!? i onda su joj došli javiti da nije njena beba nego jedna druga sa jako sličnim prezimenom?!?!? halo?!?!?

----------


## anamar

mene je u rodilištu najviše nervirala činjenica što sam _morala_ biti tamo.

----------


## Marna

Diglo mi je tlak, skoro mi pao mrak na oči kad je jedna medicinska sestra (po izgledu i stavovima pred penziju) onako namrgođena kao jurišnik uletjela u sobu dok smo dojile bebe, koje su se već polagano uspavljivale, a ona ih jednu po jednu pobacala u krevetiće. Doslovno bacila! Nas 3 u šoku, a ona drekne: "Naučite djecu da spavaju u krevetiću, a ne u vašem krevetu!"

----------


## bibai

Meni je najviše smetalo upaljeno svjetlo u sobi tijekom noći i što mi nikad curku s fototerapije ne bi donjeli kad su obećali.
Sve ostalo se dalo preživjeti.

----------


## icyoh

Prvi put bolje da ne nabrajam.


Drugi put mi je apsolutno sve bilo savršeno, ja sam hodajuća reklama za "svoje" rodilište  :Grin:

----------


## a.k.

> Diglo mi je tlak, skoro mi pao mrak na oči kad je jedna medicinska sestra (po izgledu i stavovima pred penziju) onako namrgođena kao jurišnik uletjela u sobu dok smo dojile bebe, koje su se već polagano uspavljivale, a ona ih jednu po jednu pobacala u krevetiće. Doslovno bacila! Nas 3 u šoku, a ona drekne: "Naučite djecu da spavaju u krevetiću, a ne u vašem krevetu!"


No to je stvarno glupost, kaj nju briga gdje djeca spavaju, to je bilo cisto izivljavanje.

----------


## icyoh

E da - da li je taj film o dojenju "obavezan"? Mislim - jel bih ga npr ja morala gledati (nakon uspješno dojene dvoje djece)?
Mi ga nismo imali ni prvi ni drugi put.

----------


## pinguica

hehe meni je naravno bilo super, ko na godišnjem, ali me zasmetalo što mi je sestra komentirala razmazanu šminku oko očiju. "Pa ženo! Tek sam rodila!" ali dobro ja sam preosjetljiva, zato sam i išla u PR

----------


## ana.m

Šminka u rodilištu?? ok!

*Marna* a nemreš vjerovati, stvarno koza, pa kaj nju boli briga gdje ti dijete spava!! Joooj. I aj bi pukla na to, a vjerojatno kakva sam postala ne bih joj ostala ni dužna. Btw, koje je to pak rodilište?

----------


## pinguica

> Šminka u rodilištu?? ok!
> 
> *Marna* a nemreš vjerovati, stvarno koza, pa kaj nju boli briga gdje ti dijete spava!! Joooj. I aj bi pukla na to, a vjerojatno kakva sam postala ne bih joj ostala ni dužna. Btw, koje je to pak rodilište?


 PR=privatno rodilište, mislila sam da se PR ustalilo kao oznaka za to

----------


## kaina

> E da - da li je taj film o dojenju "obavezan"? Mislim - jel bih ga npr ja morala gledati (nakon uspješno dojene dvoje djece)?
> Mi ga nismo imali ni prvi ni drugi put.


kod nas je. i jedna koja je rodila 4. je morala ić, al ja sam se izvukla... Pa i u KC ne daju da djete spava s vama u krevetu. Kad je sestra premotala bebu ja sam je htijela uzet iz krevetića, a ona meni- nije gladna, ne dirajte ju. Ma nemoj, ti češ meni reć gdi će moje djete spavat. Uzela sam bebu pred njom i odg. moja beba, moja stvar di će spavat.

----------


## ana.m

> PR=privatno rodilište, mislila sam da se PR ustalilo kao oznaka za to


Nisam glupa, skužila sam da je privatno rodilište. Kaj u privatnom se smije biti našminkan, a u "običnom" ne smije, pa nije za čuditi se ili kaj?
Kakvo god da je rodilište, opet ponavljam "Šminka u rodilištiu?"

----------


## ana.m

> kod nas je. i jedna koja je rodila 4. je morala ić, al ja sam se izvukla... Pa i u KC ne daju da djete spava s vama u krevetu. Kad je sestra premotala bebu ja sam je htijela uzet iz krevetića, a ona meni- nije gladna, ne dirajte ju. Ma nemoj, ti češ meni reć gdi će moje djete spavat. Uzela sam bebu pred njom i odg. moja beba, moja stvar di će spavat.


Ma joj koje su im to fore...? Nemam komentara uopće, svašta bih mogla natipkati!

----------


## pinguica

> Nisam glupa, skužila sam da je privatno rodilište. Kaj u privatnom se smije biti našminkan, a u "običnom" ne smije, pa nije za čuditi se ili kaj?
> Kakvo god da je rodilište, opet ponavljam "Šminka u rodilištiu?"


 ja sam bila sa mužem u sobi tih dana u rodilištu pa sam se šminkala da mu bude (još) ljepša  :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

> Kakvo god da je rodilište, opet ponavljam "Šminka u rodilištiu?"


 
OT - Meni treba 10s da stavim kremu na lice, a 20min da operem i osušim kosu. Pa nije sramota napisati da sam u rodilištu oprala kosu, a trebala bi biti da napišem da sam stavljala kremu na lice.


Vezano uz film - čija je to inicijativa? Mislim, zašto bi bio obavezan za pogledati? Kako uopće može biti "obavezan"?


Apropo kreveta - logično mi je da djeca ne "smiju" spavati u krevetu s mamom. Ne zato jer su sestre zle nego jer postoji realna šansa da beba padne s kreveta (za što je odgovorna bolnica - barem mislim). Sjećam se prvog poroda na SD - uzak krevet, nema ograde sa strane, ja s temp 40 pokušavam dojiti, dijete plače, ja ne znam za sebe. Idućeg čega se sjećam je da me cimerica budi jer mi je dijete na rubu kreveta i strah ju je da ne padne.

----------


## kaina

> OT - Meni treba 10s da stavim kremu na lice, a 20min da operem i osušim kosu. Pa nije sramota napisati da sam u rodilištu oprala kosu, a trebala bi biti da napišem da sam stavljala kremu na lice.
> 
> 
> Vezano uz film - čija je to inicijativa? Mislim, zašto bi bio obavezan za pogledati? Kako uopće može biti "obavezan"?
> 
> 
> Apropo kreveta - logično mi je da djeca ne "smiju" spavati u krevetu s mamom. Ne zato jer su sestre zle nego jer postoji realna šansa da beba padne s kreveta (za što je odgovorna bolnica - barem mislim). Sjećam se prvog poroda na SD - uzak krevet, nema ograde sa strane, ja s temp 40 pokušavam dojiti, dijete plače, ja ne znam za sebe. Idućeg čega se sjećam je da me cimerica budi jer mi je dijete na rubu kreveta i strah ju je da ne padne.


 kod nas nije bilo mugućnosti da padne jersam je stavljala do krevetića. a krevetić sam zakočola i još sam ju podbočila jastucima da ne padne. Jedna sestra je rekla ovo treba slikati, ovo je ljubav- 23 h smo mi bile skupa u krevetu kad je bila sa mnom. Sigurno ne bih dovodila djete u opasnost, pa nisam glupa, da je postojala mogučnost da padne ili bilo kaj drugo stavila bih je u krevetić, a uostalom nisam ni spavala jer sam pazila da si infuziju ne skine,

----------


## ana.m

> OT - Meni treba 10s da stavim kremu na lice, a 20min da operem i osušim kosu. Pa nije sramota napisati da sam u rodilištu oprala kosu, a trebala bi biti da napišem da sam stavljala kremu na lice.


Ne vidim kakve veze imaju pranje kose i krema za lice sa šminkanjem?

----------


## anchie76

A kakve veze ima s ičim to što se žena našminkala u rodilištu?  to nije dozvoljeno, nije moralno ili nešto treće?

----------


## icyoh

Kad smo se uhvatili šminkanja - stavljanje tonirane kreme na lice i sjajila meni spada pod svakodnevno šminkanje. Na koje izgubim 20s. I to sam imala na licu i u rodilištu.

Sukladno s time ne vidim zašto je tako čudno i zgraž,zgraž da je netko našminkan.



Mene i dalje zanima da li je zakonski dozvoljeno "prisiliti" nekoga da pogleda film o dojenju.
Ne kažem da možda nije koristan nekome. Meni konkretno ne bi bio (jer sam, ponavljam, uspješno dojila dvoje djece). I sumnjam da bi me natjerali da ga odgledam - posebno ne na način da ostavim dijete koje želi cicati da bih ga odgledala.

----------


## anchie76

Stvarno ne vidim kak bi me itko mogao natjerati na išta.  Al kad si prvorotka, sama u tom sistemu,  eee, to je druga priča.  Iz straha se pristaje na štošta što nije nužno ni najbolje ni za mamu ni za bebu.

----------


## anchie76

Osobno, najviše me smetalo buđenje u 5 i nešto i pravljenje kreveta.. mislim, daaaaaj nabijem i tebe i pravljenje kreveta.  I onda taman zaspem, donesu mi dijete, taman zaspemo oboje, mjere mi temperaturu (ili već nešto), taman zaspemo, evo vizite, taman zaspemo, evo njegove vizite.  Koma koma koma.  Ili navečer zaspemo oko 10, upaljena svjetla do 12 (ili koliko) i taman lijepo spavamo, evo njih odnose dijete oko ponoći.  Koma. Jedva sam čekala doći doma i naspavati se ko čovjek.  Spavaš kad beba spava i sve 5.  Ovo u bolnici, pokušavaš uspostaviti ritam spavanja s djetetom i onda imaš još taj vojni režim tijekom dana i noći = nula minuta odmora.  Katastrofa mi je to bilo.

----------


## icyoh

> Stvarno ne vidim kak bi me itko mogao natjerati na išta. Al kad si prvorotka, sama u tom sistemu, eee, to je druga priča. Iz straha se pristaje na štošta što nije nužno ni najbolje ni za mamu ni za bebu.


Istina.

A i ja se isto našla čuditi kako je to moguće da tjeraju ikoga na išta u rodilištu  :Rolling Eyes: 


Mene je prvi put najviše smetalo to što nemaš koga tražiti pomoć i osjećaš se skroz bespomoćno.
Ja sam jedno jutro dobila temp i doslovno nisam znala za sebe, srušila sam se u kupaoni. 
A desetak minuta prije toga sam zvonila sestri i oprala me da kako ću se doma brinuti za bebu ako ne mogu u bolnici.

----------


## anchie76

Koma je taj osjećaj bespomoćnosti.. pale sam na svijetu.. i "želja" da napraviš sve što traže od tebe da samo što prije odeš od tamo  :Undecided:

----------


## andreja

u ČK rodilištu sve sestre bile jako ljubazne i spremne pomoći,osim jedne...naime moja beba nije htjela prihvatit ciku pa su mi sestre danonoćno-veeelika im hvala-pomagale i stvarno se trudile da mi pomognu oko dojenja.i tako se našla jedna starija sestra za bebe jaaako pametna,a nije uzela ni minutu svojeg dragocjenog vremena da mi pomogne,već je ona stala drvljem i kamenjem po meni...kakva li sam ja to majka koja nezna ni djete si nahranit,a još manje uzeti u ruke,te da mi djete non-stop plače( spavala je po 5h u komadu jer je imala žuticu) :Laughing: ,kak ću onda ja to sve doma ak neznam u bolnici i takve spike...mislim...stara čangrizava baba!!! ma najrađe bi ju opalila nasred lica!!! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ana.m

Joj zaboravite to o šminkanju, to je bilo više retoričko pitanje koje se malo oteglo u krivom smjeru...Naravno neka svatko radi što ga volja...

Što se tiče filmića, ne znam kako bi me netko na to mogao tjerati? Još i kod prvog ajde, vjerojatno bi i sama htjela gledati ga, ali s drugim, pogovoto s trečim (nakon uspješnog i dugog dojenja) nema šanse. Pa znam koja mi je razlika bila između prvgo i drugog boravka u bolnici nakon poroda, a kamoli sada...
I kaj ako kažeš da ne želiš da ti to ne treba, kaj ti mogu napraviti?

----------


## Trina

Na prvom porodu smetalo mi je sve-od držanja u tajnosti svega što se tiče mog poroda (terapije, panika dignuta pri krraju poroda a nitko mi neće kaže zašto), neobjašnjenje bilo čega u vezi dojenja, trganje djeteta sa cice usred podoja, drskost itd..itd...na drugom i trećem porodu nije mi smetalo ništa ali sam zato ja smetala njima sa svojim stavom-zahtjevam da mi se govori SVE što ima veze s mojim tijelom i mojim djetetom, ako je sve u redu ostavite nas na miru i općenito stav "zaslužila sam poštovanje i tako ćete me i tretirati".

----------


## jella

Smetala me užasno gruba posteljina, od koje mi je cijela desna strana tijela (na kojoj sam većinom ležala) bila pokrivena sitnim sitnim krasticama...izderala sam si kožu.
Smetalo me i to što ti donese doručak/ručak/večeru i onda u povratku kupi tacne, pa pojela ti svoj obrok ili ne, nije njen problem...
Pipanje uz komentar - izdajate se, sise moraju biti mekane!

----------


## bijelko

> Na prvom porodu smetalo mi je sve-od držanja u tajnosti svega što se tiče mog poroda (terapije, panika dignuta pri krraju poroda a nitko mi neće kaže zašto), neobjašnjenje bilo čega u vezi dojenja, trganje djeteta sa cice usred podoja, drskost itd..itd...na drugom i trećem porodu nije mi smetalo ništa ali sam zato ja smetala njima sa svojim stavom-zahtjevam da mi se govori SVE što ima veze s mojim tijelom i mojim djetetom, ako je sve u redu ostavite nas na miru i općenito stav "zaslužila sam poštovanje i tako ćete me i tretirati".


Tako treba, ni mene drugi put neće natezati!

----------


## a.k.

> A desetak minuta prije toga sam zvonila sestri i oprala me da kako ću se doma brinuti za bebu ako ne mogu u bolnici.


Kao prvo, doma je cisto drukcija situacija i ona bi to trebala znati, a kao drugo, ako nesto ne znas ona bi ti to trebala pokazati pa da znas za doma.

----------


## Tattoo

SD, ona grozna soba na patologiji s 4 kreveta za mame i 4 dječja, nemreš se ni okrenut. Na krevet sam se penjala na koljenima (još me bole), posjete bezočno ulaze u sobu u svako doba dana i još se ljute kad ih ljubazno zamolim da zatvore vrata jer baš dojim ili prematam dijete i ne želim da mi je na propuhu. Al sve je to niš prema odvratnim sestrama koje sam uzalud zvala da mi pomognu oko dojenja, plakala jer nisam imala mlijeka i vidla sam da je bebica gladna a one meni uporno da je bebi dovoljno par kapi i da ja to imam. Tek kad su treći dan skužili da je drastično pao na težini nastala panika, kao ja ga ne stavljam dovoljno na prsa a oka nisam sklopila tri dana jer sam ga non stop pokušavala nahranit. Nitko mi nije rekao da je normalno da mala i prerano rođena beba nema snage ni dobro prihvatit dojku (a ja još imala ravne bradavice), ni povuć dobro. Znala sam doslovno po pet puta zvat sestru a ona ne bi došla. Jednom ga nikako nisam mogla namjestit, jednostavno nije htio prihvatit cicu i ja već očajna zovem sestru, dođe nakon sat vremena i veli mi da kaj bi ja htjela da beba nije gladna; ja njoj velim da nije jeo već par sati i jednostavno neće i kaj da radim, a ona meni da ga stavim na drugu cicu, okrene se i ode. Samo su me drage cimerice spasile da tad ne završim u Vrapču. Kad se danas sjetim plače mi se od muke, ljuta sam jer su mi zagorčali najljepše dane i jednostavno im to ne mogu zaboravit. Sramota za SD, rodilište neprijatelj djece!

----------


## winnerica

Tatoo, kaj na SD posjete hodaju po sobama u rodilištu???!!!

----------


## mašnica

Vinogradska prije 2 mjeseca....svašta me smetalo...od samog dolaska u bolnicu u trudovima pa do odlaska nakon 8 dana, par natuknica, SMETALO ME:

- trudovi na minutu, sestra me na ulazu ostavlja samu u bolovima, skoro pa sam se srušila
- od trudova sam jedva govorila (odgovarala na pitanja o osobnim podacima koja im ionako pišu na papirima koje sam im dala), pa je sestra komentirala doktorici "trudnica ne surađuje"
- nisam se mogla skinuti nije se ponudila da mi pomogne
- što su mi odnijeli bebu nakon 4minute maženja čim sam rodila jer je malo ispod potrebne težine (nose ga u inkubator)
- nakon što sam rodila suprug je morao odmah otići, ostajem sama od 00:30 do 5h ujutro slušajući u susjednom boxu porod jedne žene, slušajući kako uživaju sa svojom tek rođenom bebom (to je trajalo nekih sat vremena) i što se sva "delegacija" oko nje zabavljala dok sam ja plakala što od sreće što od žalosti
- rijetki kontakt s bebom
- ne davanje informacija tipa možete nositi svoje izdojeno mlijeko pa ćemo dati bebi, možete posjetiti bebu tada i tada (za SVE se mora pitati i boriti)
- komentar jedne od sestara da je bebi šok izlazak iz inkubatora pa bi isto tako bio  preveliki šok da ga stavim na cicu što sam silno željela nakon 5,6 dana
- prvi put nakon izlaska iz inkubatora držim ga na rukama i hranim ga flašicom s adaptiranim mlijekom
- da bi umirili bebe daju im dude varalice!!!
- pušenje u velikoj kupaonici i to od strane babinjača a i trudnica i nitko to ne pokušava spriječiti i ajd se ti tuširaj u tom smradu ...grozno...
- vizita- i gledanje među noge i skidanje svako jutro
... 
...
dalo bi se dosta toga još nabrojati...nažalost  :Sad: 

*Bobica* je većinu toga napisala pa da ne ponavljam

----------


## ana.m

E stvarno ne razumijem kako osoblje dozvoljava pušenje po kupaonicama???? Kaj ne vrijedi od njih ako hoćeš pušiti odi van!!
E ja bi na to stvarno nekog povukla za rukav!

----------


## Tattoo

> Tatoo, kaj na SD posjete hodaju po sobama u rodilištu???!!!


 Ma ne hodaju, al kak je bila gužva (a to je skoro uvijek) ležala sam na patologiji i tam se ulazilo kad je kome pasalo.

----------


## Bobica

> Osobno, najviše me smetalo buđenje u 5 i nešto i pravljenje kreveta.. mislim, daaaaaj nabijem i tebe i pravljenje kreveta.  I onda taman zaspem, donesu mi dijete, taman zaspemo oboje, mjere mi temperaturu (ili već nešto), taman zaspemo, evo vizite, taman zaspemo, evo njegove vizite.  Koma koma koma.  Ili navečer zaspemo oko 10, upaljena svjetla do 12 (ili koliko) i taman lijepo spavamo, evo njih odnose dijete oko ponoći.  Koma. Jedva sam čekala doći doma i naspavati se ko čovjek.  Spavaš kad beba spava i sve 5.  Ovo u bolnici, pokušavaš uspostaviti ritam spavanja s djetetom i onda imaš još taj vojni režim tijekom dana i noći = nula minuta odmora.  Katastrofa mi je to bilo.


ajme ovoga se i ja sjećam samo nisam znala tako slikovito opisati - užassss
taman zaspeš a oni bi nešto! uh!
i onda mi zadnji dan na viziti veli doktor 'dosta je plandovanja, ajte kući!' kakvo plandovanje? ovo je vojni kamp! doma je bilo plandovanje!  :Smile:  home sweet home!  :Smile:

----------


## mamitzi

opet ponavljam : televizor u sobi i moje cimerice koje ga drže upaljenog. to je bilo 2004.na sd, prošle godine na sreću tv više nije bilo.

----------


## maria71

Smetala me je cimerica,

Toliko da i kad je sad vidim na cesti imam poriv da je pogodim s nečim.

A prema meni su probali biti neljubazni, no nije im baš prošlo, od toga da ne šutim ,a i od toga da sam se požalila jednoj osobi  :Wink: 

pa su svi prema meni bili manji od makovog zrna.

Da nisu bili bezobrazni i bahati nikad ne bih izvukla tu tešku artiljeriju ali eto ...

Tko pozna klc rodilište, samo jedan moment, dr Janjanin mi se osobno došla ispričati zbog nekih stvari na opće zaprepaštenje svih.

----------


## dorotea24

mene nije ništa smetalo, što ne znači da mi nije bilo u nekim segmentima neugodno, ali bože dragi....nisam u hotelu nego u bolnici koja ima neka svoja pravila i to sam tako prihvatila. teško je svima ugoditi, ali bar se bolje osjećaš kada prihvatiš stvari kakve jesu i uživaš u onom lijepom. npr. u činjenici da je pored tebe nova beba! ma kakvi smrdljivi ulošci i neudoban krevet!

----------


## bfamily

Znamo mi da nismo u hotelu, i ne tražim kraljevski doručak i svilene plahte, ali tražim malo ljudskosti, tražim da mi kažu što se događa sa mojom bebom.
Ja sam se prvi dan ispovraćala, dio po krevetu, svaki dan sam molila da mi promjene posteljinu ali nisu!!! Savili su gazu preko tog mjesta! 

Drugi dan su mi grudi gorile, nisam imala pojma što da napravim i pitam ja sestru, ona mi je rekla da masiram stalno inače će mi se upaliti cice... i tako ja masiram cjeli dan, i došla druga sestra, pita me što radim, objasnim joj da su mi cice tvrde i vruće, stala ona vikati na mene da ću masiranjem proizvesti samo više mlijeka i dobiti upalu....da što ja mislim??!!...neka se izdajem na tetra pelenu (jer je mala imala žuticu pa nije bila samnom). 
I sad tko je tu lud? Jedna kaže jedno, druga drugo!!

Smetalo me što me apsolutno nitko nije pogledao na viziti (rodila sam carskim), niti šav, niti trbuh...ni ništa!!! Na kraju sam tražila da me više netko pogleda.

Nije mi bilo toliko loše, ali u tom miksu hormona jednostavno smo sve mi osjetljive, i onda te dopadne neka sestra kojoj je puna kapa svega i izdere se na teba kao da si krava.... mislim da to nikome nije potrebno!


E da, sad sam se sjetila, na pregledu prije poroda, gledali su dali sam otvorena, pregled mi je bio bolan, nisam ništa rekla ali sam ispustila nekakav zvuk boli na što je sestra preokrenula očima! Tuka!

----------


## mimi 25

Meni su smetali komentari sestara koji uopce nisu bili potrebni, npr. neka sestra u prolazu me vidi kako dojim i dobaci "Uh, ovo su jako osjetljive bradavice, biti ce problema" i ode  :Rolling Eyes: , a ja bez problema dojila L. do 8 mj. Ili, posto je L. bio stvarno ljubicast kada se rodio i par dana nakon, jedna ga sestra donese u sred noci nakon provjere sluha i kaze "Joj kako je on taman, a mama svjetla, pa sto je to mama radila?" Mislim, zar je takav komentar bio potreban?????
Bas mi je zao sto se u tom momentu nisam sjetila odgovoriti joj..... pa kakav je bio tulum dobro da ne laje..... :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (to je iz nekog vica, da ne bi bilo zabune  :Laughing: )

----------


## vjestica

- smetalo mi je što sam se porodila i ležala u staroj, neuslovnoj zgradi porodilišta, a nadala sam se da će do mog poroda porodilište preći u novu zgradu (stara zgrada nema ni lift )
- smetalo mi je što sam par dana prije poroda saznala da je u istom porordilištu MRSA kućni ljubimac  :Shock: 
- ljekari su bili ok, a sestre kako koja i tu mi je jako smetalo što je svaka drugačije govorila (imala sam problema sa grudima i skoro dobila mastitis, i izdajam se na jedan način kako kaže sestra, dođe druga i kaže ne tako, ovako  :Rolling Eyes: )
- a tek što su mi ostale porodilje smetale sa svojim pričama ( ne sve, ali većina, jedan primjer - cura tek završila srednju i porodila se, a ja prvorotka sa 34 godine, nakon godina borbe sa neplodnošću i ta me pita 34 godine, pa šta si dosad čekala  :Evil or Very Mad: )
ostalo mi nije smetalo, čak ni ti pregledi- gola, krvava, raskrečena, jer sam valjda boreći se sa neplodnošću toliko navikla na te preglede, da ne smatram ništa ponižavajuće tim, pregled ko pregled, nije mi čak ni smetalo kad mi se tako gojoj, krvavoj, raskrečenoj zavirio kolega iz srednje srednje  :Laughing:

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Diglo mi je tlak, skoro mi pao mrak na oči kad je jedna medicinska sestra (po izgledu i stavovima pred penziju) onako namrgođena kao jurišnik uletjela u sobu dok smo dojile bebe, koje su se već polagano uspavljivale, a ona ih jednu po jednu pobacala u krevetiće. Doslovno bacila! Nas 3 u šoku, a ona drekne: "Naučite djecu da spavaju u krevetiću, a ne u vašem krevetu!"


 a bogami bi ta kod mene dobila nogu u guzicu samo tako pa makar mi popucali šavovi na pici od dizanja noge prema njenom šupčiću.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ne znam je li već spomenuto - meni su u rodilištu najviše smetali posjetitelji koji bi dolazili u sobe. Iako je to izričito zabranjeno (da ne pričam da sam drugo dijete rodila u sezoni gripe, što obične što svinjske) i sestre stalno upozoravaju i mole da se ne ulazi u sobe. 
Trebam li spominjati koliko su me uz to nervirali komentari pojedinih žena "samo će mi mama/muž malo doći". Kao da mi ostale nemamo ni mama, a ni naša djeca očeva  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ana.m

> Ne znam je li već spomenuto - meni su u rodilištu najviše smetali posjetitelji koji bi dolazili u sobe. Iako je to izričito zabranjeno (da ne pričam da sam drugo dijete rodila u sezoni gripe, što obične što svinjske) i sestre stalno upozoravaju i mole da se ne ulazi u sobe. 
> Trebam li spominjati koliko su me uz to nervirali komentari pojedinih žena "samo će mi mama/muž malo doći". Kao da mi ostale nemamo ni mama, a ni naša djeca očeva


Gdje si rodila?
Na SD  je običaj da caricama posjete dolaze u sobu.
Mis mo bile tri carice u sobi i svima su nam posjete dolazile u sobu...

----------


## jadranka605

Prvi put mi nije smetalo ništa.. sve mi je bilo super... cimerice, doktori, bebe..  čak i vizite... nisam znala bolje

Drugi put mi je smetalo sve... samo sam htjela otići kući.. cimerice su bile grozne, doktori neobzirni, bebe plačljive jer mame nisu tile slušati... baš mi je sve smetalo. Spasila sam se kad sam prekoračila kućni prag.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ana, u Dbk sam rodila. 
I kod nas su (mislim) dozvoljeni posjeti ženama koje su rodile na carski, ali one su u izdvojenim sobama i posjetitelji dobiju ona zelena odijela kao muževi na porodu (to koliko sam uspjela skontati tijekom svog boravka tamo). 
U "obične" sobe je zabranjen ulazak posjetiteljima, sestre stalno izigravaju policajce po hodniku, ali eto - ljudskom bezobrazluku nema kraja, prave se glupi (i dobro im ide) i uporno nastavljaju s druženjima po sobama... Pa sam na kraju i ja morala biti policajac i riješiti to  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Ma i tu nema posjeta u sobe onima koje su rodile vaginalno.
Mada tu nema tih odjela za posjete.

----------


## Anemona

Smetalo me mjerenje temperature ranom zorom, ali samo jedno jutro kad je sestra bila izuzetno neljubazna. Posteljinu sam si mijenjala sama, kad sam htjela uzela sam na hodniku čiste plahte i mijenjala, tako da kad su mijenjale posteljinu, ja se nisam micala i nikad nitko to nije od mene tražio (to mi je bilo ok).
Smetalo me pušenje na WC - u.
Smetalo me što je gore navedena posteljina bila jako gruba i oderala sam si koljena.
Smetalo me pranje podova u sobi sa smrdljivim sredstvom, baš kad su bebe bile s nama.

----------


## cebelka86

Baš onako su me smetale bolničke plahte jer su mi oderale kožu, a što se ostalog tiče bila sam svijesna da neidem u hotel s 5 zvjezdica na wellnes tretmane. I iskreno dosta toga što sam pročitala u postovima prije mi djeluje poprilično nebulozno.

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Rodila sam u Puli i nisam očekivala neki poseban tretman, ali smetalo me:
- kad sam došla u rodilište dobila sam neku zimsku spavačicu dugih rukava u kojoj sam rodila i morala provesti iduća 2 dana u njoj jer nisu imali čistih (bio je vikend) a ova je već bila sva krvava...
- što je sestra par sati nakon poroda došla da me odvede na wc, ali kad je vidjela da mogu sama, nije se više pojavila - a mogla sam se srušiti u kupaoni...
- što mi dežurna pedijatrica nije ništa rekla kada mi dijete nisu dali nakon što su mene odveli u sobu. Nisam ništa znala do idućeg dana i iduće smjene, a maleni je završio u inkubatoru zbog respiratornog distresa (kasnije mi je glavna ped. ponudila izvinjenje)
- pošto sam bila bez djeteta, premjestili su me u posebnu sobu i skoro zaboravili na mene - jednom je sestra provjerila sise zbog dojenja i dala par savjeta, pa sam se izdajala i nosila na 5. kat da mu daju; inače sam bila prepuštena sama sebi
- što smo ujutro morali bez gaća čekati satima vizitu jer se nikada nije znalo kada će naići. Istuširala bi se rano ujutro da ih dočekam pristojna i tako bi ležala doslovno nekoliko sati i već opet sva krvava jer nikada ne bi došli na vrijeme

Ali uglavnom sam bila zadovoljna, jer sam svoja očekivanja pri samom dolasku smanjila na najmanju mjeru.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> kad sam došla u rodilište dobila sam neku zimsku spavačicu dugih rukava u kojoj sam rodila i morala provesti iduća 2 dana u njoj jer nisu imali čistih (bio je vikend) a ova je već bila sva krvava...


Pa jesi mogla uzet svoju pidžamu?
Ja sam u bolničkoj samo rodila, a čim sam došla u sobu skinula sam je i presvukla se u svoju robu. 
Je li vama ne daju da nosite svoje ili...?

----------


## Sanja :)

> SD, ona grozna soba na patologiji s 4 kreveta za mame i 4 dječja, nemreš se ni okrenut. Na krevet sam se penjala na koljenima (još me bole), posjete bezočno ulaze u sobu u svako doba dana i još se ljute kad ih ljubazno zamolim da zatvore vrata jer baš dojim ili prematam dijete i ne želim da mi je na propuhu. Al sve je to niš prema odvratnim sestrama koje sam uzalud zvala da mi pomognu oko dojenja, plakala jer nisam imala mlijeka i vidla sam da je bebica gladna a one meni uporno da je bebi dovoljno par kapi i da ja to imam. Tek kad su treći dan skužili da je drastično pao na težini nastala panika, kao ja ga ne stavljam dovoljno na prsa a oka nisam sklopila tri dana jer sam ga non stop pokušavala nahranit. Nitko mi nije rekao da je normalno da mala i prerano rođena beba nema snage ni dobro prihvatit dojku (a ja još imala ravne bradavice), ni povuć dobro. Znala sam doslovno po pet puta zvat sestru a ona ne bi došla. Jednom ga nikako nisam mogla namjestit, jednostavno nije htio prihvatit cicu i ja već očajna zovem sestru, dođe nakon sat vremena i veli mi da kaj bi ja htjela da beba nije gladna; ja njoj velim da nije jeo već par sati i jednostavno neće i kaj da radim, a ona meni da ga stavim na drugu cicu, okrene se i ode. Samo su me drage cimerice spasile da tad ne završim u Vrapču. Kad se danas sjetim plače mi se od muke, ljuta sam jer su mi zagorčali najljepše dane i jednostavno im to ne mogu zaboravit. Sramota za SD, rodilište neprijatelj djece!




Tema je zaista interesantna. Ja sam rodila prije 2tj. na SD, koja glasi bolnica prijatelj djece!! Da bi netko mom djetetu bio prijatelj, prije svega mora biti i meni, a to gore nisam doživjela. Sve u svemu što se tiče samog poroda koji je bio jako težak i trajao 16h, moram zahvaliti svim doktorima koji su bili profesionalni i pokušali mi pomoći maximalno koliko je to moguće.
Medjutim na odjelu babinjača, ubrzo je uslijedio veliki šok!!! Odabir SD, je bio baš iz razloga što je beba 24h sa majkom, ali da sam imala ikakve spoznaje da je tamo pravi teror radjala bih svugdje samo ne tamo.  Moja beba 30 h, nakon poroda nije stavila u svoj mali želućek ama baš ništa!!! Odgovori svih sestri nakon što sam ih zvala da beba ne doji rečeno mi je da ništa ne brinem u prva 24h da je normalno da beba ne želi jesti, tj. dojiti. Borili smo se tako punih 30h sa dojenjem, nakon što je citavo osoblje sa odjela pokušalo namjestiti bebu na dojku i nije uspjelo!!! Tek u noći nakon što sam ja zvonila, tražila pomoć je došla konačno razumna sestra, naravno provijerila imam li mlijeka i užasnula se da nema ni kapi, a kako će i biti kada beba nije dojila, brzo je uzela bebu na dohranu i to naravno poskrivečki!!! Odmah ujutro druga sestra mi je sa strahom napomenula "šeširiće" kako bih možda uspjela dojiti, ubrzo sam ih imala i beba je počela jesti. Ali nažalost priča tek počinje, budući da je beba satima bila gladna, mog mlijeka nije bilo puno počela je strahovito spavati, što znači da su bilirubini se povečali i nastupa žutica. Dan prije nego što smo trebali doma pitam sestru kako beba stoji na kilaži a, ona da je na istoj kao i porodnoj!!! Drugi dan kada smo trebali doma, dolazi glavni šef odjela dr. Stanojevi, koji mi kaže da je beba dobila žuticu, da sam za to samo ja kriva, da to što beba ne doji je samo u toj mojoj glavi, kakav mi je to šešir za dojenje, u glavnom izvrijeđao me kao najlošiju majku ovog svijeta. Pokušao je bebu staviti na dojku vrlo grubim stavom i potezom, on se jadničak samo plakao jer je već bio izmućen od svih nijh gore!!! Nakon što ni on nije uspio opet mi je rekao da mi tak i treba kad sam ga naučila na šeširić i da su mi to sigurno savjetovale pametne sestre!!! Djetetu mi je pregledao kukove kao da mu je najgori neprijatelj (ups, a bolnica je kao prijatelj djece), tako da sam okrenula glavu da to ne gledam, a okrenula je i sestra koja je bila s njim na viziti!!! Kada je "dotični" otišao ona se vratila da me utješi zajedno sa bebom i ponovo pokušale dojenje ali, to jednostavno nije išlo. Beba je pala više od 10% na kilaži, morala je na fototerapiju, a ja sam digla čitavi odjel na noge, da mu se daje dohrana, i meni su dali izdajalicu kako bih mu dali na špricu to malo mog mlijeka, cca 20 ml. Sve se radilo u tajnosti, suprug je dolazio kasno u noć kada su ga vraćali sa fototerapije da vidi da li je beba dobila hranu i sl. 
Najveću bedastoću koju sam čula od njih je da se beba najede samo da liže maminu bradavicu, pitam ja njih da ližu čep od zatvorene boce hoće li se napiti!!! Gore sestre moraju raditi po točno pisanim pravilima koji primjenjuju na svim bebama i majkama, što je apsurd jer svi smo različiti. Žene su gore u strahu, Stanojevića nitko ne voli, i nitko mu ništa ne smije reći!!! Kada smo otpušteni korigirani su papiri, kao što je kilaža djeteta otpusna i porodna, odnosno otpusna pisma se razlikuju!!! Doslovce letiš van čim pokažeš zube, i štitiš svoje djete!!! Žao mi je što na dan kada smo odlazili nije on došao na vizitu, da si ga priuštim i da mu stresem sve što sam mislila!!! Na kraju zahvala sestrama koje su si dale truda da bebu nahrane skrivečki, i da žutica brzo prodje! Iako smo otpušteni doma , a da žutica nije prošla, tako da smo dr. dan završili na hitnoj ali u drugoj bolnici, jer bebu nismo mogli probuditi, ni hladnom vodom, ni čupanje, ni patronažna, tek kad su ga iglom piknuli u venu je otvorio oči, i tada smo mu brzo dali jesti kako bismo uspjeli izvaditi krv i napraviti pretrage!!! Bilirubini su bili veći nego dan prije kada su nas otpustili, ali hvala Bogu nekako smo uspjeli ga održati budnim, hraniti, patronažna nam je ostavila vagu na nakoliko dana, da pratimo kilažu, i sada je beba dobro!!! Preskočila je porodnu težinu i lijepo napreduje!!! A nadam se da ću dokrora Stanojevića koji mi je zagorčao sve dane koje sam bila gore jednom sresti i malo popričati tako da mu bezobrazno vratim za sve ono što se otresito ponašao prema mojoj bebi!!!
Hvala Bogu beba napreduje, ja se izdajam, jer nam dojenje ne ide pa čak ni uz pomoć patronažne, ali dajem i dohranu!!! A kad smo kod toga na dan otpusta sestra mi preporuči da se po danu izdajam, a po noći dajem dohranu!!! Mogla bih svašta još pisati ali, i ovo je previše a, i samo me podsjeća na tegobe koje smo morali proći nepotrebno. 
Dakle drage moje sve koje niste rodile, a planirate na SD, biti će sve ok! Ali ako vidite da nešto nije kako treba dižite paniku odmah, ja da nisam vjerovala da beba nema potrebu jesti 24h nakon poroda, možda ne bih imala tako ružno iskustvo!!! Nikad više SD!!!

----------


## mihim

> uuu mene je puno toga smetalo ali sam podosta zaboravila jer je bilo puno ljepših momenata! 
> drago osoblje, vrlo čista i uredna bolnica, čista posteljina, prozračne sobe ......ali to nije tema!  
> 
> pokušaću se sjetiti redom. Vidim da se smije imenovati bolnica - dakle Vinogradska, veljača 2009:
> - mene su primili ranije , zbog tlaka, i nas nekoliko je taj dan čekalo krevet na hodniku!! sjedile smo na tvrdim stolicama , na nekom propuh-hodniku, obučene u spavaćice i čekale da se oslobode kreveti - od 9-13h sam dva dana pred termin čekala na hodniku!?!?!?!? užas!!! 
>  - kad pođeš na porod moraš spakirati stvari jer nisu sigurni hoćeš li se vratiti u isti krevet - možda dok si ti na porodu nekome zatreba baš taj krevet, pa ti stvari stoje ko zna gdje a kad se porodiš pitaju da opišeš torbu i onda je traže po sobama!?!?!
> - nakon poroda u boksu neke cure odmaraju u predrađaoni a jedna je sirota ležala u nekom hodniku na propuhu!! tamo se leži dok se ne probudiš/odmoriš kao da si im na oku ako bi bilo šta trebale! 
> - ubitačan raspored - buđenje, toplomjeri, vizita, bebe, jelo, bebe, ručak ... ma ni ne sjećam se više tog ludog ritma ali se sjećam da sam mislial da je netko mogao napisati taj rapored na vrata da znamo šta nas čeka jer ne dao bog da si na WCu kada ti donesu bebu - oni je ostave na krevetu - i znam ja da se mala beba novorođenče ne može okrenuti i pasti sa kreveta, ali zašto bi se derala i plakala onako jadna sama na krevetu jer ja nisam znala kada će je donjeti pa sam eto baš išla na WC
> - svi obroci se poslužuju na tacnama i jedemo u krevetu - kako se tko uspije nagnuti ili sjesti - i onda kad smo gotove nosimo tacne na neki mali jadni stolić na hodniku - e tu su me naživcirale kolegice  babinjače kojima je problem staviti tanjur na tanjur, šalicu u šalicu i znate već šta mislim nego kokoši (kad nemam bolju riječ) stavljaju tacnu na tacnu i boli ih briga hoće li biti mjesta za druge tacne! uh! kasnije su nam rekli da bi zapravo neko od pomoćnog osoblja trebao pokupiti tacne i da nema potrebe nositi ih na hodnik - ali to osblje se baš i ne žuri i ako poželimo malo odmoriti prije nego dođu bebe na hranjenje naravno da se moramo riješiti tacne  koja nema gdje stajati osim na krevetu!
> ...


joj bobice sto si osjetljiva, nasmijala si me ( smjeskam se, da ne mislis nes lose il da te prozivam ). al bas se mogu nadovezat na tebe.
i ja sam rodila u zimi, 2 mj, pa 11 mj.
pa hodnicic je bas ok, brbljas o skorom susretu s bebom, o ovom onom, prođe vrijeme za tren, ne trebas sjedit ak ti je tvrdo, a propuh, hm, ja jako osjetljiva na njega al nisam ga skuzila.
spremanje stvari, pa nemas ih kam raspremit ( ja nisam prvi put ni ormaric imala ), ubacit rucnik u torbu nije neki bed, a ak je zbilja pred sam porod, sestre spreme.
ja sam " sirota " drugi put lezala u tom hodniku nakon poroda, i opet propuh nisam skuzila jer sam bila tolko sretna da bi eksplodirala od srece, lijepo brbljala na mob dva sata da mi cim prije prođe vrijeme i da se hvalim malo s bebacicom. i dobila sam za papat zgance s mlijekom ( cijeli dan ni jela ni pila ), sestre su se ispricavale, a meni su to najbolji zganci u zivotu i zganci su mi od tad bas dragi jer me podsjecaju na jedan od najsretnijih dana mog zivota ako ne i najsretniji.
pa raspored je savrsen, uvijek znas kad beba stize i mozes se otic prije popiskit i promijenit ulozak.
s jednim se slazem, pusenje u wc i otvoren prozor i ja se moram smrzavat dok se tusiram jer one luftaju, a i uosci bez komentara.
meni je hrana jedino bila onak, nebi bas - juhica sa plutajucom pilecom kozicom i uljem na vrhu  :Laughing: , al drugi put mi je sve pasalo i lijepo sam skupljala sve tacne iz sobe jer sam se mrak osjecala, prvi put su to druge radile za mene.
niko se naucen nije rodio, i ja sam se tam presetavala, al sestre imaju svoju rutinu i nemre im ucenica nis pomoc nego poremetit i sestre na njih ni ne racunaju, al dok sam ja bila uredno su obilazile sobe i pitale jel kaj treba.
a ovo na kraju educirati studentice o hendlanju. nemresm, to je praksa od kakvih tjedan, dva, nit imaju djecu i u drugom su filmu, a mi ko mame smo se prije trebale educirat o prematanju bebe i drzanju. a kolko se sjecam, a dobro se sjecam, zadnji dan ti dođe glavna sestra, odmota beba i pokaze.
ne znam, rođenje vlastite bebe i onda se zamarat takvim ....
a kaj je mene smetalo  :Cool: . hrkanje jedne babinjace, jer nisam mogla zaspat, al nis posebno i to mi je bilo smijesno jer zena nadjaca i najgoreg moguceg muskog hrkaca. i tuzno mi je bilo kak jedna cura svaki put gleda na sat kad ce vise doc po bebu i kak stalno bebi nes kvoca i broji i rijeci - kad dođemo doma ti mala u svoj krevetac, a ja i tatica lijepo u svoj - al ajde bila je ful mlada. i jos nesto sto me bolilo, al sad sam pozitivno raspolozena pa mi se neda, a vec sam negdje i pisala.

----------


## *mamica*

Meni je smetalo:

- svjetlo upaljeno u sobi cijelu noć i morala su nam, ne znam zbog čega, biti otvorena vrata sobe tako da smo cijelu noć lijepo mogle slušati žene koje rađaju, a taj je zvuk kao da dolazi iz čistilišta
- isto onaj raspored spavanje-mjerenje temperature-spavanje-vizita (pogotovo!), i još te natjeraju da pospremiš sve svoje stvari u ormarić, da ništa ne smije biti na ormariću ili oko kreveta, mislim, ni kući si ne pospremam, a još onako nikakvu u zoru kad moram pospremati...  :Grin: 
- skriveno davanje AD-a bebama, iako je bolnica, kao, baby friendly i potiče dojenje

Sve ostalo su bili moji živci i ozbiljno narušena psiha jer sam morala biti u bolnici 10 dana (što prije, što poslije poroda). Bolnica je nova novcata, prekrasno uređena, savršeno čista, sestre su bile manje više jako ljubazne i uslužne, hrana je bila donekle jestiva, ali kuća je kuća, a bolnica bolnica.

----------


## natilalimaci

> Koma je taj osjećaj bespomoćnosti.. pale sam na svijetu.. i "želja" da napraviš sve što traže od tebe da samo što prije odeš od tamo


to je upravo kako bih ja opisala svoj boravak na SD sada drugi puta.

Prvi puta, prije 8 godina, bilo mi sve 5 - (osim jedne sestre s pedijatrije koja mi je rekla da ja NIKADA neću moći dojiti jer imam premale bradavice, i kad su mi bebu donijeli zamotanu kao kiflu s rukama u peleni stisnutima jer nije bilo čistoga veša !??! - ja odlijepila u oba slučaja).

A sada, u ožujku, bilo mi je prestrašno - nas 5!!! carskih rezova (tako su nas zvali, nisam bila osoba, nego razrezani trbuh) u sobi s 5 beba. Od kojih u svakom danom trenu jedna plače, vruće i zagušljivo, buka i lupanje po hodnicima, sestre ne ulaze u sobu, nego provaljuju kao hulkovi od 5 ujutro do 12 po noći - ja pored vrata sam se nekoliko puta tako uplašila da sam bila bez zraka koliko mi je srce kucalo, bojala se da ću ostat bez mlijeka (znam da je sada to smiješno, ali onda nije bilo  :Razz: ), krevet nam nitko nije napravio, niti promijenio posteljinu 4 dana (sam radiš koliko možeš, ali uz rez, nije ti baš do dizanja onih madraca i saginjanja i čučkanja).

Najgore od svega je što se osjećaš bespomoćna jer nemaš uvjeta brinuti se o bebi kako treba, a nemaš izlaza - nema tople vode da bi je oprala, nego koristiš vlažne maramice koje su meni horor i sada, a kamoli kad je beba dan stara!!! i tako 5 dana;

ja sam u jednom trenu očaja pitala šta bi bilo da jednostavno uzmeš bebu i pobjegneš doma - to mi se činilo kao sasvim prihvatljiva opcija;  stvarno - ne pretjerujem, dlaka je falilla da ne pojegnem doma  :Crying or Very sad: 

znam da sam se raspisala i odužila, ali još mi je još sve svježe...

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Pčelica Mara
ja nisaqm ni ponjela svoju jer na tečaju su rekli a iz iskustva drugih sam znala da ne daju da se obuče svoje. Tako da sam trpila.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Čarapo, sad znaš za drugi put.
Tako sam se i ja opametila pa sam drugi put nosila samo pidžame, niti jednu spavaćicu (jer ih ni doma ne nosim i nezgodno mi je u njima spavati)  :Smile: 

I samo da se zgrozim na sobe u kojima se čuju zvukovi iz rađaone  :Sad:  
Ja sam jedva izdržala one 2 ure ispred rađaone, samo sam željela pobjeći od tog jaukanja, uf

----------


## Loryblue

> Nisam glupa, skužila sam da je privatno rodilište. Kaj u privatnom se smije biti našminkan, a u "običnom" ne smije, pa nije za čuditi se ili kaj?
> Kakvo god da je rodilište, opet ponavljam "Šminka u rodilištiu?"


ako se žena nakon poroda osjeća super i ako se voli šminkat zašto je tebi čudno da se i našminka u rodilištu????
šta ti je čudno i da žena dođe našminkana na porod????
kad sam rodila L. sa mnom u sobi je bila žena koja je, nakon što su je doveli s poroda, fino uzela svoj neseser i našminkala se ko princeza. izgledala je tako svježe, čisto, mirisno da je meni bila milina je gledat. života mi izgledala je ko leptirica koja se sprema na let a ne žena koja je prije koji sat rodila. ma milina i svaka joj čast.
i zašto ne šminkanje u bolnici???
pa ne izgledaju sve žene nakon poroda ko da ih je tenk prigazio niti se tako osjećaju.


šta se tiče samog pitanja s početka topica - meni je oba puta bilo super. ili sam super prilagodljiva ili sam stvarno prag očekivanja svela na minimum minimuma pa me sve poviše toga oduševljavalo!?
nemam zamjerki ni na rodilište ni na osoblje, ali imam velike na poneke rodilje koje se ponašaju gore nego prasice. i prljavije su 10 puta od prasica. na takve imamm zamjerke.

----------


## mihim

kaj se tice sminke. ja sam se bas htjela nasminkat kad sam isla prvi put rađat, al hvala Bogu na pametnom muzu koji mi je reko nemoj izgledat ces poslije ko klaun. dobro da nisam, jer sam bila totalno mokra.
a u bolnici se nebi bas smjela koristit sminka, lak za nokte, moze prikrit znakove.... makar sumnjam da bi se netko ko se osjeca lose trackao s puderom.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Lak za nokte se ne smije koristiti kada se ide na operaciju, tj. kada se treba primiti opća anestezija.
Stvarno ne razumijem zašto se žena koja se poslije poroda dobro osjeća ne bi smjela šminkati.
Ja sam na oba poroda išla lagano našminkana (ali eto, nisam nokte nalakirala) i oba sam se puta tijekom boravka u bolnici (lagano) šminkala.
Drugi put sam već znala proceduru, pa sam se odmah iza poroda otuširala, sredila, našminkala, a sestra koja mi je donijela bebu s pregleda me pitala jesam li ja maloprije rodila  :Cool:  
Cimerica mi je čak oprala i kosu, nosila je legenda svoj fen.
Vidim da bi neke od vas s nama bile ispalile  :Grin: 

Meni (i dalje) ništa ne smeta dok se u sobu ne dovode posjete i dok nema pušenja  :Smile:

----------


## Tattoo

> ja sam u jednom trenu očaja pitala šta bi bilo da jednostavno uzmeš bebu i pobjegneš doma - to mi se činilo kao sasvim prihvatljiva opcija;  stvarno - ne pretjerujem, dlaka je falilla da ne pojegnem doma


I ja ovako, s tim da smo mi bili tamo gotovo dva tjedna. Dva tjedna bez tople vode za dijete, jadničak je plakao svaki put kad sam ga brisala hladnom vlažnom maramicom (fuj i sad mi se gade!).
I kao i Sanja nismo uspjeli s dojenjem za što krivim isključivo prebezobrazne sestre, doktor S. se i nije nešto trudio uvjeriti me da mogu dojiti ( a stvarno nisam ni u snu mislila da ja neću dojiti), tako da se i danas kad malac ima punih 6 mjeseci ja još uvijek izdajam. 
I da, krevet mi ni jednom nitko nije napravio, a posteljinu sam si krišom uzela na hodniku jer je i doma mijenjam češće, a kamoli kad cijeli dan spavaš, jedeš i krvariš na istom krevetu!

----------


## natilalimaci

> I ja ovako, s tim da smo mi bili tamo gotovo dva tjedna. Dva tjedna bez tople vode za dijete, jadničak je plakao svaki put kad sam ga brisala hladnom vlažnom maramicom (fuj i sad mi se gade!).
> I kao i Sanja nismo uspjeli s dojenjem za što krivim isključivo prebezobrazne sestre, doktor S. se i nije nešto trudio uvjeriti me da mogu dojiti ( a stvarno nisam ni u snu mislila da ja neću dojiti), tako da se i danas kad malac ima punih 6 mjeseci ja još uvijek izdajam. 
> I da, krevet mi ni jednom nitko nije napravio, a posteljinu sam si krišom uzela na hodniku jer je i doma mijenjam češće, a kamoli kad cijeli dan spavaš, jedeš i krvariš na istom krevetu!


*Tattoo*, Upravo, tako. Čini mi se da na SD žene koje uspiju prodojiti to čine upravo usprkos tim ljudima koji tamo rade. Naravno, bila jedna ped sestra koja je bila iznimka, stvarno došla, pogledala kako dojim, namještala samnom, dolazila provjerit kasnije itd, stvarno se trudila.

A ostali...koma.  Kad sam tek smještena u sobu nakon carskoga, došla sestra s bebom za kontakt koža na kožu.  Ostavila mi papir da potpišem na kojemu stoji da sam obaviještena i obučena o dojenju i još koječemu, a nitko mi se nije ni obratio, a kamoli samnom razgovarao o bilo čemu... i ja to lijepo potpisala, šta ću.

----------


## martinela

> I da, krevet mi ni jednom nitko nije napravio, a posteljinu sam si krišom uzela na hodniku jer je i doma mijenjam češće, a kamoli kad cijeli dan spavaš, jedeš i krvariš na istom krevetu!


Meni su svako malo mijenjali krevetninu dok sam ju zakrvarila i svako jutro mi je sestra napravila krevet iako je meni bilo neugodno da mi ona zateže plahte ali nije mi dala da to sama radim.
Na SD-u jedino mi je smetalo to što su vrata od sobe bila stalno otvorena pa sam se bojala za propuh a za ostalo imam samo riječi hvale.
Ne znam da li sam ja jednostavno imala sreću ali svi su bili i prema meni i prema bebici jako kulturni i ljubazni i jako su se sestre trudile oko dojenja-neke na nježan a neke na grublji način ali nisam tome pridodavala veliku pažnju jer moj jedini moto je bio "ja to hoću i ja to mogu"!!!

----------


## Deaedi

Meni je SD najviše smetalo forsiranje dojenja i katastrofalan odnos sestara, nikakva pomoć...od njihove velike pomoći pukao mi je šak i rez od carskog, od stalnog podizanja bebe.

Uglavnom, meni je pukao film, pa sam se lijepo u nedjelju ujutru obukla (trebala sam izaći u utorak), nazvala MM da dodje po nas, i na viziti rekla: molim donesite mi dijete, ja danas idem idem doma. Prvo su me uvjeravali da je to nemoguće, ali ja sam samo inzistirala da idem i molim lijepo svoje dijete. I lijepo izašla 2 dana ranije i doma se preporodila. Da sam ostala, mislim da bi mi dijete bilo gladno danima, a ja iz SD završila u Vrapču.

----------


## Tattoo

Joj, Deaedi, ovo me baš nasmijalo, da sam bar ja imala petlje i pokupila stvari, prištedila bi si hrpu problema. Ma najviše me smeta to kaj sam ja stvarno jako jako željela dojiti i tvrdoglavo vjerovala da ja to mogu i da ćemo uspjeti. I uporno sam tražila pomoć i nikad je nisam dobila. Najprije su me uvjeravali da imam mlijeka kad sam vikala da nemam i da je beba mala i ne može navući, da mi ne trebaju šeširići za hiper ravne bradavice, pa nakon 5 dana mi ipak trebaju šeširići i zakaj ih već nisam kupila. Pa se počela izdajati i tek tad došlo mlijeko, pa oni meni kaj nisam ranije reagirala da beba ne vuče, a ja samo o tome tupila tri dana. I tak sam ljuta i ne mogu im oprostiti to nedojenje. Zapravo, najviše krivim sebe što sam bila pristojna i fina i nisam se žalila jer da jesam, da sam tip kojem uvijek sve smeta i stalno prigovara vjerojatno bi se drukčije ponašali. A moram reći da sam se u svom životu naležala u bolnici i nekaj ovak grozno nisam nigdje doživjela.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## martinaP

Malo kritika i za Vž:

-smetala mi za početak primalja: brbljala kad nije trebala, a kad je trebala - ni riječi pametne od nje; MM joj je samo smetao - ona bi ga najradije bila poslala doma;

-za kraj: predavanje sestre ma otpustu kako nije nikako dobra AS za novorođenče. Puno je bolji jastuk ili košara  :Evil or Very Mad: . Ista sestra mi je isto to tupila i 4 god ranije. Nažalost, puno roditelja je posluša, pa se vraćaju doma po jastuk.

Ovo u sredini je bilo uglavnom ok.

----------


## Linda

Na SD prije 7,5 i 5 godina daleko najteže sam podnjela razdvajanje od beba i beskonačne bespotrebne fototerapije i infuzije, tijekom kojih danima nisam mogla niti blizu svojih curica, a kamoli da bi mi ih dali da ih zagrlim ili podojim. Kao nastavak navedenog, totalna bezosjećajnost i nedostatak empatičnosti kompletnog osoblja (izuzev dr. Stanojevića), nepodrška dojenju, nedostatak informacija o stanju djeteta...

Radi svega navedenog treći put se nisam dala na SD, bez obzira što se u međuvremenu većina toga promijenilo i odabrala sam Vž. Ne mogu reći da su tamo bili baš svi ekstra ljubazni, ali ja sam ovaj put znala što želim i nisam se htjela dovesti ponovo u situaciju da nekoga moram moliti da budem uz svoje dijete, iako je i ovaj put bilo spominjanja fototerapije. 
Najviše zamjeram ponašanje jedne mlade pedijatrice, ali to je njezin kućni odgoj, ne nešto što me moglo povrijediti. 
Vojni režim (buđenje, spremanje kreveta...) mi nije teško pao. Bila sam toliko sretna što napokon imam dijete pored sebe u rodilištu, da mi ne bi bilo teško niti da sam prozore morala prati.

----------


## mala ljutilica

ovakoc da i ja dam izvješče iz virovitičkog rodilišta. imala sam odličnog ginekologa i tražila ga da bude na porodu i bio je. vjerojatno su me zato sestre i maltretirale. na stolu u rađaoni. stalno sama bez kapi vode ili doslovno kaplice sa gaze, i tako 8,5 sati dok nisam rodila. dijete nisam dobila na prsa a tomu sam se jako nadala. samo sam ju vidjela na par sekundi i to dok sam još posteljicu tiskala van. donjeli ju za 15 minuta, nisam stigla ni jesti. došla sestra s njom i stavi mi ju na sisu i kaže namjesti se kak ti odgovara i pazi na nosić i ode a ja o dojenju nemam pojma. samo nakon pet minuta dojenja ja skužim da to nije dobro jer je toliko bolilo da sam skoro počela vikat prebacim ju na drugu sisui na ovoj prvoj vidim krvi. i tako je bilo i na drugoj. jednostavno sam plakala svaki put kad sam dojila, onda je došla jedna sestra i to vidjela pa me pitala jel da ju ona nahrani, ja kažem ak može bilo bi stvarno lijepo. i nahranila ju je.drugi dan dođe baba i dere se na mene da če mi zvat socijalnu službu zato što ja neču dojit i da ču ostati u bolnici dok ne podojim. tako da sam cijelu noć dojila, hodala i plakala jer sam trči dan išla doma. onda su mi rekle da ako nebudem dojila beba imati grčeve itd. kad sam se počela spremati , dođe sestra i ljubazn0o me pita hočeteda vam nahranim djeta da se možete na miru spremiti? ha? sad je to uredu a ova tri dana su me mučile s dojenjem. e da i ona koju sam mrzila je navečer uzela djete da ju nahrani nakon 15 minuta plača jer ja nisam mogla jako jako me bolilo toliko ju je njihala na rukama da se mala ispovračala po njoj. da bi se onda ova vratila u sobu i izderala na mene gledaj šta je napravila po mene zato što je bila preglana! a ja njoj šta da vam ja sad radim. (vidjela sam ju kad ju je hranila i njihala, nešt me tjeralo da idem vidjeti) ma da i za pupak su mi rekle da ga slobodno perem pod vodom. mala je kad sam došla doma i skinila joj pelenu vidjela da ima pelenski osip i to jako. prošlo je tri godine pa se više ni nesječam svega. ali znam da mi je bilo grozno i sva sam tri dana proplakala, jer me doma nije čekala idealna situacija.

----------


## natilalimaci

> Uglavnom, meni je pukao film, pa sam se lijepo u nedjelju ujutru obukla (trebala sam izaći u utorak), nazvala MM da dodje po nas, i na viziti rekla: molim donesite mi dijete, ja danas idem idem doma. Prvo su me uvjeravali da je to nemoguće, ali ja sam samo inzistirala da idem i molim lijepo svoje dijete. I lijepo izašla 2 dana ranije i doma se preporodila. Da sam ostala, mislim da bi mi dijete bilo gladno danima, a ja iz SD završila u Vrapču.


Svaka čast!  :Naklon:  

ja sam na kraju 4. dana  bila na rubu nervnog sloma, a nisam ni premlada i znala sam što me čeka i bila snizila očekivanja do daske.

----------


## 1712maja

Drage forumašice! Nažalost imam puno iskustva s bolnicama... I molim vas nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ali i nas pacijenata ima svakakvih. Što se konkretno tiće Osiječkog rodilišta,naslušala sam se svakakvih prića...da su sestre ovakve i onakve...Imam dvoje prekrasne djece koje sam tamo rodila i ne mogu reći da je itko prema meni bio otresit,ili da nisam saznala što me zanimalo. Sestre za bebe su mi bile prekrasne... Zasmetala me je možda jedino higijena..ali i te ćistaćice bi to urednije držale da imaju s čim-tako da nije do njih,nego cijelog sustava države koji štedi na zdravstvu.

----------


## mala ljutilica

> Drage forumašice! Nažalost imam puno iskustva s bolnicama... I molim vas nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ali i nas pacijenata ima svakakvih. Što se konkretno tiće Osiječkog rodilišta,naslušala sam se svakakvih prića...da su sestre ovakve i onakve...Imam dvoje prekrasne djece koje sam tamo rodila i ne mogu reći da je itko prema meni bio otresit,ili da nisam saznala što me zanimalo. Sestre za bebe su mi bile prekrasne... Zasmetala me je možda jedino higijena..ali i te ćistaćice bi to urednije držale da imaju s čim-tako da nije do njih,nego cijelog sustava države koji štedi na zdravstvu.


 naravno da ima i pacijentica svakakvih, ali i ma i slučajeva da su sestre prema drugima bile dobre a zašto onda izaberu neke koje im ništa nismo napravile ni ružno rekle. jel zato što sam imala 20 godina kad sam rodila ili zato što sam zamolila svog ginekologa da mi bude na porodu i što se on na njih u rađaoni izdero da šta mi nedaju vode, jel hoče da dehidriram? mislim da bi da ja na svom poslu gdje sam radila kao konobarica da sam prema gostima bila otresita kao ove sestre odmah dobila otkaz, a njima se sve tolerira. to nije u redu.

----------


## Anamorci

Petrova, 2009.
1. porod je prosao super, lijecnik super, ali *primalja* je bila neopisivo nadrkana, ja ne znam koji joj je djavo bio, ako je vidim i na ovom porodu, pozlit ce mi. (jel mogu traziti neku drugu, ili ako me ona zapadne - ko mi je kriv?) .. dakle, uvjerena sam da nisam bila ja preosjetljiva, nego da je stvarno bio problem u njoj. niska, plava baba, ne znam jel jos tko imao iskustva s njom.
2. nije bilo mjesta na babinjačama pa sam 2 dana lezala na kirurgiji i nisam vidjela dijete

sve ostalo - neudobni krevet, grozne kupaonice, antipaticne sestre na babinjacama kamo su me preselili - to mi je zanemarivo, ali mislim da zbog toga sto mi je dijete bilo dobro, nije dobio zuticu, i uspjesno smo dojili... 
da nesto od toga nije stimalo sigurna sam da bih bila puno osjetljivija i imala 1001 zamjerku...

----------


## mihim

Bez uvrede, moram malo branit kolegice. Meni recimo nije jasno kak žena može bit trudna 9 mj., očekivat bebicu i ne imat pojma o dojenju, tijeku poroda. Nisam savršena, nisam ni ja prvi put uspjela sa dojenjem, al imala sam pojma. Informirala se, i bez beda sam od prve stavila dijete na cicu, i stavljala na zahtijev, al sam vjerojatno bila u panici oko dojenja od silnih priča o tome kak puno mama nema mlijeka ( a čitala sam prije da je to jako rijetko, valjda 1% ) i mlijeko je došlo valjda tek 5 dan, a podrške ni od kud. Navuko se malac na bočicu, al je jeo moje jer sam se izdajala i davala u muđuvremenu cicu kad god je htio ( cijeli dan).
Tebi s jedne strane smeta što ti nisu dijeti odma stavili na podoj, al te opet živcira što su ti je donijeli za 15 minuta, pa beba spava, mogla si jest il odgodit jelo.
Umjesto da si rekla da ti nahrane dijete, mogla si zamolit da ti pokažu kak da je ispravno staviš na cicu.
Nisu bitne godine, nego spremnost za majčinstvo. 
Već sam negdje pisala, mene je užasno živcirala cura u sobi koja je stalno nešto puhala, brojala bebi, gledala na sat kad će je više odnijet i još svojoj maloj predivnoj mrvici kaže - " kad dođemo doma ti mala u svoj krevetić, a ja i moj čovik u svoj. " A ona bi vjerojatno isto imala svakakvih komentara na osoblje.

----------


## Anamorci

Mihim, tvoj post ne ide mene, ali cu te pitati posto vidim da si iz struke. 
Mogu li ja traziti drugu primalju ako mi se dogodi da me zapadne ova koja mi je bila i na proslom porodu? Mislim, znam da mogu traziti, ali moze li ih netko promijeniti, npr. lijecnik, ili tako kako zapadne koga? 
Jer meni je porod prosao bez ijedne zamjerke, daj Boze da takav bude i drugi, ali primalja je stvarno bila katastrofa. 
Rijec je o Petrovoj.

----------


## SarahB

> Meni recimo nije jasno kak žena može bit trudna 9 mj., očekivat bebicu i ne imat pojma o dojenju, tijeku poroda.


Na ovo se moram oglasiti. Nije ni meni jasno!! Cekam svoje prvo dijete, ali tematiku trudnoce i poroda proucavam valjda od svoje 15. godine!  :Smile:  Jednostavno sam takva, zanima me i smatram da je znanje i shvacanje toga sto je sve moje tijelo u stanju napraviti i za sto se sve majka priroda tako lijepo pobrinula - neprocjenjivo!
 Krenuli smo na trudnicki tecaj. Zadnji puta sam doktoru na temu epi postavila pitanje i dala dobar protuargument. Gledao je u mene, zatecen, par sekundi i vjerovatno si mislio - odakle ona to izvlaci! A ostale buduce majke i ocevi u grupi su mi uputili takve poglede, kao da sam pala s Marsa, da sta ja sad tu gnjavim doktora i pravim se pametna, on je covjek isao u skolu, bio na ne znam kolko poroda i valjda ON zna sto je najbolje za ZENE! Tako tuzno... A da ne pricam dalje o dojenju i "slabom" mlijeku i jos kojekakvim nebulozama... joj, dize mi se kosa na glavi! 

Javim se svakako kroz koji mjesec sa svojim dojmovima iz rodilista i molim izvinite me na offtopicarenju :D

----------


## Anamorci

> Na ovo se moram oglasiti. Nije ni meni jasno!! Cekam svoje prvo dijete, ali tematiku trudnoce i poroda proucavam valjda od svoje 15. godine!  Jednostavno sam takva, zanima me i smatram da je znanje i shvacanje toga sto je sve moje tijelo u stanju napraviti i za sto se sve majka priroda tako lijepo pobrinula - neprocjenjivo!
> Krenuli smo na trudnicki tecaj. Zadnji puta sam doktoru na temu epi postavila pitanje i dala dobar protuargument. Gledao je u mene, zatecen, par sekundi i vjerovatno si mislio - odakle ona to izvlaci! A ostale buduce majke i ocevi u grupi su mi uputili takve poglede, kao da sam pala s Marsa, da sta ja sad tu gnjavim doktora i pravim se pametna, on je covjek isao u skolu, bio na ne znam kolko poroda i valjda ON zna sto je najbolje za ZENE! Tako tuzno... A da ne pricam dalje o dojenju i "slabom" mlijeku i jos kojekakvim nebulozama... joj, dize mi se kosa na glavi! 
> 
> Javim se svakako kroz koji mjesec sa svojim dojmovima iz rodilista i molim izvinite me na offtopicarenju :D


Ne budite tako stroge. Netko jednostavno ne zna. Jer se nije informirao, jer se informirao s krivim informacijama, jer je neiskusan i uplasen, jer zna svu teoriju ali se praksa pokazala potpuno drukcijom, ili 100 drugih razloga. 
I za nekoga tko ne zna ili ne moze, osoblje u bolnici trebalo bi biti maksimalno susretljivo i pomoci koliko moze. 
Mozda nema svatko mogucnost kvalitetno se "obrazovati" o trudnoci, porodu i dojenju. 
Kamo srece kad bismo svi sve znali, kad bi svima mlijeko teklo u potocima, bez bolova, upala, placa i nervoze...
Ti si se Sarah od 15. godine pripremala za trudnocu i porod, no nisu svi.
Ja sam primjerice pocela u 32. i do 32. i pol sam savladala ono sto mi je bilo potrebno.
Sretno u rodilistu  :Smile: .

----------


## mihim

U biti i možeš, al moraš bit spremna i na to, da im možda neće bit drago. Ma neće i drugi put  :Smile: . 
Ja sam tražila drugu sestru da mi uvede i.v. kanilu jer je jednoj prije pukla vena i počela je " kopat " po njoj, a pošto porod nije krenuo normalno, nego mekonij... panika... nisam imala živaca čekat i trpit.
poslije mi je bilo žao što sam to napravila.

----------


## mihim

Ma nisam ja stroga, nit sam da nekog osuđujem. Svatko zna svoje. Al malo mi je ono " pojma nemam " bez veze zvučalo od jedne mame.

----------


## Anamorci

> Ma nisam ja stroga, nit sam da nekog osuđujem. Svatko zna svoje. Al malo mi je ono " pojma nemam " bez veze zvučalo od jedne mame.


Slazem se, treba se potruditi barem osnove saznati, i je bezveze doci sa stavom "nemam pojma", ali cuj, razlikujemo se...
Isto tako se slazem da ima mama koje ce raditi probleme oko nekih stvari koje realno i nisu problemi i zapravo si samim time jos vise zagorcavaju tih nekoliko ionako ne bas blistavih dana u bolnici.
Ja da sam ovaj topic citala prije poroda, vjerojatno bih se prenerazila od straha zbog svega sto se moze ovdje procitati. Neki su problemi stvarno gadni, ali neki i nisu. Mozda bi trebalo buduce prvorotkinje koje ovo citaju savjetovati da nase komentare, pritom ne iskljucujem ni svoje, uzmu sa zrnom soli.
Svatko ima svoje iskustvo, treba ici sa pozitivnim stavom i ocekivanja svesti na neku realnu mjeru.

----------


## mici85

SD 2008. - porod dug i isrpljujuc, sestre na odjelu grozne, svaka cast sestrama s pedijatrije koje su mi bile super. bili smo zbog zutice 7 dana u rodilistu i svaki dan sam samo plakala. bebu nisu donosile kad bi rekle. kad mi je napokon doslo mlijeko beba je spavala jer su ga stalno dohranjivali. i onda mi sestra nije htjela donjeti izdajalicu jer sam mislila da cu umrijeti od boli. muz mi ju je usred noci donio.na otpustu je pedijatrica bila krajnje bezobrazna i drska i nije odgovorila ni na jedno moje pitanje.jedino je rekla da je beba na nekoj granicnoj vrijednosti s bilirubinom i da zapravo ne zna bi li nas pustila doma. ja sam joj odgovorila da sto onda idemo ako jos ne bismo trebali, pa je preokrenula ocima i rekla da ak mi je tako lijepo u rodilistu, neka jos ostanemo. prestrasno!!
SD 2010. - porod kratak, bez rezanja iako je beba veca od prethodne. babica savrsena. u rodilistu smo ovaj put bili samo 4 dana. nije bilo onih zlocestih, nadurenih sestra s odjela. sestre s pedijatrije opet super. s time da sam ovaj put iskusnija i mudrija i rekla da mi ni u kom slucaju ne hrane dijete i toga su se pridrzavale. jedino neka mlada je nesto pametovala posto je bebica dost plakala po noci i tvrdila da je gladan i ocito ga ipak nadohranila (meni je rekla da ga " ide umirit posto ja ne znam"), i kad ga je vratila cijelu me izbljucao. 
zamjeram im jedino djecju vizitu, koja je prekratka, niti ne pogledaju bebe i ne odgovaraju na pitanja koja smo im postavljale u svezi beba.
kod nas je svaki dan dolazio dr.stanojevic koji je bio jako ljubazan i jedini si dao truda odgovarat na sva pitanja u svezi beba.
sa mnom u sobi je bila jedna gđa.koja ima nekih poteskoca u razvoju ili nesto i svi su prema njoj bili jako ljubazni i strpljivi, sestre su joj doslovce cijele dane pomagale s dojenjem, lijecnici su joj jos ekstra nakon vizita dolazili i fakat su se svi trudili oko nje.mogu priznat da me se to dojmilo.zaista su si svi dali truda.
 sad ne znam dal je situacija na sd bolja nego prije ili sam ja iskusnija i znala sto trebam i sto zelim ali ove godine mi je zaista bilo bolje od ocekivanog gore.

----------


## Franny

ajme, curke, znam da ovo nije komentar za ovaj topic, ali ja nemam pojma o čemu vi govorite  :Shock:  ?? meni je tako bilo super u rodilištu (Vinogradska). čak mi je i klopa pasala  :Razz: . nisam imala nikakav povlašteni ili VIP tretman, da si koja ne pomisli. 
možda jer sam se pripremila da idem rodit, da ne idm u pansion ili hotel s 5 zvjezdica, ne znam??? (iako sam se pripremila da ću ostati 3 dana nakon poroda, a ostala sam 21 dan)
žao mi je da vas je toliko puno doživjelo toliko ružnih stvari. jer ja imam samo riječi pohvale.
eto, morala sam reći to ovdje jer nisam naišla na topic s pohvalama naših rodilišta ...

----------


## ana.m

Evo da se i ja javim mjesec dana nakon poroda...
I kad čitam ovdje neke postove svarno imam osjećaj da neki očekuju tretman kao da su došli u hotel s 5 zvjezdica...
Kaj mi je smetalo...Pa ustvari ništ, samo to što moram tamo boraviti, ali to je valjda normalno, nitko normalan ne voli biti u bolnici.
Ali što se osoblja tiče, što se tiče nekakvog tretmana...Sve je bilo ok i kako kaže Franny, čak mi ej i klopa pasala. Jedva sam čekala i doručak i ručak i večeru i baš mi je sve bilo ok.
Ni sestre od beba na odjelu više nisu kakve su nekada bile.
Živcirale su me jedino rodilje iz drugih soba koje su dolazile u našu kupaonicu (a ima svaka soba svoju) jer je naša čista. I onda su je osatvljale krvavu, razbacanih papira... :Shock:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mikica

Ja sam rodila davno,prije skoro 12 godina (1998.) u jednom od dva sarajevska rodilista. Bez obzira,mnoge su mi ruzne stvari ostale u sjecanju. Naime,meni babica nije vjerovala da se poradjam u 5 sati ujutro te me je vrlo grubo otjerala natrag u sobu, jer sam je probudila i ocito da nije bila raspolozena za posao. Uspjela sam izaci u hodnik i tamo stajala pred vratima jecajuci od bolova,istrcala je iz sobe da me usutkada ne probudim zene koje su tu cuvale trudnocu.Kad je vidjela da mi krv curi niz noge onda me je u panici natjerala da pretrcim tih nekih 20ak metara hodnika do radjaone. U to doba nije bilo dozvoljeno da bilo ko bude sa porodiljom i da makar boravi to vrijeme do poroda.Bila sam sama u mracnoj bolnici,sa babicom koja je otisla spavati u neku prostoriju koju sam jedva pronasla. Tjeralo me na wc,povracalo mi se...sve sam morala sama u mrkloj noci sa trudovima koji su trajali vec satima.
Bilo je tu jos mnogo drugih odvratnih stvari,da ne duzim,ali jedna mi se tako urezala u sjecanje.
Popodne,pola dana nakon mog poroda,lezala sam u sobi sa 13 drugih zena. Nikakve privatnosti,jedan telefon za sve(za nesrecu na mom stolicu),bebe u nekoj drugoj prostoriji...
Dolazi doktorica i onako s vrata pita ko je gospodja R. (i danas joj se sjecam imena). Zena se javi.Kaze doktorica,onako s vrata: gospodjo vasa beba je umrla! Nas 14 zena, koje smo rodile te noci-u plac! Zena samo sto nije svisnula.Kaze doktorica: Nemojte tugovati gospodjo,mislite na svoje dvoje djece kod kuce,ova beba svakako ne bi bila u redu.Spremite stvari i pozovite da dodju po vas.I ode....
Mozete da zamislite koliko smo se isplakale nas 14 jadnih novopecenih majki...
Ja sam tada imala jedva 20 godina i ostalo mi je milion strahova...ne od poroda,nego od zivotinjskog odnosa prema trudnicama i porodiljama.Nadam se da je danas bolja situacija u sarajevskim i svim ostalim porodilistima.  Drago mi je procitati da zene u danasnje vrijeme,pa makar u drugim zemljama ,imaju malo vise izbora nego sto sam ja imala . Pozdrav svim majkama!   :Heart:

----------


## Minda

2007. Sveti Duh najveći minus je to što mi beba nije bila od rođenja pa dok sam tamo sa mnom, već su ih donosili-odnosili prema njihovim prvilima

2010. Beba nakon poroda 2h na meni, doji, mazimo se, muž je sa mnom i nakon 2h bebu nose ali eto bar smo u startu 2h bili skupa 
minus - jedino ne poštivanje pravila tj. ako nema posjeta u sobu za mene ne bi trebalo biti ni za moju cimericu iako je ona ginekologinja i poznaje pola bolnice te stoga ima pravo na neograničen broj posjeta od 0-24 
e da nije bilo tople vode cijeli dan nekog samo ujutro  :Shock:  
 i još jedan minus došla sam roditi u 3h ujutro i nije bilo niti jednog liječnika već samo babica jedna i poslije je došla i jedna dr na specijalizaciji obje su izgledale kao da imaju po 18 godina  :Grin:  i da pojma nemaju što rade - posebno doktorica koja je razmišljala jel to vodenjak ili je bebina glava  :Shock: 
No priča je završila sretno jer mi je porod bio super lagan, ali da se nešto zakompliciralo dok oni probude te uvažene doktore u noćnoj smjeni koji su došli spavati u bolnici  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lisica

Vinogradska prije 7 dana. urnebesna gužva, 12 žena rodilo u noćnoj ja prva u jutarnjoj- sve super, svi vidno iscrpljeni ali puni strpljenja, samo riječi pohvale imam. u sobi za bebe taj dan samo 2 sestre, 40 beba! i ono što me dovelo do ludila: svaki put su mi donijeli sitog, izgrebanog bebeka kojeg ni top nebi probudio!! očigledno se derao pa su ga nahranile i kažem ja fino sestri da ga ne hrani, neka mi ga donese kad počne plakati i onda mi ona veli da ga onda neće nahraniti i naravno zaboravi potpuno!
sva sreća da sam dojilja sa stažom i da nisam paničarila, nije bilo mastitisa, začepljenja, panike. samo bijes!
sreća pa su nas pustili drugi dan doma.
dakle ja sam imala mlijeka, dijete mi je htjelo cicati-po porodu u boxu je nacicavao sat vremena, nije bilo objektivnog razloga da ga hrane.
pedijatrice ni za lijek da se požalim a kad je došla samo je rekla da je sve ok i da smo kandidati za ići ujutro doma pa nisam htjela dizati frkku.
prvorotke su u mojoj sobi visile na zvonu i svaki put dobile drugačiji savjet!

----------


## Jolly

> Dolazi doktorica i onako s vrata pita ko je gospodja R. (i danas joj se sjecam imena). Zena se javi.Kaze doktorica,onako s vrata: gospodjo vasa beba je umrla! Nas 14 zena, koje smo rodile te noci-u plac! Zena samo sto nije svisnula.Kaze doktorica: Nemojte tugovati gospodjo,mislite na svoje dvoje djece kod kuce,ova beba svakako ne bi bila u redu.Spremite stvari i pozovite da dodju po vas.I ode....
> :


ovo je užasno

----------


## Jolly

poslije poroda sam bila 40-50 dana u balnici i svašta sam vidjela i doživila, al ono što mi je ostalo najgore u sjećanju:
Rječ je o Petrovoj. U istoj sobi i majke koje svoju djecu dobivaju na podoj, i majke prijevremeno rođenih beba koje ne znaju kada će primit svoje djete u ruke i što će biti s bebama i majke anđela. Meni je to bilo tako neljudski, zar žena koja je izgubila djete mora gledati stalno druge mame s bebama, kao da joj nije dovoljno teško. A bilo je slobodnih soba.
Isto tako mi mame nedonoščadi kako smo duže bile u bolnici, skompale smo se (viđamo se 6x dnevno na izdajanju) i međusobno smo si bile najveća podrška i izvor informacija. Osoblju je strašno smetalo što se mi grupiramo, ne znam zašto. U tako teškim trenucima svaka podrška ti znači.
Ima toga još, al ovo mi je najviše smetalo.

----------


## zelenaiva

Evo malo friškog izvještaja sa Sv.Duha...:
Mene je konkretno zasmetao lik u rađaoni za kojeg nisam znala jel doktor ili medicinski brat ili koji vrag al ništa nije radio doli zbunjeno šetao okolo i samo gledao. Tako je bez pardona gledao kako me sestra klistira...onako...sa veeeeeeelikim interesom..
Drugo, zasmetalo me što su mi donjeli djete odmah 2 sata nakon poroda pored mene. Mislim, sve 5, rooming in...ali...prvo me jedva stave na krevet a onda zaprijete da ne smijem sama na wc prvi put, a dijete podić i dojiti kakti odmah mogu????
Treće, nije bilo tople vode.Voda je bila HLADNA. To je nedopustivo na odjelu babinjača. Nisam se tuširala, samo fali da se još razbolim... Svaka čast onim ženama koje su stisle zube i tušitale se hladnom vodom.
Četvrto, sestre sa pedijatrije su bile super, ali.. svaka je pričala svoje. Dakle, za prvorotku, vrlo zbunjujuće i kontradiktorne odgovore su davale, tu mislim savjete u vezi dojenja.
Peto, forsiranje dojenja...do te granice, da gladno djete proglase "željnim kontakta" ...te da u prvim danima djete treba 5 ml mlijeka dnevno, a kad mi je beba nakon cijelodnevnog nacicavanja u prazne cice plakala od gladi..tražila sam da ju nahrane. Pojela je 15 ml.

Sve ostalo je bilo super...

----------


## anchie76

Zelenaiva
Baš mi je žao bilo pročitati neke stvari koje si napisala, stvarno nije u redu da tako stvari funkcioniraju  :Sad: 

Vezano za ovo:



> Peto, forsiranje dojenja...do te granice, da gladno djete proglase "željnim kontakta" ...te da u prvim danima djete treba 5 ml mlijeka dnevno, a kad mi je beba nakon cijelodnevnog nacicavanja u prazne cice plakala od gladi..tražila sam da ju nahrane. Pojela je 15 ml.


Dijete koje plače nije gladno dijete (u smislu, da to ne može biti niti je kriterij za odluku jel gladno ili nije).. gladno dijete je samo ono koje ne dobiva (gubi na kilaži). 
Stoga je vrlo lako moguće da je tvoje dijete zaista bilo željno kontakta jer su oni zaista jako osjetljivi poslije poroda (ogroman stres im je to) i traže strašno puno sisati jer im to treba za smirenje (ne nužno toliko za glad). Tih dana oni imaju želudac male pikule koji NIJE rastezljiv (otud njima u bolnici info o 5 ml dnevno  :Smile:  ) i unošenje recimo hrane na bočicu tih dana bebama zaista može biti bolno i problematično jer im se želudac ne rasteže. Tih dana je zamišljeno da sisaju užasno često al da dobivaju malo hrane (zato je kod mame kolostrum koji je JAK al ga je fizički malo) dok im se ne poveća želudac i krene rastezati (to je taman kada mami nadođe zrelo mlijeko). A klinci su spremni pojesti i previše hrane nego što im treba (recimo ako im roditelji ponude bočicu ili čaj) samo da bi zadovoljili tu potrebu za sisanjem koju imaju (koju nerijetko roditelji tumače kao glad).

Evo ovdje možeš vidjeti o veličini bebinog stomaka, zasta izgleda fascinantno  :Smile:  http://www.llli.org/FAQ/colostrum.html

U konačnici, meni je izuzetno drago bilo pročitati ovo o 5ml što su ti rekli, jer mi to govori da su se zaista educirali i da je sve više dobrih i kvalitetnih savjeta u bolnici. A na mami je onda da li će te savjete poslušati ili ne.

Drago mi je da vam je sve ostalo bilo super  :Love:

----------


## bauba

anchie, :grli:

----------


## anchie76

:Love:

----------


## ana.m

> Drugo, zasmetalo me što su mi donjeli djete odmah 2 sata nakon poroda pored mene.


Ja bih bila najsretnija da su meni bebu donjeli dva sata nakon poroda...Meni je baš to što sam ju dobila puuuno kasnije jedina stvar koja me stvarno smetala...

----------


## Sani1612

Slažem se s anom, ja bi odmah svoju bebu..meni je dugo bilo što sam morala čekati tri sata. Ali shvaćam i žene kojima je potrebno vrijeme. Odgovor na pitanje - sve mi je bilo super, rodila sam malo mače koje sam jedva čekala,cijeli svijet je bio moj. Jedina zamjerka je što sam imala problema s posteljicom a nitko mi zapravo nije htio reći o čemu se radi.

----------


## bzara

evo moga ali zaista divnog iskustva! 
rodilište Požega - porod kratak i brz, za poželiti! cca 15 min poslije poroda dobila sam bebicu na sebe i tako smo provele predivna 2h  :Zaljubljen:  nitko nas nije smetao! taj dan sam samo ja rodila, i sve je bilo skroz opušteno i stvarno super atmosfera u rađaoni! 
nakon 2h obje smo prevezene u sobu! cimerice su mi bile odlične (još uvijek se čujemo i baš smo ostale u dobrom kontaktu). kad smo došli u sobu, jedino što mi je bilo bed je što sam prvo jelo dobila je bila tek večera, a ja sam umirala od gladi jer sam došla u sobu u 14h! sva sreća pa sam si bar ponijela štapiće i neke energ. pločice (sad znam, pa si drugi puta nosim sendvič  :Smile:  )
Nia je prvi dan samo spavala ili gledala, a ja sam bila preuzbuđena za bilo što i samo sam ju gledala! 
sestre su bile odlične, sve pohvale cijelom osoblju!
ja sam uvijek bila tip osobe koja mora sve proučiti i pripremiti se, tako da sam ja sve pročitala što se tiče dojenja, znala sam što trebam raditi i nama je dojenje savršeno profunkcioniralo! nije mi trebala ničija pomoć! isprintala sam si sve upute za dojenje, pripremila broj sos telefona! ali isto tako su sestre stvarno bile susretljive!
Nia je bila 24h sa mnom, odvezli bi ju par puta na dan na 10 min da ju presvuku. 
pedijatriska vizita je stvarno temeljita, doktorica je divna i svakom sve lijepo ispriča, objasni, odgovori lijepo na svako pitanje!  
hrana odlična, sve je bilo stvarno uredno i čisto, i što je najljepše 3. dan nakon poroda puštene smo kući!  :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

> Zelenaiva
> Baš mi je žao bilo pročitati neke stvari koje si napisala, stvarno nije u redu da tako stvari funkcioniraju 
> 
> Vezano za ovo:
> 
> 
> Dijete koje plače nije gladno dijete (u smislu, da to ne može biti niti je kriterij za odluku jel gladno ili nije).. gladno dijete je samo ono koje ne dobiva (gubi na kilaži). 
> Stoga je vrlo lako moguće da je tvoje dijete zaista bilo željno kontakta jer su oni zaista jako osjetljivi poslije poroda (ogroman stres im je to) i traže strašno puno sisati jer im to treba za smirenje (ne nužno toliko za glad). Tih dana oni imaju želudac male pikule koji NIJE rastezljiv (otud njima u bolnici info o 5 ml dnevno  ) i unošenje recimo hrane na bočicu tih dana bebama zaista može biti bolno i problematično jer im se želudac ne rasteže. Tih dana je zamišljeno da sisaju užasno često al da dobivaju malo hrane (zato je kod mame kolostrum koji je JAK al ga je fizički malo) dok im se ne poveća želudac i krene rastezati (to je taman kada mami nadođe zrelo mlijeko). A klinci su spremni pojesti i previše hrane nego što im treba (recimo ako im roditelji ponude bočicu ili čaj) samo da bi zadovoljili tu potrebu za sisanjem koju imaju (koju nerijetko roditelji tumače kao glad).
> 
> ...


*anchi* evo mi odgovora na moje pitanje s druge teme. Odlično, i članak. Isprintat ću, pa možda uspijem nekome objasniti veličinu želučića i količinu mlijeka. Možda nekom slike vrijede više od riječi. :Klap:

----------


## anchie76

Te slike uvelike pomognu boljem razumjevanju stvari.  Nerijetko mame viču "nisam imala mlijeka morali su dohraniti".. teško je pojasniti da tada niti nisu trebale imati mlijeka, da su imale točno ono što su trebale imati - kolostrum.  Sve drugo bi djetetu predstavljalo problem  :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

Ja bih samo nadometnula oko forsiranja dojenja na SD.

Nemam ništa protiv edukacije, dapače bolje da se žene educira o dobrobiti dojenja nego da se tutne AD.
A SD je, barem po mom ondašnjem (2008) iskustvu vrlo ozbiljno shvatio da treba _promovirati_ dojenje.
ALI... moje dijete je odmah nakon SD završilo u Klaičevoj i na dokumentaciji piše da je beba, između ostalog, zaprimljena pothranjena i dehidrirana. Dakle da u deset dana oni na SDu nisu shvatili da beba ne jede i da rapidno gubi na kilaži, meni to ne ide u glavu. A po nekoliko puta sam svaki dan ponavljala da nešto ne valja da bi me optužili da ne želim dojiti.


I svaki puta kada krene rasprava oko promoviranja dojenja se sjetim svog iskustva.

S drugim djetetom su me pitali želim li da se beba nadohranjuje (ne na SD). Rekla sam - da, ako bude potrebe. I nisu ga nadohranjivali jer nije bilo potrebe. 


I na kraju - za bolnicu koja jako promovira dojenje su izuzetno nespremni pravilno asistirati oko dojenja. Svaka sestra priča svoje, ne želi se asistirati, ne daj Bože masirati prsa... 
Zaista sam nekad imala feeling da im je promocija dojenja odlično došla kako bi se riješili muke oko hranjenja.



Hoću reći - čak i nešto dobro može poći po zlu ako za to nema logistike i podrške.

----------


## BebaBeba

Eto iz Riječkog rodilišta... Za osoblje iz rađaone imam sve same pohvale, bili su divni, nakon poroda sam odmah dobila bebu i 2 sata bila s njom. Jako me zasmetala jedna sestra na odjelu babinjača.. Drugi dan sam imala velike ragade i bolilo je toliko da je to bilo nepodnošljivo, da bi ta dotična sestra kad sam joj pokazala i rekla da me užasno boli samo uhvatila moju bradavicu, stisnula je da sam zvijezde vidjela i kad je vidjela da ima mlijeka rekla da će proći i da dojim čim više i da  NE PEKMEZIM.  Da bi kasnije došla druga sestra i kad je vidjela da mojoj bebi zajedno s mlijekom niz usne curi i moja krv s bradavica sva u šoku me pitala zašto to nisam nikome rekla. Ispričala sam joj da sam rekla njenoj kolegici i što mi je odgovorila, a ona je prokomentirala kako žena nije normalna i da mi je morala dati jastučiće za dojenje i kremu da si mažem bradavice i da NIKAKO ne dojim više taj dan da se to malo smiri i ponudila mi je da dohrani dijete kad treba što sam u toj situaciji bez pogovora prihvatila.

Za sve ostalo pa tako i za hranu imam sve same pohvale!

----------


## anchie76

> Ja bih samo nadometnula oko forsiranja dojenja na SD.
> 
> Nemam ništa protiv edukacije, dapače bolje da se žene educira o dobrobiti dojenja nego da se tutne AD.
> A SD je, barem po mom ondašnjem (2008) iskustvu vrlo ozbiljno shvatio da treba _promovirati_ dojenje.
> ALI... moje dijete je odmah nakon SD završilo u Klaičevoj i na dokumentaciji piše da je beba, između ostalog, zaprimljena pothranjena i dehidrirana. Dakle da u deset dana oni na SDu nisu shvatili da beba ne jede i da rapidno gubi na kilaži, meni to ne ide u glavu. A po nekoliko puta sam svaki dan ponavljala da nešto ne valja da bi me optužili da ne želim dojiti.
> 
> 
> I svaki puta kada krene rasprava oko promoviranja dojenja se sjetim svog iskustva.
> 
> ...


Da, tragedija je da svi promoviraju dojenje, a mnogi ne daju dobre savjete  :Sad:

----------


## andiko

Vinogradska - prije 20 dana. Sveukupno sam zadovoljna, kao i prošli put. Shvaćam da smo svi ljudi i ima nas svakakvih. I sestara i doktora i pacijenata. Ja to ništa ne primam srcu... Meni je bilo super što su mi dali bebicu odmah na dojenje. Mlijeko mi je nadošlo nulti dan  :Shock:  Morala sam se već 1. dan po porodu izdajati, jer mi dijete nije dovoljno često bilo kraj mene. Ako još budem trudna, idem na SD samo zbog toga da je beba sa mnom cijelo vrijeme...

Ajde, malo mi je diglo tlak što mi je mutava dr. na prijemu procijenila dijete na skoro kilu manje nego što se rodio 3 sata nakon toga. I općenito...vidjelo se da ne zna što radi (što meni puno više smeta nego nekakav neljubazan odnos prema meni), a uz to vrlo grubi pregled uz kratke prste  :Grin: 

Uh! Posteljina! Totalno me je razderala. SVe smo u sobi imale oguljene laktove i iziritaranu kožu. Rekao nam dr. da je to od sredstva za izbjeljivanje koje koriste... Pa fakat treba oprat toliku krv...

U svakom slučaju, jedva sam dočekal doć doma i sad uživamo...

----------


## struna

anchie76 prvotno napisa  
Zelenaiva
Baš mi je žao bilo pročitati neke stvari koje si napisala, stvarno nije u redu da tako stvari funkcioniraju 

Vezano za ovo:


Dijete koje plače nije gladno dijete (u smislu, da to ne može biti niti je kriterij za odluku jel gladno ili nije).. gladno dijete je samo ono koje ne dobiva (gubi na kilaži). 
Stoga je vrlo lako moguće da je tvoje dijete zaista bilo željno kontakta jer su oni zaista jako osjetljivi poslije poroda (ogroman stres im je to) i traže strašno puno sisati jer im to treba za smirenje (ne nužno toliko za glad). Tih dana oni imaju želudac male pikule koji NIJE rastezljiv (otud njima u bolnici info o 5 ml dnevno  ) i unošenje recimo hrane na bočicu tih dana bebama zaista može biti bolno i problematično jer im se želudac ne rasteže. Tih dana je zamišljeno da sisaju užasno često al da dobivaju malo hrane (zato je kod mame kolostrum koji je JAK al ga je fizički malo) dok im se ne poveća želudac i krene rastezati (to je taman kada mami nadođe zrelo mlijeko). A klinci su spremni pojesti i previše hrane nego što im treba (recimo ako im roditelji ponude bočicu ili čaj) samo da bi zadovoljili tu potrebu za sisanjem koju imaju (koju nerijetko roditelji tumače kao glad).


Samo bih se nadovezala na prethodno: rodila sam, treći put, dječaka od 4200g, odmah mi je dan na podoj, bio sa mnom u sobi cijelo vrijeme. Znam puno o dojenju, uspješno sam dojila prva dva puta. Tako sam i ovaj put dojila, ali mi je mlijeko nešto slabije nadolazilo nego nakon prva dva poroda. Nakon 24h moj dječak je vukao i vukao, ali sam osjetila da zrelog mlijeka još nemam, a on bi nakon takvih pokušaja sve jače plakao. Kada mi je sestra rekla da plače jer je gladan, u prvi mah joj nisam povjerovala: pa kako, tek je star jedan dan, kako mu to nije dovoljno? Onda je donijela špricu sa 10ml adaptiranog. Pojeo je u trenu i zadovoljno zaspao. Nije bljuckao, nije se budio nekih dva sata, dok opet nije bio gladan. Od dojenja nisam odustajala, dapače, bila sam još :Wink:  upornija, vagali smo ga prije podoja i poslije, no nije dobivao dovoljno. Sestra je ponovno donijela adaptirano, pojeo je oko 15ml( nakon mog dojenja).Tako da je i drugi dan u nekoliko navrata nadohranjen. Treći dan mi je počelo nadolaziti mlijeko, i on je bio zadovoljan i nakon samog podoja. Danas ima osam mjeseci i cijelo vrijeme jede kao mala zvijer!
Sad me zanima, kako oni rade ta istraživanja i mjere bebine želučiće??? I je li onda moje dijete čudnovatog želuca???
Samo znam da nije isto roditi i hraniti dijete od 3 kg i ono preko 4kg! :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

Pozdrav struna i dobro nam došla na forum  :Smile: 




> Samo bih se nadovezala na prethodno: rodila sam, treći put, dječaka od 4200g, odmah mi je dan na podoj, bio sa mnom u sobi cijelo vrijeme. Znam puno o dojenju, uspješno sam dojila prva dva puta. Tako sam i ovaj put dojila, ali mi je mlijeko nešto slabije nadolazilo nego nakon prva dva poroda. Nakon 24h moj dječak je vukao i vukao, ali sam osjetila da zrelog mlijeka još nemam, a on bi nakon takvih pokušaja sve jače plakao.


Nakon 24h niti ne bi trebalo biti zrelog mlijeka. Ono nadolazi između 3-7 dana. To je najčešći slučaj i sve od 3-7 dana se smatra normalnim.  I u tom periodu je sasvim normalan gubitak na kilaži djeteta. To je normalan proces u tom periodu.






> Kada mi je sestra rekla da plače jer je gladan, u prvi mah joj nisam povjerovala: pa kako, tek je star jedan dan, kako mu to nije dovoljno? Onda je donijela špricu sa 10ml adaptiranog. Pojeo je u trenu i zadovoljno zaspao. Nije bljuckao, nije se budio nekih dva sata, dok opet nije bio gladan


Da je sestra htjela pomoći, onda je trebala pomoći s kvalitetnim savjetom. Ovo što je ona napravila nikako ne spada u kvalitetnu pomoć u dojenju. Svatko može doći i ponuditi adaptirano, no rijetki su ti koji zaista znaju pomoći riješiti problem. Bojim se da ovo nije bilo rješavanje problema.





> . Od dojenja nisam odustajala, dapače, bila sam još upornija, vagali smo ga prije podoja i poslije, no nije dobivao dovoljno. Sestra je ponovno donijela adaptirano, pojeo je oko 15ml( nakon mog dojenja).Tako da je i drugi dan u nekoliko navrata nadohranjen.


Vaganje prije i poslije podoja je dokazano loša praksa koja u velikoj većini slučajeva vodi ka uvođenju adaptiranog (što je u vašem slučaju sestra dokazala). Vaganje prije i poslije podoja je zastarjela praksa i nikako se više ne preporuča (osim u nekim specifičnim slučajevima, da ne idem sad u detalje, no kod vas to nije bio slučaj)




> Sad me zanima, kako oni rade ta istraživanja i mjere bebine želučiće??? I je li onda moje dijete čudnovatog želuca???


Nije čudnovatog želuca. Tvoje dijete je bilo zahtjevnije od vaših očekivanja. To što je tvoje dijete zaspalo nakon adaptiranog nije ništa čudno, većina djece zaspe i tada roditelji misle baš to "eto, bilo je gladno! znala sam!" jer čim spava garant je sretno i zadovoljno i garant je bilo gladno.


Adaptirano je VRLO TEŠKO.. vrlo teško pada na bebin želudac i na cijeli njen sistem (bubrezi, probava itd). Zamislite se vi da ste pojeli par tanjura graha više nego što bi vam realno trebalo - jer bi se vama prispavalo? Sumnjam da ne bi.

Majčino mlijeko je vrlo lako probavljivo. Al ono nije takvo da bi priroda napakostila roditeljima pa da im dijete ne bi spavalo 8h, ono je takvo jer takvo treba djetetu, ono je takvo idealno za njegov rast i razvoj, za njegovu probavu itd. 




> Samo znam da nije isto roditi i hraniti dijete od 3 kg i ono preko 4kg!


Koliko god djece bilo u i pitanju, dojenje nikad nije isto kod 2 različita djeteta.

Kilaža NEMA APSOLUTNO nikakve veze s tim. To da majčino mlijeko nije dovoljno većem djetetu je veliki veliki mit u našoj kulturi.


Na sve to mogu samo reći da obzirom koliko ti nisi dobila podrške a niti ispravnih savjeta, stvarno ste imali sreće s dojenjem. Ti savjeti su bili iznimno loši i nažalost kod nekih mama bi rezultirali sa završetkom dojenja. Ja ti zaista čestitam na upornosti  :Yes:  jer ste vi uspjeli samo radi toga, a ne zbog adekvatnih savjeta i podrške u bolnici.

Gubitak na kilaži prvih dana je normalan, ukoliko je veći od 10% to nije znak za uvođenje adaptiranog nego je znak da mama treba pomoć s dojenjem. Eto prve stepenice na kojoj je med osoblje palo. Jer to što su oni tvom djetetu dali adaptirano nije bila podrška tvom dojenju, to je bilo direktno podmetanje noge.

Da li su ti provjerili da li ti je zaostala posteljica?
Da li su gledali kako tvoje dijete doji - kako izgleda sami podoj?
Da li su pratili koliko dijete ima podoja u 24h?
Da li su pratili i tebe izvijestili o izlasku djetetovog mekonija? (ukoliko ti nisi presvlačila dijete)
Da li su ti uporno pomagali namjestiti dijete na dojku i kad je plakao?
Što su rekli, koliko dijete treba dobiti poslije svakog podoja (kad ste vagali)?
Koliki mu je bio gubitak na kilaži tih dana?

Da li su oni u najmanju ruku napravili sve ovo prije nego što su ti djetetu dali adaptirano? NISU. Dakle, tu ne možemo govoriti o podršci dojenju niti znanju na tu temu. Da jesu znali što im je činiti, napravili bi sve ovo gore i više od toga prije nego bi tvoje dijete dobilo adaptirano.

I iskreno mi je žao zbog toga, nadam se da će stvari s vremenom ipak krenuti na bolje kod nas, a tebi još jednom čestitam na upornosti  :Klap:

----------


## struna

Kao prvo, hvala na riječima ohrabrenja!
Kao drugo, iskreno sumnjam da mi je netko htio podmenuti nogu, mislim da su prije htjeli pomoći. Prije uvođenja adaptiranog sestra je gledala kako izgleda sam podoj, da li dijete pravilno drži bradavicu, probala me i sama izdojiti, pitala me koliko često dojim i koliko dugo traje pojedini podoj, da li zaspe dok siki? Znala sam kad je imao mekonij, provjeravali su dva puta dnevno količinu mog krvarenja. Ne sjećam se točno o brojkama prije i poslije podoja, treći dan je pad kilaže stao ( sve je ipak bilo unutar tih 10%), i pušteni smo kući. Moram reći da nisu bili površni.
Znam da je za nadolazak zrelog mlijeka potrebno nekoliko dana, i isto tako znam da je kolostrum izuzetno važan i potreban bebi. Samo sam htjela reći da je ovaj put moje dijete imalo pojačane zahtjeve za hranom, ali naravno da nisam bila presretna kada je dobio adaptirano.

"Da je sestra htjela pomoći, onda je trebala pomoći s kvalitetnim savjetom. Ovo što je ona napravila nikako ne spada u kvalitetnu pomoć u dojenju. Svatko može doći i ponuditi adaptirano, no rijetki su ti koji zaista znaju pomoći riješiti problem. Bojim se da ovo nije bilo rješavanje problema."

Zanima me, ako će trebati  ubuduće, kako će mi sestra pomoći kvalitetnim savjetom kada dijete plače, vuče, često je na dojci, i opet plače, a pravilno obuhvaća bradavicu i tehnika dojenja je ispravna. 
Ne znam kako kvalitetan savjet može umiriti dijete ali me zanima saznati.   

"Na sve to mogu samo reći da obzirom koliko ti nisi dobila podrške a niti ispravnih savjeta, stvarno ste imali sreće s dojenjem"

Mislim da u pitanju nije bila samo sreća. I slažem se, svako dijete je priča za sebe, kao u svemu tako i u dojenju. 
Ne treba odmah sve osuditi.

----------


## anchie76

> Kao drugo, iskreno sumnjam da mi je netko htio podmenuti nogu, mislim da su prije htjeli pomoći.


Naravno.  Nisam mislila na doslovce podmetanje noge, nego su ti u najboljoj namjeri ipak savjetovali loše - jer nisu znali bolje.







> Prije uvođenja adaptiranog sestra je gledala kako izgleda sam podoj, da li dijete pravilno drži bradavicu, probala me i sama izdojiti, pitala me koliko često dojim i koliko dugo traje pojedini podoj, da li zaspe dok siki? Znala sam kad je imao mekonij, provjeravali su dva puta dnevno količinu mog krvarenja. Ne sjećam se točno o brojkama prije i poslije podoja, treći dan je pad kilaže stao ( sve je ipak bilo unutar tih 10%), i pušteni smo kući. Moram reći da nisu bili površni.


Obzirom da je pad bio unutar 10% (a kao što sam rekla, adaptirano se ne treba uvoditi ni ako je više od 10% nego to znači da mama ima problema s dojenjem), zaista ne vidim potrebe za vaganjem prije i poslije podoja, dodavanjem adaptiranog itd.  Ovo je bio klasičan slučaj tumačenja plača kao gladi, što oni ne bi trebali raditi, jer bi glad ipak trebali utvrđivati na sasvim drugačiji način.

Što se površnosti tiče.. da, nisu bili površni, ali isto tako nisu niti znali točne informacije i savjete o dojenju.  Jer da jesu, ne bi ti vagali dijete prije i poslije podoja, niti bi dodavali adaptirano zato što je nemirno na dojci.





> Znam da je za nadolazak zrelog mlijeka potrebno nekoliko dana, i isto tako znam da je kolostrum izuzetno važan i potreban bebi. Samo sam htjela reći da je ovaj put moje dijete imalo pojačane zahtjeve za hranom, ali naravno da nisam bila presretna kada je dobio adaptirano.


Mogu se složiti da je imalo pojačane zahtjeve, al ne mogu se složiti da je to bio pojačani zahtjev za hranom.  Često su djeca tih dana izuzetno razdražljiva, ne daju se smiriti na dojci, znam mame koje su cijelu noć mijenjale sad jednu sad drugu dojku ne bi li se dijete primirilo.  Izlazak na ovaj svijet je njima izuzetno stresan, i oni se smiruju sisanjem.  Pa onda i ako očekuju tekućinu, onda je nužno često šaltanje s jedne dojke na drugu jer je kolostruma malo.  To je NORMALNO.  Žao mi je što te medicinske sestre nisu ohrabrile da nastaviš kako si radila, jer mi se čini da si sa svojim dojenjima prije imala više znanja o dojenju od njih  :Smile: 




> Zanima me, ako će trebati ubuduće, kako će mi sestra pomoći kvalitetnim savjetom kada dijete plače, vuče, često je na dojci, i opet plače, a pravilno obuhvaća bradavicu i tehnika dojenja je ispravna. 
> 
> Ne znam kako kvalitetan savjet može umiriti dijete ali me zanima saznati.


Da svaki put kad je dijete cendravo (a i kada naraste u veće dijete i kada se ne da smiriti), sve možemo riješiti s davanjem adaptiranog, bio bi ovo jedan vrlo miran svijet i vrlo lako bi bilo biti roditelj  :Smile:    Ponekad je potrebno i nošenje, i marama, i često mijenjanje dojki jer prolazi skok u razvoju i milion drugih stvari, a ponekad je teško smiriti dijete ma šta god činili... vjerujem da si to sve iskusila  :Smile: 





> Mislim da u pitanju nije bila samo sreća. I slažem se, svako dijete je priča za sebe, kao u svemu tako i u dojenju. 
> Ne treba odmah sve osuditi.


Ne osuđujem nikog.  Samo me razočaravaju loši savjeti o dojenju od strane onih koji bi MORALI davati ispravne savjete mamama.  Mame imaju želju dojiti, i očekuju od njih da im pomognu kad zapnu, i strašno mi je čitati da zbog takvih stvari mnoga dojenja prestaju, mame živje u uvjerenju da nisu imale dovoljno mlijeka/nestalo je/ bilo je nekvalitetno ili već nešto treće, imaju grižnju savjesti, a u stvari su istinski htjele dojiti i tražile su pomoć, a oni koji su im trebali pomoći to nisu napravili nego su im odmogli.  To je ono što me žalosti i ljuti.

I iskreno mi je drago da vaša priča nema takav završetak  :Love:   I imala sam potrebu ovo sve napisati zbog svih mama koje tek idu u rodilište, da se oboružaju znanjem, da provjere savjete, jer nažalost kod nas zdravstveni radnici imaju poprilično loše znanje o dojenju.  To postaje bolje, ide to.. ali još uvijek presporo.

Samo to  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

Ja ću se nadovezati na ovo anchino našim primjerom. M. je prvi dan života provela mirno spavajući i mirno sišući svako 2, 3 ili čak 5 sati, a onda je imala period od punih sedam sati (od sedam navečer do dva u noći) prebacivanja s dojke na dojku, kenjkanja, pa i plakanja. Sinjsko rodilište je jako dobro, ali ni tamo nisu svi savjeti o dojenu dobri, i sestre nemaju jednak pristup. Dežurna sestra mi je više puta nudila adaptirano, do zadnjeg kad je rekla da "ćemo morat dat". Ja sam rekla da nećemo ni slučajno i da smo nas dvije dobro i sve će bit u redu. Tad je konačno odustala. Moram reći da mi je priličnu napetost stvorila i da sam zapravo pola noći provela razmišljajući kad će opet doći. Prebrodille smo tih nekoliko sati, nakon toga je mirno zaspala uz mene, i sljedeći dan je opet bio miran.

----------


## anchie76

To što si ti opisala vertex je zaista vrlo uobičajen slučaj.  Najčešće 2. noć bude najteža.  Kao da se probude od tog silnog spavanja i budu zaista teški za hendlati, puno plakanja, puno sisanja, puno šaltanja s dojke na dojku, puno nošenja.  To nije baš lako za izdržati, no bitno je znati da je to NORMALNO i da je bitno davati dojku što češće i da će ta kriza proći  :Smile:

----------


## Honey

Bila sam prvorotka u rodilištu. S dojenjem je krenulo (kad unazad gledam) savršeno. Bebač je bio puno na cici, dobro je prihvaćao dojku, sisao, gutao, sve po ps-u. I zato što je bio puno na prsima dobivala sam komentare od nekih sestara da je gladan. Pritiskale su mi bradavice, iz kojih je štrcalo mlijeko, nemoćno slijezale ramenima. Kak to ima mlijeka, a on je "gladan". Ja sam na početku nekoliko puta zvala i tražila da mi pomognu i pogledaju kako dojim, a neke od njih su već na poziv nosile sa sobom bočicu  :Shock:  
Nije mogao spavati u komadu preko sat vremena, kao prava dobra beba. Jedino je na sisi bio miran. Predlagale su adaptirano, kao da se smiri, da se "odmorim". Bojala sam se izaći kad mi je došla posjeta, jer je jednom u toj prilici T. zaplakao i sestra nije mene dozvala s vratiju nego mu je uvalila adaptirano. Nakon čega se izbljuvao. Nije padao na težini nakon poroda, svaki dan je bio malo teži nego dan prije. Ali prvorotki nije tako teško poljuljati samopouzdanje. "Previše vam je na ciciii!"
Plakala sam mužu na mobitel u 4 ujutro, zvala i cendrala na sos telefon, osjećala se toliko beznadno i usamljeno. Ti pozivi su me jedini držali iznad površine.
Treća noć je mogla biti najgora. I bila bi, da nije bilo jedne mlade prekrasne sestre. Bebač mi je bio te noći izuzetno nemiran, nije se mogao smiriti ni na dojci. Ja sam bila strašno umorna od sve te borbe, razmišljanja što bi uopće trebala napraviti, nespavanja... Ona ga je uzela, skinula i pogledala jel mu mokra pelena, presvukla ga. Vratila meni na cicu. Malo dojenja, opet nemir i plač. Zatim ga je nosila da podrigne, jer je vidjela da ja to ne mogu. Kako je bilo vruće (kraj 7. mjeseca), otvorila je prozor da dobijemo zraka. Malog je opet skinula, okupala ga. Na kraju je i zaključila: Pa njemu je prevruće! Vratila ga je meni na krevet, prikopčala sam ga, najeo se i zaspao. Nakon toga, stvarno je to bila prva noć u kojoj sam zatvorila oba oka i konačno zaspala!
Prošlo je 5 i pol godina, još uvijek mi je žao što nam je početak bio takav, jer zaista nismo imali posebnih problema s dojenjem, osim onih koje je netko drugi okarakterizirao kao problem.
Malo ljudskosti, strpljenja, toliko puno znači!

----------


## ivana_4

Naaaaaaajviše me smetalo to što smo bile tri rodilje u istoj sobi i kad moja beba spava i kad mogu i ja malo odmoriti, druga beba plače i ne može se spavati i tako u krug...
a bila je ova jedna cura, skroz je super i sve ali kad bi joj dite plakalo, ona bi bila sa svojim tješenjem toliko iritantna (možda inače ne bi, ali ti bolnički dani nakon poroda su nabijeni nekom nervozom) da san ludila i vrištala u sebi.. :Grin:

----------


## zvjezdicaZG

drage mame imam pitanje vezano uz zagrebačka rodilišta, točnije uz SD, vinogradsku i merkur, jer petrova ne dolazi u obzir...da li majka smije sama izvaditi bebu iz onog ružnog jastuka dok je beba u sobi s majkom ? i samo bi htjela da mi neko napiše ukratko zašto se ne smije ako je takav slučaj i kakve bi reakcije na to mogle doći? hvala unaprijed

----------


## eliot

Ja im nikad neću oprostiti što mi je dijete 5 sati nakon poroda bilo samo u jednoj prostoriji i plakalo bez prestanka. Rodila sam ga u 1h, a dobila ga u ruke u 6h. Porod je prošao savršeno u redu, i beba je bila savršeno u redu. Navodno je bio na "rutinskom promatranju", ali nitko ga nije ni pogledao, ja sam mogla vidjeti hodnik iz svog kreveta. Užas. Kako su nazadni ovi kod nas.
Sad mi rodila jetrva u Splitu i kaže da su joj malog ODMAH nakon poroda stavili na prsa, joj, sad mi suze naviru na oči kad ovo pišem....

----------


## lisica

> drage mame imam pitanje vezano uz zagrebačka rodilišta, točnije uz SD, vinogradsku i merkur, jer petrova ne dolazi u obzir...da li majka smije sama izvaditi bebu iz onog ružnog jastuka dok je beba u sobi s majkom ? i samo bi htjela da mi neko napiše ukratko zašto se ne smije ako je takav slučaj i kakve bi reakcije na to mogle doći? hvala unaprijed


 u Vinogradskoj ne, ja kad sam inzistirala da vidim kako mi dijete izgleda, došla je sestra, uzrujana i van sebe da šta mi pada na pamet, ljuljnula dijete na krevet i histerično je razmotala. tek kad sam ja briznula u plač od oduševljenja i ganuća ona se iznenadila i malo osupnula pa je omekšala..
a sama se nisam usudila razmotavati jer oni bebe primaju za te vezice od jastuka i lamaću s njima do kolica, bojala sam se da mi beba pri tom transportu ne padne...
i da, i to kako ih voze i stavljaju jedne na druge mi je nekako grozno..

----------


## Deaedi

> drage mame imam pitanje vezano uz zagrebačka rodilišta, točnije uz SD, vinogradsku i merkur, jer petrova ne dolazi u obzir...da li majka smije sama izvaditi bebu iz onog ružnog jastuka dok je beba u sobi s majkom ? i samo bi htjela da mi neko napiše ukratko zašto se ne smije ako je takav slučaj i kakve bi reakcije na to mogle doći? hvala unaprijed


Naravno da možeš izvaditi, sestre su sretne ako je neka mama spretna i bez problema hendla bebu. Od reakcija dobiješ samo pohvale. Jedino je problem što beba gore ima 2 dvije benkice, a dolje je umotana u 2 tetra pelene, pa ako je izvadiš iz jastuka, te će se tetra pelene razmotati, pa će beba biti golih nogica. Dakle, nije baš praktično, jer iako je toplo jer jako griju, stalno otvaraju vrata po odjelu, pa je propuh. To je moje friško iskustvo sa SD-a.

----------


## sweetmint

> drage mame imam pitanje vezano uz zagrebačka rodilišta, točnije uz SD, vinogradsku i merkur, jer petrova ne dolazi u obzir...da li majka smije sama izvaditi bebu iz onog ružnog jastuka dok je beba u sobi s majkom ? i samo bi htjela da mi neko napiše ukratko zašto se ne smije ako je takav slučaj i kakve bi reakcije na to mogle doći? hvala unaprijed


Kako ne, ja sam sama presvlacila pelene kod bebe i benkicu kad je povratila plodnu vodu da joj ne bude mokra (bolnica SD). Onda bi je bez jastuka stavila na grudi jer mi je bilo zgodnije. Nikakvih komentara nisam dobila osima onih "a vi nista ne trebate"  :Grin: 
Jastuk je praktican bas zgog glupih pelenica kojima su bebe zamotane...nekoliko sam puta pokusavala vratiti sve kako je bilo, ali nemoguca misija  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ana.m

Više im to ne smeta...dapače...ali im je prije samo tri godine jako smetalo...

----------


## jele blond

SD prvi put 2007, sve super, ali smo i bili kratko! M se rodio u Pon na večer, a u Četvrtak smo već bili doma. zamjeram im samo što su mi ga donijeli tek u utorak popodne  :Sad: 
A da, i sestre koje se deru: " AJMO ŽENE, GAĆE DOLJE, IDE VIZITA"
Ko da smo u javnoj kući, pa stiže klijantela....  :Sad: 
No to je kratko trajalo, pa preživi čovjek....
SD drugi put 2010...
ajoj...
Gužva ponovo... seljakanje iz sobe u sobu... poslje CR mi nije bilo ni do mene, a kamo li do pakiranja i seljakanja...za bebe su mi rekli da su male, pa stanu u jedan krevetić...tek sam zadnji dan uspjela drpiti još jedan...odnos sestara prema curama koje nisu mogle dojiti...kao nije im dosta njihovog jada i to što im ja tu pod nosom uspješno dojim blizance, nego im treba još sjedati na ranu i soliti pamet o pozitivnom stavu u glavi...
upaljeno svijetlo cijelu noć....ma uglavnom sestre (očito potplaćene i ogorčene) koje se iskaljuju i pokazuju svoju nadmoć nad prestrašenim prvorotkama...
Meni doduše nitko nije ništa loše napravio, bilo ih je koje su pokušale, ali sam se dočekala na zadnje noge i nisam dozvolila da mi se petljaju.
Moje curice su bile uz mene cijelo vrijeme.

Smrdljiva kupaonica...navodno smrdi iz cijevi...nepodnošljivo
Cijev koja je pukla u kupaoni, voda curi cijeli dan, a majstor koji dolazi popraviti stiže točno u ponoć i onda pol sata bušenja i lupanja...

i naravno, tu je neizostavni vojnički režim!!! svako malo, ajmo nešto!!!
Bez imalo ljudskosti! Upadanje u sobu, lupanje vratima, i bez DOBRO JUTRO!
i tako...svašta bih još mogla napisati...  :Sad: 

Ali bilo je i divnih sestara koje su si zbilja dale truda za sjesti i pokušati...  :Smile: 
Na takvom mjestu gdje je brdo žena koje su osjetljive u tom periodu poslje poroda i dodatno ih peru hormoni, mislim da bahate sesrte nemaju šta tražiti. Ako nisi sposobna raditi ono za što te plaćaju, makni se, i pusti mjesto nekpoj drugoj koja će uživati u tim malim bićima koja samo trebaju svoju mamu i mami koja traži sebe u toj novoj ulozi!

Uh, jesam ga odužila....

----------


## nijntje

Ja ne mogu ni citati sve ovo od tuge, place mi se  :Sad:  Ja sam i sama znala da ne zelim NIKAD se poroditi u Bosni. Nisam tada znala kako cu to izvesti ali sticajem okolnosti ne zivim vise dole i sada se radujem porodu ovdje (NL). 
Mikice, jako mi je zao zbog tvog iskustva. Sjecam se price prijateljice koja se porodjala u sarajevskog "porodilistu", uradili su joj klistir pa je u njihovoj poderanoj spavacici poslali preko ceste na mjerenje pritiska a ona je sva da prostite bila uneredjena od klistira!! Uzas, horor...
A evo sad konstruktivnog primjera iz mog buduceg rodilista, u slucaju da krene neka inicijativa za poboljsanje uslova:
- Savjetuju da za sebe ponesete: par vecih majica ili spavacica za porod i par toplih carapa, ne premale gacice/radi ulozaka, pidzamu ili spavacicu za nakon poroda, toaletne proizvode, papuce i bademantil, foto i video kamera sa dovoljno filma, baterija i punjaca  :Smile:  i listu sa vaznim brojevima.
- Za bebu: dva bodica ili majice, dvoje hlacice i kapica, jaknica ili deblja vesta sa kapuljacom i auto-sjedalica.
Slijedi detaljan opis dolaska, poroda i perioda nakon poroda (izmedju ostalog to da ce vama i vasem partneru redovno biti nudjeno pice a hrana u odredjeno vrijeme i da za svaki slucaj ponesete ono sto volite da jedete). Bebicu ce staviti i ostaviti koliko zelite na vasem stomaku i bebicu nece kupati zbog toga sto na kozi se nalazi zastitni sloj tako da ce se kupati na odjelu ili kuci. Posjete direktno nakon poroda su dozvoljene u svako doba, takodje i nocu. U porodjajnoj sobi se ostaje 2 sata. Slijedi detaljan opis dojenja, sve u skladu sa smjernicama Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije i Unicefa. Rooming-in 24h, ali naravno u zavisnosti od vaseg stanja uvijek mozete traziti da vam odnesu/donesu bebicu.
To je to sto se tice bolnice, a sto se tice prvih dana kuci ovdje vlada sistem postporodjajne njege tako da u prvih sedam dana imate na raspologanju 7 sati dnevno pomoc u vidu pomoci bebici, vama, kuhanje, savjetovanje itd.
I know, I live in paradise... 
Mislim da je jedan od osnovnih problema needukacija osoblja. Ja znam kako to ovdje funkcionise. Stalno se sastanci, prate se dostignuca i niko prakticno ne moze djelovati sam, isfrustriran i svakakav. Znam da moje babice (i babac  :Smile: ) se savjetuju izmedju u sebe u vezi moje trudnoce i nikad se individualno odluke ne donose a zna se sta je praksa i ko sta radi i kada. Strasno je tu puno pisanja i administracije ali kako bi inace znali sta rade s nama!?

----------


## vjestica

*nijntje* ja ne znam u kojem to sarajevskom porodilištu ti daju njihovu poderanu spavačicu (kad moraš ponijeti i obući svoju) i gdje te šalju preko ceste da mjeriš pritisak  :Confused: 
ok jesu donedavno bili loši uslovi, dok GAK nije preselio na Jezero, ali toliko loše ipak nije
a vidim da ima i dosta zamjerki kad sestre ujutro kažu da skinete gaće jer ide vizita i to ne kontam  :Confused: 
pa kako će vas drugačije pregledaati ranu i krvarenje

----------


## jele blond

> vidim da ima i dosta zamjerki kad sestre ujutro kažu da skinete gaće jer ide vizita i to ne kontam 
> pa kako će vas drugačije pregledaati ranu i krvarenje


Ma nije bed skinuti gaće, nego način na koji se to kaže!

----------


## tua

A što uopće gledaju? Uostalom, svaki odjel ima sobu za pregled, pa ako je baš potrebno, nek lijepo kulturno pozovu ženu, a ne da hrpa gologuzih ženica nervozno drži uložak među nogama 2 sata dok vizita ne dođe i baci oko... :Mad:

----------


## sirius

Meni je problem način i postupak pregledavanja za vrijeme jutarnjih vizita? Zar ne mislite da bi svaka žena trebala imati barem minumum privatnosti , te da bi između kreveta trebao biti barem paravan u trenutku kad liječnik pregledava ranu, krvarenje ili što već? 
Pa niti drugi pacijent kad ste kod liječnika opće prakse ne sjedi u ordinaciji dok vam preslušavaju pluća, niti  drugi pacijent sjedi na stolcu i gleda u vaše zube dok vam ih zubar popravlja?
Ne zaslužuju li žene za vrijeme i nakon poroda barem minimum privatnosti ?

----------


## vjestica

> A što uopće gledaju? Uostalom, svaki odjel ima sobu za pregled, pa ako je baš potrebno, nek lijepo kulturno pozovu ženu, a ne da hrpa gologuzih ženica nervozno drži uložak među nogama 2 sata dok vizita ne dođe i baci oko...


pa gledaju krvarenje, rez, i da li je materica kontrahovana
a vizita se obavlja u bol. sobi, a ne u sobi za pregled
slažem se sa sirius da bi trebali postojati paravani da osiguraju privatnost, ali nisma primjetila ni da na ostalim odjeljenjima (odosno klinikama) u sobama postoje paravani

----------


## sirius

> pa gledaju krvarenje, rez, i da li je materica kontrahovana
> a vizita se obavlja u bol. sobi, a ne u sobi za pregled
> slažem se sa sirius da bi trebali postojati paravani da osiguraju privatnost, ali nisma primjetila ni da na ostalim odjeljenjima (odosno klinikama) u sobama postoje paravani


A ja nisam primjetila da na ostalim odjelima pacijentice masovno skidaju gaće i pokazuju međunožje i krvarenje pred drugim pacijentima.

----------


## vjestica

ja jesam, i ne samo pacijentice, nego i pacijente (urologija, fizijatrija gdje leže paraplegičari i kvadriplegičari i sl)

----------


## martinaP

> *nijntje* 
> a vidim da ima i dosta zamjerki kad sestre ujutro kažu da skinete gaće jer ide vizita i to ne kontam 
> pa kako će vas drugačije pregledaati ranu i krvarenje


Meni ni prvi ni drugi put nakon poroda na viziti nisu gledali ni ranu ni krvarenje, ni cimericama (a jedna je bila jako rezana). Vizita dođe, razgovaraju, pitaju kako smo, kako se osjećamo, ima li kakvih problema,  i to je sve od vizite. Ako žena ima kakvih bolova, ide u ordinaciju na pregled.

----------


## tomika

Da se i ja priključim; Što se tiče pregleda bez gaća naravno  da je potreban pregled jer nije dovoljno čekati da te nešto počne boljeti. Ja sam bez obzira na te vizite 6. dan nakon poroda završila na čišćenju (SD) To je bilo 2004. i moj prvi porod. SD mi se po sveeeemu jaaaaako zamjerio da sam čak rekla, a i MM da više nećemo imati djece! Ipak imam još dvoje ali rođene u Pakracu.
Znači ovako 2004. SD ležala sam jer mi je termin prošao. Tu večer kada sam rodila osjetila sam da imam trudove, sestra me priključila na CTG(tako se zove?) i rekla da nema trudova i da idem spavati. Pošto mi je to štreckanje bilo čudno tražila sam da me doktor pregleda i rekao je da ću uskoro roditi. U boksu kako se to na SD kaže, a tako i izgleda, sam ostala sama, babica je bila jaaako bezobrazna, neka muškobanjasta babetina. Za vrijeme poroda sam se onesvijestila, samo sam skužila kada sam se probudila da su me okrenuli naglavačke i još mi nešto uštrcali u venu. Bila sam mlada i neiskusna, bojala sam se bilo što pitati, a babica se samo izderavala. Na kraju svega; ja završila na čišćenju, a beba sa isčašenjem kukova. Zato smo u Klaićevoj proveli 14 dana na rastezanju i 5 mjeseci nosili remenčiće. Dojila nisam prvo dijete i zaista sam jedva čekala da ju odvedu jer je stalno plakala, a ja nisam znala što da radim. Jednostavno nije htjela prihvatiti sisu. I kod kuće su me svi maltretirali i natezali mi sisu do bebinih usta dok se nisu uvjerili da ne ide. Izdajala sam se dok nismo otišli u Klaićevu gdje mi je sestra rekla da je to strašno nehigijenski. Grozota. Slažem se da se treba informirati o svemu prije ali zaista nismo sveznajući i zato postoje različiti ljudi za različita zanimanja. Niti jedna sestra mi se nije svidjela i sve je bilo više nego neljudski.
2008. Pakrac- vrlo sretna i bez trunke straha nekoliko dana prije završila u bolnici zbog lažnih trudova. Savršene sestre, savršeni doktori, atmosfera kućna. Hrana prefina, kupaonice čiste.. Krevete smo si sami presvukli kada je bilo potrebe ali i sestre bi to rado učinile. 
2010. Pakrac još iskusnija i sretnija. Jednostavno sam uživala. Drugo dvoje djece dojila bez ikakvih problema. 
Moram se vratiti na prijašnje komentare; šminkanje je meni također neopravdano zbog djeteta koje ljubackam stalno. I sada nakon 4 mjeseca još se nisam našminkala, a prije mi je to bilo neizostavno.
Mislim da je i sestrama teško udovoljiti nama majkama; neke ni pod koju cijenu ne žele da im dijete dohrane, a neke se ljute kada sestre ne žele dati dohranu. 
Jedino što zamjeram je to što mi je svo troje dijete imalo nekih problema radi greške doktora; prvo-kukovi, drugo-kefalhematom na glavi i vježbe (hipertonus) i treće- katarakta ( na oku, operirali smo)

----------


## tomika

neke stvari sam možda nejasno objasnila ali nisam mogla više duljiti. Zaboravila sam spomenuti; U Pakracu je rađaona, a ne boks i zaista tako izgleda, imala sam cijelo vrijeme mob sa sobom i muža koji me zabavljao i držao mokar ručnik na glavi(meni).. Dva sata smo proveli zajedno sa bebom i to se ne može s ničim usporediti

----------


## kudri

> Meni je problem način i postupak pregledavanja za vrijeme jutarnjih vizita? Zar ne mislite da bi svaka žena trebala imati barem minumum privatnosti , te da bi između kreveta trebao biti barem paravan u trenutku kad liječnik pregledava ranu, krvarenje ili što već? 
> Pa niti drugi pacijent kad ste kod liječnika opće prakse ne sjedi u ordinaciji dok vam preslušavaju pluća, niti drugi pacijent sjedi na stolcu i gleda u vaše zube dok vam ih zubar popravlja?
> Ne zaslužuju li žene za vrijeme i nakon poroda barem minimum privatnosti ?


u potpusnosti se slažem!!! paravan nije ni skup, ne zauzima puno mjesta u sobi, ima kotačiće i lako se premješta...
i nama su u pterovoj pregledavali rane svako jutro pred svima...i moram priznati, koliko god si na porodu razotkriven pred brojnim osobljme, ovo jest neugodno...meni je bilo...a vjerujem i ostalim curama u sobi!

ali, kao što to već biva u Hrvatskoj, dok se ne pobuniš, ništa se ne mjenja! ehhhhh

----------


## bfamily

> Meni ni prvi ni drugi put nakon poroda na viziti nisu gledali ni ranu ni krvarenje, ni cimericama (a jedna je bila jako rezana). Vizita dođe, razgovaraju, pitaju kako smo, kako se osjećamo, ima li kakvih problema, i to je sve od vizite. Ako žena ima kakvih bolova, ide u ordinaciju na pregled.


To u bolnici u Varaždinu ili gdje?
U Zadru isto pregledavaju svako jutro ispred svih žena i tko god se nađe taj tren u sobi, koma.

----------


## bfamily

> Slažem se da se treba informirati o svemu prije ali zaista nismo sveznajući i zato postoje različiti ljudi za različita zanimanja.


Sa ovim se slažem u potpunosti! Svi se mi informiramo prije poroda ali ne možemo znati baš sve, možda neke mogu ali ja nisam među njima i to priznam.

----------


## martinaP

> To u bolnici u Varaždinu ili gdje?
> U Zadru isto pregledavaju svako jutro ispred svih žena i tko god se nađe taj tren u sobi, koma.


Da, u Vž.  Tu cimericu koja je bila jako rezana su pregledali prije otpusta u odvojenoj prostoriji, tj. u ordinaciji.

----------


## tua

> ja jesam, i ne samo pacijentice, nego i pacijente (urologija, fizijatrija gdje leže paraplegičari i kvadriplegičari i sl)


meni je baš ružno zvati ženu koja je rodila "pacijenticom", a još  mi je gore bilo pročitati na otpusnici razlog otpusta: izlječenje  :Rolling Eyes: 

vještice, oprosti što ti ogovaram, ali grozno mi je što bi stvari bile puno bolje kad bi se promjenio stav osoblja, a i kad bi žene prestale bez pogovora prihvaćat ustaljene prakse....

----------


## MarijaP

Veliki problem kod tog pregleda nakon poroda je taj što, po mom iskustvu, žene ne pokažu uložak koji su imale bar pola sata, već stave čist i doktor ne može procijeniti koliko uopće krvare. 

Ja sam poslije prvog poroda također dočekivala doktora sa čistim uloškom, ali me je moja gin poslije upozorila (imala sam problema) da je bitno da je uložak u upotrebi bar 0,5-1h i da se bar jednom prošećem gore-dolje po sobi jer se tako najbolje vidi kakvo je krvarenje i eventualni ugrušci krenu van. Inače, od cijele priče nikakve koristi.

A ovo s masovnim pregledima, ne zatvaranjem vrata za vrijeme pokazivanja genitalija i sl. neću niti komentirati. Uvjeti su prestrašni!!

----------


## meda

> a još mi je gore bilo pročitati na otpusnici razlog otpusta: izlječenje 
> 
> ....


ovo je toliko glupo da je presmijesno :Laughing: 

i da, ja se slazem s MarijomP, da to stvarno nema smisla ako se ne vidi krvarenje. ja sam uporno odbijala skinuti gace i maknuti ulozak dok doktor ne ude u sobu jer mi je bilo bezveze da si zakrvarim cijeli krevet i onda 3 dana spavam u tome, s obzirom na to koliko oni cesto mijenjaju plahte  :Rolling Eyes: . mene inace nije smetao taj striptiz u sobi sam po sebi, nego cinjenica da su mi zbog njega odnijeli dijete na sat i pol!

----------


## Sani1612

Nakon prvog poroda sam imala tretman sa pokazivanjem uloška i procjenom količine krvarenja. Drugi put pošto je s moje strane bilo komplikacija nisam bila pregledavana na taj način u sobi,nego samo jednom prije odlaska kući, i to u ordinaciji. Radi se o sv.duhu.

----------


## vjestica

> meni je baš ružno zvati ženu koja je rodila "pacijenticom", a još  mi je gore bilo pročitati na otpusnici razlog otpusta: izlječenje 
> 
> vještice, oprosti što ti ogovaram, ali grozno mi je što bi stvari bile puno bolje kad bi se promjenio stav osoblja, a i kad bi žene prestale bez pogovora prihvaćat ustaljene prakse....


slažem se s tobom
ja sam u svemu tome malo ležernija, ne smeta mi ni to pacijent, ni to izlječenje (na neki način i jesam izlječena-dugo sam se borila dsa neplodnošću, da mi sve to oko poroda, iako je bio težak, nije bilo toliko traumatično)
a što se tiče pregleda nama su rekli da skinemo gaće i kad dođe vizita, sestra uzme uložak, koji oni vide i baci

----------


## Anastazija

evo moje zamjerke za Splitsko rodiliste...bebica mi je dobila fiziolosku zuticu i trebala ostati dva dana u bolnici,bebu ostavili a mne s upaljenim prsima poslali kuci jer nije bilo  mista i za mene..

----------


## Ripcord

Čitam o ovim striptiz vizitama i sjećam se kako sam davne 2000. u Petrovoj izgubila svaki sram. 

Bila sam u krevetu točno nasuprot vratima, konstantno sam masirala cice i mučila se s mastitisom, a supruzi su nekako upadali u sobu cijeli dan (nas 10 žena je bilo) i nikad prije, a ni poslije, nije toliko različitih muškaraca u tako kratkom razdoblju gledalo moje obnažene 'cure' kao tih tjedan dana  :Grin:

----------


## gumbek

Mene je najviše živciralo što su me masakrirali sa pričom o dojenju a svaki put su mi bebu donijeli situ do grla.
To me skroz frustriralo jer sam mislila da sam nesposobna dojiti vlastito dijete. Rodila u Petrovoj.

----------


## korina_zg

Sv. Duh. Oba puta. I oba puta potpuno ignoriranje mene kao osobe. Ono, nema privatnosti ni zrno. Od toga da ostavljaju vrata boxa otvorenima pa do tih famoznih "pregleda" na jutarnjim vizitama i stiskanja bradavica da "vidi" da li ima mlijeka. Koma. Prvi put izgubila svaki sram. Drugu vecer zbog stiskanja bradavica i uvjeravanja svake, ali svake sestre da nema sanse da dojim pukla i dozivjela zivcani slom pa je MM odreagirao, izvikao se na nekog (moze si priustit jer je kolega dr) i sutra su me pustili doma iako maleni previse izgubio na kilazi. Valjda su mislili da ak je kolega da bu mali na boci, pa ono ajde, da se rjesimo nesposobne glupace (hahaha, neznaju oni mene, ak sam rekla nama boce, onda je nema i gotovo).
Drugi put sam bila mudrija pa medu noge nisam dala gledat, cicama ni blizu i cim se pojavio netko u bijeloj kuti ja zacvilila kak bi doma. Pa su cimerice vidle da to ni tak lose pa su nas pustili jer im valjda dojadio nas cviljavi tercet (cvilile svima po redu, od cistacice do kuharice koja slucajno uletila).
Sve se moze prezivit. To stoji. Ali zasto bi prezivljavale? Kaj je tak tesko zatvorit vrata iza sebe? Rec, dobar dan, kako ste? Da li zelite da vas pregledam, da li ima potrebe? I onda stavit paravan ili zenu poslat u ambulantu na pregled  Ili lijepo pitati: da li vam mogu pomoci s dojenjem? To sve kosta ukupno 0kn i ni sekundu vise vremena nego ono sto smo "prezivjele". Samo treba mrvu dobre volje. I to je u stvari ono sto me najvise smetalo- nedostatak dobre volje. Jer sam mimo svog karaktera bila nabrijana sizofrenicarka koja nista nece i nista ne da. Bila sva u grcu spremna za fajt a ne opustena i blazena osjecajem srece zbog bebe.

----------


## ines31

> Mene je najviše živciralo što su me masakrirali sa pričom o dojenju a svaki put su mi bebu donijeli situ do grla.
> To me skroz frustriralo jer sam mislila da sam nesposobna dojiti vlastito dijete. Rodila u Petrovoj.


Ovo mogu samo potpisati, isto rodila u Petrovoj!

----------


## Calista

Rodila CR-om u Varazdinu. Nista me nije posebno smetalo osim ocajne hrane i bila sam stalno gladna....i sestra na prijemu mi je bila antipaticna.
 I da, jadna cimerica je mislila da ce umrijeti ako joj istekne infuzija pa je bila pod velikim stresom...prema njoj se bas i nisu dobro odnosili :/

----------


## lida

haj,evo napisala bih što je meni bilo baš onako grozno tih prvih dana.rodila sam u dubrovniku i bolnica kao i svaka druga.zadovoljna sam bila jako sa sestricama ali brate nazovimo "Cimerice",pa stvarno nas ima svakakvih.naime,rodila sam carskim rezom i prvi dan sam trebala biti u sobi za oporavak.zbilja to su sobe sa samo dva ležaja ali po nesreći taj period je bilo prepuno rodilja pa su mi u sobu smjestili "cimericu"koja je rodila prirodno.ali bože što to bi blesava ženska.od telefoniranja,nažderavanja,peafemisanja,stenjanja  ..bože da sam imala snage ustati se taj prvi dan bila bih joj zavrnula vratom.ali srećom drugi dan dobila sam proljev pa su me ostavili samu u izolaciji u sobi.jest da me mučilo ustajanje ali bože hvala ti na proljevu!!nevjerovatno je koliko nekulturnih i neobazrivih ljudi hoda ovim prostranstvima.

----------


## New mommy

Najviše me smetalo to što su boksovi za rađanje u našoj bolnici odmah pokraj soba u kojima leže babinjače sa svojim bebicama(room-ing)...Vrata tih soba su u pravilu otvorena non stop (moraju biti), tako da me smetalo dok sam rađala (svjesnost da u trenutku stenjanja, najgore muke i onih nekontroliranih urlika smetam tim jadnim već prethodno izmučenim ženama, i budim njihove bebice ), a bome mi je smetala i svaka iduća koja je noću rađala kada sam ja bila s bebicom u jednoj od tih soba...
Grozno nešto...Da nisu bili kadri prostorno makar mrvu više odvojiti ta dva mjesta...(a nije da na odjelu ne bi bilo mjesta za to), niti onda barem staviti vrata na boksove...(na kojima,btw., stoje zavjese  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Eh da...Smetale su mi i pojedine sestre koje su mi prodavale nekakve prilično glupaste "bisere" o dojenju.

----------


## bfamily

New mommy, grozno da su sobe tako blizu bokseva. Koja je to bolnica?

Meni je sada najviše smetala (kao i lidu) cimerica! Sestre su bile ok, i doktori, malo me zasmetalo što me jedna sestra ispljucala da ne stavljam malog dovoljno na prsa, a bio mi je stalno na prsima, osim po nekih 5 min kad bi uspio zaspati i baš bi onda ona uletila u sobu  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ali brate mili ta cimerica me dovodila do ludila, ne samo da je žena (kako da se pristojno izrazim) neinteligenta, mislim da ozbiljno nešto nije u redu s njom. Izjave su joj bile  :Shock:  , sama činjenica da uopće nije pitala što je s bebom (rodila carskim) govori dovoljno, užas, užas!
Bilo me je strah nepristojnih sestara, i svega i svačega ali nisam mislila da ću dobiti tako "divnu" cimericu i da će me toliko izbaciti iz takta. Svašta!

----------


## linolina

Smetale su me cimerice koje su  24 sata dnevno pričale na mobitel...pogotovo jer sam imala teži porod i nisam spavala tri noći zaredom. Smetala me je savjetnica za dojenje koja me je na pitanje o problemima s hipofizom, hipotireozom  gledala kao da ne želim dojiti i slično. Smeta mi taj patronizirajući stav. Šutljivi i rezervirani pedijatri, katastrofa, a mogli su mi pomoć, itekako.

----------


## linolina

I da, najgore mi je od tih sitnica bilo ručno širenje tijekom poroda, pregledi, što god bez riječi upozorenja. Prvi porod, sama u boksu, zatvorenih očiju kad odjednom osjetim nečije ručerde u vagini...širenje,. Koji šok, *****u, pa nije ni čudo što su mi trudovi stali. Ni dobar dan...strašno, kućno odgoj nula.
I živčana babica.

----------


## big milky mum

mene prvi puta nitko nije pregledal u sobi za vrijeme vizite( a ni cimerice)
Onda mi je, moram priznati, bilo čudno da niko ništ ne gleda al sad se strašno nadam da ne budu gledali ni ovaj put! 

S tim da je moj malečki obično dojil kad bi vizita došla pa možda zato nikome nije palo na pamet micati ga i mene gledati!   :Smile:

----------


## Ninči

Nakon trećeg poroda sam shvatila da nikad, baš nikad nije problem u ženama koje rađaju...osoblje u Merkuru je čista nula! Ležala sam u sobi preko puta jedne rađaonice, a sa drugom rađaonicom smo dijelile wc, tako da sam imala 2 dana i jedno 40 poroda da shvatim kako tamo stvari stoje. Uvijek do tad sam mislila da je možda u meni problem...e pa nije bio. Ovaj put sam rodila 45 minuta nakon dolaska u rodilište (hvala dragom Bogu!!!) i pustila sam glas tek zadnja 3 truda nakon kojih sam i rodila. A gospoda- od doktora do babica se uspjela izderati na mene i svašta mi izgovoriti. Ovaj put im nisam ostala dužna! Ali bilo mi je žao svih onih žena s kojima sam duboko suosjećala 2 dana nakon svog poroda...sve su imale isti tretman- "Jeste možda silovane kad plačete?"-ta mi je rečenica duboko urezana u pamćenje! Svaku, baš svaku su to pitale, neovisno koja babica! Kao da su imale neki tečaj pod nazivom "Kako prisjesti na muku ženi koja rađa"!Stvarno žalosno! A o drugim rečenicama tipa: "Ne mislite uopće na bebu, vi ćete biti krivi ako joj se šta dogodi, lijepo je praviti dijete ali treba to i roditi,...." i milijun drugih bisera, neću ni pričati! I da, nije bilo razlike je li se žena derala od početka ili je vrisnula kod par zadnjih trudova, ili uopće nije vrisnula nego je samo htjela promjeniti onaj stanoviti položaj na poluboku...sve su bile isto: državni neprijatelj broj 1. Žao mi je samo što ovaj put nisam rodila kod kuće! Znam samo da me sljedeći put Merkur neće vidjeti. Do sad sam svaki put mislila donekle da je i u meni problem, ali sad sam vidjela da je problem jedino u njima i ne pada mi na pamet da više odem tamo!

----------


## partyka

Ninči, potpuni užas...  :Sad: 
Ja sam se naslušala sličnih gadosti kada sam pratila prijateljicu na porod u Varaždinu. Jedino dobro u svemu tome je što su rodilje najčešće toliko u svom filmu da ustvari ne registriraju većinu gadosti koje im se izgovore - ja sam još mjesecima bila u šoku od toga što sam sve čula i vidjela u hvaljenom Varaždinu, ali moja prijateljica koja je rađala se skoro ničega od toga ne sjeća.

----------


## Smajlich

Ninči, stvarno grozno!  :Sad: 
Ja sam rodila u Dubrovniku i sve super, osim što sam rađala zajedno s nekom ženom, ma niti "zavjesom", panoom odvojena! Krevet do kreveta u rađaoni...Užas! :shock:

----------


## Ninči

> Ninči, potpuni užas... 
> Ja sam se naslušala sličnih gadosti kada sam pratila prijateljicu na porod u Varaždinu. Jedino dobro u svemu tome je što su rodilje najčešće toliko u svom filmu da ustvari ne registriraju većinu gadosti koje im se izgovore - ja sam još mjesecima bila u šoku od toga što sam sve čula i vidjela u hvaljenom Varaždinu, ali moja prijateljica koja je rađala se skoro ničega od toga ne sjeća.


U tome i jest stvar-žene budu toliko u euforiji (hvala Bogu!) da se ni ne sjećaju što su sve čule...a kad je sve gotovo, toliko su sretne da im više ništa nije bitno! Jedino što sam primjetila je da svaka žena ta 2 dana poslije poroda misli da je bila grozna na porodu i misle sve najgore o sebi! Čak ih bude i sramota. A to uopće nije tako jer sam sve cure koje su došle u sobu nakon mene i slušala i gledala kako rađaju.
Najteže mi je bilo kad je rađala curica od 18 godina iz doma za majke i djecu....svi znamo kakve su sudbine žena,curica, djece koje moraju tamo biti...i to zna i osoblje bolnice....i jako dobro znaju koje su curice iz tog doma jer se dogovaraju sa službenim vozačem doma za preglede, odlaske iz rodilišta i sl. I kad prema njoj jadnoj nisu imale niti malo pažnje i suosjećanja, a meni je došlo da iskočim iz vlastite kože i da se dobro izvrištim na njih kad sam 7 sati slušala šta joj jadnoj sve govore... :Crying or Very sad:  Ma ne znam! Toliko sam se razočarala da vam ne mogu opisati! Moji porodi nisu bili bajni ni kad su oni u pitanju ni kad je tijek poroda u pitanju (prva 2 poroda, 3.je bio super), ali ova 2 dana nakon trećeg poroda su mi prekrižila Merkur za sva vremena jer sam shvatila da nema iznimaka kad je njihova neljubaznost u pitanju!

----------


## iva1602

A NInči moja.... grozno....  :Sad: 

ni ja više ne mislim tam rađati, fali im ljudskosti itekako. u to sam se uvjerila, ne na porodu već u kompliciranoj trudnoći s lošim ishodom.... nikad više nogom ne kročim u tu bolnicu

----------


## Legolina

Ja sam rodila u Vž prije koji tjedan i što se tiče bolničke sobe i tretmana nakon poroda jedinu zamjerku imam u općoj zbunjenosti svako jutro po pitanju oboroka za mene, vegeterijanku. Svaki dan su me pitali što točno ne jedem (i svaki put su odbili isti odgovor - ribu i meso) i onda su se znale dogodit "bjesne" kombinacije za ručak i doručak poput tjestenine na ulju i pudinga od vanilije za ručak ili dva pekmeza i par šnita kruha ujutro a najbolje od svega je sto je cimerica koja jede sve u tim slučajevima dobila povrtnu juhu i zdenka namaz sa kruhom...mogle smo isto dobit. :Laughing:  
Dosta revno su nas upozoravali i da se trebamo izdajat pa sam tako od jedne sestre dobila demonstraciju kako da ručno izdajem - drito na svoju spavaćicu  :Sad: ... :Shock:

----------


## lady.x

Smetale su mi bubasvabe koje setaju posobi pa i bebama, sto mi donose dete sito na podoj, sto posete dolaze (iako su zabranjene) onima koji podmite sestre, sto ne dobijam blagovremeno informacije o zdravlju bebe, sto smo cekali rezultate briseva 15 dana, sto nije bilo dovoljno platnenih pelena za uvijanje bebe pa ako je mokra cekam sa tako golim pola sata da nadju cistu, sto te sestre pred vizitu maltretiraju da namestas stvari u minijaturni ormaric kao da je to najvaznija stvar za bebu, sto mi bebu brisu vlaznim maramicama iako se od toga osipa...
Beograd, porodiliste Narodni Front

A da ne pricam o odnosu osoblja tokom porodjaja - slicno kako kod Ninci

----------


## magdalenaa

smetalo me to što bebe presvlače samo 3x dnevno i što budu pokakane do vrata i moraju čekati uru u koju je previjanje pa moraš moliti sestru da ju odnesu i presvuče,ja sam ih pitala dal može mm donjeti pelene i da ću ja sama svoju bebu presvlačiti svaki put kad je mokra i pokakana al ne,to nedaju,i forsiranje bebe da se budi da bi jela ma neka spava po ure duže ništa joj neće biti,ovako budu živčane,plačljive ,,

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ajme magdalenaa, koje je to rodilište bilo?

----------


## katarinam

> smetalo me to što bebe presvlače samo 3x dnevno i što budu pokakane do vrata i moraju čekati uru u koju je previjanje pa moraš moliti sestru da ju odnesu i presvuče,ja sam ih pitala dal može mm donjeti pelene i da ću ja sama svoju bebu presvlačiti svaki put kad je mokra i pokakana al ne,to nedaju,i forsiranje bebe da se budi da bi jela ma neka spava po ure duže ništa joj neće biti,ovako budu živčane,plačljive ,,


Ja rodila u vž i donjela svoje pelene i mogla presvući bebu kad sam htjela nitko mi to nije branio.

----------


## magdalenaa

> ajme magdalenaa, koje je to rodilište bilo?


  riječko rodilište,,,,,,,,

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

mene su smetale posjete mojim cimericama izvan vremena posjeta, čitave dane i noći i još k tome svakakvi likovi su stizali. Mislim ajde još muž, ne gledamo se ne vidimo, al stalno očevi, majke, djedovi susjede, prijateljice... užas. A rijeka je zatvorenog tipa rodilište. mislim mi smo bile emotivne, premorene, ja sam bila 3 dana dulje sa prijelaznim lijekom i ogromnim upaljenim cicama i bradavicom u edemu od 5 cm, nisam se imala kad masirati i izdajati. ja u bolnici a ja se moram sramiti i prilagođavati njihovim hirovima i kršenju pravila. od muke i uora nisam spavala, i od masiranja, njihove su bebe plakale non stop a po danu su im defilirali muževi i rodbina noseći hranu i po 5 sati su nam sobe bile krcate.

uglavnom roomin in je teško sranje u takvim uvjetima. užaš. ili nek se bolnice drže pravila o ne posjetama (samo očevi djece i to kratko ) ili neka nam odvoje sobe... ne znam.

tako sam se osjećala ugnjetavano i pritisnuto u kut. čak ni dojiti nisam mogla normalno jer mi je soba bila puna i ljudi sjede ispred mog kreveta a ja bih dojila sjedečki uz noge dignute. ne možeš jer ti vide u spavačicu. ma jako neuljudno. posjete traju tipa 2 sata al svi osgtaju i ostaju...


osim toga konstantno telefoniranje, neki nemaju osjećaj za druge.

----------


## pinguica

Tek sam sad skužila da je ovo full korisna tema. Planiram drugo dijete roditi u državnoj bolnici jer ne želim biti sama nakon poroda, ipak smo mi žene društvena bića  :Smile:  A ovu temu preporučam svim ženama koje idu roditi u državnu bolnicu jer svaki je porod različit, nekima bude iznimno lako i praktički bezbolno, a nekima čak život visi o koncu. Ogromne su razlike, nemožemo znati kako se naše cimerice osjećaju u svojoj koži. Nemožemo mjeriti prema sebi njihovo stanje. Treba imati obzira, a na koji način i kako ovo je izvrsno mjesto za naučiti.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

potpis

----------


## dorotea24

kad govorimo o tim posjetama imam osjećaj da nam nikad udovoljit. kako god okreneš nije dobro. kad sam prvi puta rodila nisu dozvoljavali posjete u sobu čak ni muža na kratko i nisam baš bila presretna s tim no kad sam drugi put rodila na carski vidjela sam i zašto je to tako. cimerici u sobu 3 sa 3 je ušlo brat-bratu 9-ero ljudi odjednom. ja tek taj dan došla iz šok sobe, moje dijete na antiobituku zbog infekcije tek skinuto s kisika, ja s drenom i pokušavam se okrenuti da podojim dijete, a ovi bulje u mene. grozno. kasnije se ispričala, ali je stalno netko ulazio pa sam ju zamolila da više ne dovodi ljude u sobu jer se bojim za svoje dijete pošto je pod infekcijom. rekla sam i sestrama da nije uredu da svako malo nekog puštaju. ok ako se žena ne može dići iz kreveta, ali totalno mi je bez veze da ujne, babe i stričevi dolaze u posjetu. dovoljan je tata i starije dijete. ostali te mogu sačekati dok ne dođeš kući ili na hodniku. i onda da ne pričam još o svim tim bakterijama i virusima koje donose sa sobom. druga stvar da svaka rodilja ima svoju sobu

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

upravo to. nemaju šta u bolnici. imaš kućne posjete. to je zato bolnica

----------


## ValaMala

Koliko sam cula na Sv. Duhu sada ne dozvoljavaju nikakve posjete u sobe. Tata moze vidjeti bebu preko stakla. To mi se cini fakakt u redu. Nadam se da je tako

----------


## mayato

Vinogradska bolnica - ma meni je zakon kada ujutro sestra bane na vrata i kaže: "Skidajte gaće ide vizita!" :Laughing: Nakon toga ide 5 doktora i jedna doktorica + sestra s hvataljkama za uloške, a primarijus ide od jedne do druge i(u mom slučaju) viče: "Divno, divno, divno!"Ma za crknut od smijeha, kakav sram...nakon sve krvi i uložaka i svega u tuš kabinama, zajedničkih porođajnih muka, kakav sram,kaj mebriga i za paravane i intimu, dočekala sam svoje zlato i nijeme briga ni za kakvu privatnost, svima nam je tamojednako.
Jedino što zamjeram jest upala moje dojke jer je beba konstantno bila sita i presita...
I babica je mogla biti malo nježnija,ali kaj, ja sam njoj već tkoznakoja po redu i neda joj se sliniti oko mene i tješiti me kad zna da je to sve ok i u redu i jedva čeka da prođe ta noćnašihta i ode domakuhat klincima ili tkoznakaj...
Ima svega,ali ja sam sa Vinogradskom baš ono, zadovoljna.
Sestre, one za bebe su FANTASTIČNE, nježne,divne, ma super, a ove za babinjače su isto dobre

----------


## Trina

Nijednom nam nije bilo dozvoljeno da muž ulazi u sobe, samo sam jednom, na trećem porodu uspjela prošvercati djecu da vide bebu na sekundu jer možete zamisliti koja je to znatiželja bila, tko bi čekao nekoliko dana da vidi brata. Ali moje cimerice su švercale muževe, svekrve, matere.. i meni je to bilo grozno, nekako ravno tome da mi netko uvali nepoznatu osobu u wc dok obavljam nuždu.

----------


## Rivendell

Moja cimerica je prošvercala 5 prijateljica, to mi je baš smetalo. U principu me najviše ona smetala. Kad joj je drugi dan nadošlo mlijeko zafilmala je da to mora sve izdojit i cijeli dan je pumpala i pumpala i škripila s izdajalicom uvjerena da mora cijelu bočicu izdojit. I čudom se čudila što je uspjela samo 10-20ml. Nisi joj mogao objasnit da je to normalno pa je sve doktore ispitivala zašto ne može cijelu bočicu izdojit, a svakih par sati je zvala sestre u sobu da ih pita isto pitanje  :Laughing:  Poludila sam! Nismo imali zbog tog mira ni po danu ni po noći.

----------


## enchi

Prvi boravak - cimerica koja se 4 dana našeg boravka nije oprala (ali ništa - zube, tijelo - ništa), pušila u wc-u pa dolazila smrdljiva natrag u sobu, hrkala čim bi dotaknula krevet i tak.
Drugi boravak - odličan, bila sama u sobi (inače je dvokrevetna soba) ali me ubijala strašno gruba spavačica jer su mi bradavice bile nenormalno osjetljiva a cice ogromne. I to što ne dopuštaju nošenje grudnjaka.

----------


## Lucas

osim što sam u rađaoni stalno morala bit u jednom položaju (pisala na jednoj drugoj temi već) - Vinogradska...

smetalo me što su neke žene bile neurednije od 10 muškaraca (to se odnosi na wc i kupaonu) 

kad su bebe vozili "na gledanje" ostala sam u šoku jer su bile poslagane u onaj "vagon" gore od cjepanica....ja sam mislila da će svaki čas neka ispast il će ju druga beba koja je preko nje ugušiti..... samo jednom sa zapisala maloga da ide "na gledanje" i kad sam to vidjela, požalila sam.... znam da je to njima samo posao,al to su bebe, za boga miloga, pa ne istovarujete drva.....

na traljavost vizite i doktora sam navikla tako da sam "prešutila" to ležanje satima bez gaća,čekanje vizite da bi sestra svima sa istom pincetom maknula uložak i njih 5 il više se sam letimično natutnulo uz komentar- dobro,dobro....

i to svakodnevno gužvanje po hodniku ispred rodilišta kad su posjete..... čemu dovlačit pol ulice i rodbine SVAKI DAN u posjete?! - čemu?! 
i onda posjete od jedne rodilje zauzmu cijeli hodnik i naravno sve stolice,a sirote ženice koje su rađale na carski i koje su imale grdi porod i još se nisu oporavile, moraju stajati i slušati nebuloze mile i drage rodbine (pogotovo kad dođu pod gasom,jel).....

----------


## Bodulica

Rađala sam davno kad su se bebe donosile samo na hranjenje svaka 3 sata i radi toga mi je drago kad vidim da se praksa ipak mijenja i da u sve više bolnica postoji rooming in, ali ovo za dolaženje posjeta u sobu mi se ipak "stari" sistem činio boljim.

Nama su posjete smjele doći samo u za to predviđeni prostor i meni to nije nimalo smetalo, jedino je bilo problema za žene koje su bile slabije pokretljive. Osobno bi mi smetala puna prostorija ljudi u tom osjetljivom periodu. 

Ali valjda takva politika ne funkcionira sad kad su bebe s mamama u sobi tako da mislim da bi trebali ograničiti posjete samo za najuže članove obitelji...suprug i starije dijete bi bili više nego dovoljni, a i za njih bi trebao postojati ograničeni  vremenski period posjete. 

U "moje" vrijeme mi je najviše smetalo nepostojanje tople vode, nefunkcioniranje tuševa, općenito jako loša opremljenost rodilišta tako da mi se iz te perspektive sadašnja situacija u njemu (po pričama friških rodilja) čini više nego zadovoljavajuća. Naravno, pomaci na još bolje su uvijek dobrodošli.

----------


## enchi

Kod nas su posjete moguće jedino u hodniku ispred vrata odjela i u jednom malom prostoru između hodnika i samog odjela, dakle, na odjelu apsolutno nema posjeta! Što je super i stvarno je grozno ovo što opisujete gore!

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

da ne kvotam,ne znam tko se osvrnuo na posjete, i rekao da su muževi i starije dijete ok. ali ne smijete zaboraviti da maloj djeci nikako ne bi smio biti dozvoljen pristup radi bolesti. vrtičevci su pravi mali kliconoše a bebe bez imuniteta. barem zbog drugih beba u sobi koje nemaju imunološku konstituciju kao mama beba i starije dijete jedne familije. najbolje je pričekati sa posjetama kad se dođe doma i to vrlo oprezno.

 meni je izlazak iz bolnice bio šokantan, emotivan, težak, bila sam u strahu. svaka me osoba smetzala i zbunjivala, tek sam se upoznavala sa malenim i nisam mogla ubacivati se u razgovore, piti kvice a usput dojit il ne znam kaj. to je tako jednostavno. sad nakon 40 dana hvatm konce i uspjijevam sve to, ali opet moram se tu i tam povući da čujem što maleno želi ili treba.

mužeki na sat vremena ne smetaju i trebaju ženicama.

al nitko drugi, ev ako nema partnera jedna bliska osoba.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

još jedna stvar: u Istri (ja nisam iz Istre pa mi je to šok) ima jedan poseban način nepoštivanja žene rodilje, babinjače i potreba malog djeteta a to je da se odmah ide u kuću ženi i da se sjedi i pije i čeka kava i dvorenje i ne znam kaj sve ne. i to dolazi i pas sa ceste(dakle svi i svak) od suseda do dalekog roda i ostaje se bančiti do kasno u noć.

to je teški izraz nepoštovanja i krajnje nekulturno da ne kažem opasno i naporno za mame i bebe. krivnju u potpunosti svaljujem na muževe ali i same majke. 
nama nitko nije dolazio dok ja nisam rekla sad ti i ti sad ovi i oni. a i moj je muž istrijan sa velikom familijom.
nije tema al eto govori o važnosti bolnice bez posjeta.

----------


## Deaedi

> da ne kvotam,ne znam tko se osvrnuo na posjete, i rekao da su muževi i starije dijete ok. ali ne smijete zaboraviti da maloj djeci nikako ne bi smio biti dozvoljen pristup radi bolesti. vrtičevci su pravi mali kliconoše a bebe bez imuniteta. barem zbog drugih beba u sobi koje nemaju imunološku konstituciju kao mama beba i starije dijete jedne familije. najbolje je pričekati sa posjetama kad se dođe doma i to vrlo oprezno.


Ne bi se složila.Svatko može donijeti bacile i bakterije, nisu vrticarci ništa posebno. Moja cura je došla vidjeti brata u sobu kad je bio star 4h i to je bio jedan od (meni) najljepših trenutaka u životu. A i mislim da je imao veliku ulogu u prihvaćanju malog brace.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

pa da to treba omogućiti, ali ne blizu ostale djece. trebalo bi imati posebnu prostoriju, osim toga sestre su braci nosile bebe na hodnik i oni su ih dirali i gledali i to je super. 

ipak niste sami u sobi, nekome najljepši moment, nekome problem. 
ako se radi o ustanovi zatvorenog tipa nemamo šta pričati. i gotovo. samo je problem kaj seto u rijeci krši. no barem ima par sestara koje ne dozvoljavaju grupne posjete ni djecu, ali izađu ususret kao što sam navela.

ima otovrenih rodilišta, ako je neko rodilište zatvoreno, onda trebaju se toga držati. nisu za sve ista pravila ni kad ih ima ni kad ih nema.

----------


## mayato

Jooooj da, i mene su smetale te WC pušačice, i ja sam pušač, ali što je previše jepreviše, u trudnoći nisam pušila i kad sam rodila prva 3 mjeseca isto, a u bolnici, vani -25, a one smrdenaonom prozoru zaključane u WC-u, ja se tuširam,krvarim, smrzavam se...to mi je fuj,onda dođu i tako smrdljive uvale djetetu cicu u usta, ma daj...

----------


## ksena28

> još jedna stvar: u Istri (ja nisam iz Istre pa mi je to šok) ima jedan poseban način nepoštivanja žene rodilje, babinjače i potreba malog djeteta a to je da se odmah ide u kuću ženi i da se sjedi i pije i čeka kava i dvorenje i ne znam kaj sve ne. i to dolazi i pas sa ceste(dakle svi i svak) od suseda do dalekog roda i ostaje se bančiti do kasno u noć.
> 
> to je teški izraz nepoštovanja i krajnje nekulturno da ne kažem opasno i naporno za mame i bebe. krivnju u potpunosti svaljujem na muževe ali i same majke. 
> nama nitko nije dolazio dok ja nisam rekla sad ti i ti sad ovi i oni. a i moj je muž istrijan sa velikom familijom.
> nije tema al eto govori o važnosti bolnice bez posjeta.


daj ne generaliziraj! ovo nema veze s istrom, već s nekulturom familije/susjeda i sl!

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

nije to generalizacija to je običaj u Istri. i to je jednostavno činjenica. provjeri.  češće je na selu a istra je uglavnom ruralna. tolko

----------


## Trina

Pčelice, meni to puno govori o roditeljima ustvari. Nema šanse da meni netko napravi takvo nešto. I ja mislim da nema to previše veze sa Istrom ili bilo kojim drugim dijelom Hrvatske nego je jednostavno stvar u tome kako se ljudi postave. Imamo i mi čitavo čudo rodbine i prijatelja pa nikome nije palo napamet dolaziti nenajavljen ili bančiti do ujutro, to mi je nezamislivo. I mom mužu je. Ko ima iti malo kulture neće to raditi

----------


## Tomy

Jojjjj...kad se ja sjetim svog prvog boravka u bolnici-a provela sam tamo mjesec dana zbog rizične trudnoće-plače mi se!!! Ne ponovilo se nikad i nikome... Taj njihov odnos prema trudnicama i rodiljama pa kasnije i prema mojoj bebici (btw. nedonoščetu)-sramota! Nadam se da će ovaj put biti bolje :Wink:

----------


## Deaedi

> Prvi boravak - cimerica koja se 4 dana našeg boravka nije oprala (ali ništa - zube, tijelo - ništa), pušila u wc-u pa dolazila smrdljiva natrag u sobu, hrkala čim bi dotaknula krevet i tak.
> .


Pa ni ja se nisam prala 3 dana: prvi dan ništa, jer se 24h nakon carskog nisam smjela ustati iz kreveta, drugi dan sam još imala zavoj na rezu, pa nisam mogla da ga ne smočim, a treći dan sam išla doma, pa mi se nije isplatilo tamo tuširati, kad sam se isto popodne otuširala doma.

Nakon prvog poroda, su mi također branili da se tuširam (carski, isto da se ne smoći zavoj), ali onda je 4.dan došao doktor, skinuo mi zavoj i rekao da mogu pod tuš. 

Tako da carice silom prilika smrde po sobama više nego one koje su rodile vaginalno.

Zube sam prala  :Smile:

----------


## Tomy

Tuširanje je meni bio luksuz koji sam si ja na svoju ruku kroz tih mjesec dana priuštila jer me sestre nisu puštale (bila na tokolizi cijelo to vrijeme) da se ne bi ta igla iščupala van, ma moš' mislit kak ću se tamo saftati po tim vrućinama (7.mj.), ionako sam od tog stalnog pikanja imala podljeve za koje ih apsolutno nije bilo briga, ni neku kremu ili mast mi nisu dali, sve su mi moji od doma donosili...uhhh... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## enchi

> Pa ni ja se nisam prala 3 dana: prvi dan ništa, jer se 24h nakon carskog nisam smjela ustati iz kreveta, drugi dan sam još imala zavoj na rezu, pa nisam mogla da ga ne smočim, a treći dan sam išla doma, pa mi se nije isplatilo tamo tuširati, kad sam se isto popodne otuširala doma.
> 
> Nakon prvog poroda, su mi također branili da se tuširam (carski, isto da se ne smoći zavoj), ali onda je 4.dan došao doktor, skinuo mi zavoj i rekao da mogu pod tuš. 
> 
> Tako da carice silom prilika smrde po sobama više nego one koje su rodile vaginalno.
> 
> Zube sam prala


Naravno da nisam nikoga htjela uvrijediti - i sve to što pišeš je apsolutno opravdano i ne bih rekla ni riječi NO ova moja je bila itekako živahna nakon poroda i niš ju nije priječilo da se sastane sa sapunom!  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> I to što ne dopuštaju nošenje grudnjaka.



hahahahhaha
baš bih voljela vidjeti sestru koja bi mi ga došla skinuti!

enchi, oprosti, ali ovo stvarno ne razumijem.
smiju li žene nositi naočale?

----------


## enchi

Sa svakim porodom sam sve kuražnija!  :Smile: 
Možda nakon trećeg budem i ja u grudnjaku!

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

> hahahahhaha
> baš bih voljela vidjeti sestru koja bi mi ga došla skinuti!


ma upravo to. i ja sam to odmah zamijetila. čovječe, i inače sam neposlušan pacijent i svojeglav kad se radi o takvim neopravdanim zabranama sl ovo me nasmijalo i malo iznerviralo.
zamisli da sa svojim H košarica cicama preteškima šetam po sobi i liježem 24/7. moš mislit. nema te prijetnje kojom bi me natjerla da ga skinem.
dođem u bonicu sa cicama a odem sa palačinkama na prsnoj kosti.

----------


## apricot

ma ja čak i nisam neposlušna pacijentica, ali ne mogu zamisliti da netko toliko zadire u moju intimu da mi ne dopušta nositi - grudnjak!
s kojim objašnjenjem?

smije li se štucnuti?
ili, ne daj, Bože - zahrkati?

tko i kako to kontrolira?

----------


## Tomy

...ni nama nisu dopuštali nošenje grudnjaka, al' ja sam već tad bila "neposlušni" pacijent hehe.. s kojim objašnjenjem i kojim pravom-to samo oni znaju...

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ma upravo to. ne radi se o inaćenju već o tome da ako imaš argument ili ako je iole logično poslušati ću, al ovo je prepre hororno smiješno.

ma ja stalno nalijećem na takove bisere. 

e sad što se tiče tuširanja u bnolnici: ja na sreću nisam bila dole oštećena jelte pa sam se otuširala bez problema ali kad sam skužila da mogu prati stopala i dići nogu bez beda i da nema trbuh...ma to je bio praznik za mene. to me tolko razveselilo da svi oni krvavi ulošci i ugrušci oko kade nisu mogli umanjiti moju radost (al stvarno - nisam cinična)

----------


## apricot

ne znam ovo za pranje i carski

ja sam prije puno godina imala operaciju koja je kao carski
i tuširala sam se sljedeći dan, samo sam si zalijepila vrećicu na trbuh

----------


## cikla

Meni su rekli da ne kvasim ranu, ali sam ja već drugi dan kada sam ustala iz kreveta odbauljala do kupatila i oprala se peškirićem. Sutra sam već bila malo bolje pa sam i kosu oprala.

Najviše mi je smetalo to što su me uporno ubeđivali da nemam dovoljno mleka za L. jer je krupna beba i da im zvonim posle podoja da je oni dohrane. Jednom mi je sestra uletela u sobu i otela mi je iz ruku zato što je plakala (to je inače nedopustivo u vreme kada će vizita) i odnela je da joj da glukozu. A oko 22 su ih odvodili na kupanje i nisu ih vraćali do 4 ujutru, pa bi meni grudi bile kao prepunjeni baloni. I kad ih donesu oni budu siti, pa neće da jedu još bar sat vremena. 

Jedno jutro su mi je doneli, a oči su joj bile sve u krmeljama i slepljene. Plakala je neutešno i nije htela ni jesti ni spavati. Zvala sam sestru da joj kažem da mala očigledno ima konjuktivitis i da joj da terapiju, a ona je rekla da to kažem doktorici u viziti (za 4-5 sati!), okrenula se i otišla. Naredna dva sata sam plakala sa njom i pokušavala joj očistiti oči mojim mlekom. Kada su se malo odlepile i ona progledala, malo je jela i izmučena zaspala. Za doručak smo dobili čaj od kamilice, pa sam joj njime skroz očistila oči. Došla je doktorica u vizitu i na moju molbu da joj se prepiše terapija rekla kako ona nema konjuktivitis, jer joj očigledno nisu slepljene oči. Pokušala sam joj objasniti, ali nije htela da me sluša. Tek sutradan kada nas je neka normalnija doktorica obišla, dobila je terapiju.

Još jedna ružna situacija: primetila sam bele tačkice na njenim usnama i bradavice su mi bile roze, sjajne i bolne. Prvom prilikom sam im to rekla i pitala da nije možda kandida u pitanju. Babica nas nije ni pogledala nego je prevrnula očima i rekla da bebu predugo držim na grudima, a ne sisa efektivno, pa da mi je napravila ragade. Sutra su joj usta bila sva bela i dali su joj daktanol, ali niko nije rekao da trebam i ja mazati grudi. Srećom, na sve ovo me još pre odlaska u porodilište upozorila patronažna, a i čitala sam rodine textove, pa mi je MM istog dana doneo gel da mogu sama da se lečim.

----------


## icyoh

Meni s mlađim ništa nije smetalo u rodilištu :besplatna reklama:
odlično mi je bilo što sam sama u sobu, što su moji dolazili kad god su htjeli i ostajali po cijele dane i što su me stvarno bedinali.

S prvog poroda se sjećam cimerice koja nije 5 dana zatvorila usta i jedne koja se bez prestanka svadila i psovala s mužem preko telefona.

A što se posjeta tiče - ukoliko je u sobi više od 1 osobe i bebe su s mamama nije mi prihvatljivo da u sobe ulaze posjetitelji - pogotovo ne da jednoj od 3 cimerice dođe cijela svojta. Niti ovo s pušenjem na wcu ne kužim, mislila sam da su to urbane legende. Da, da netko puši u bolnici u zajedničkom wcu gdje nas 5 pere zube, tušira se i piša. Sve se bojim kako bi to završilo.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

zato i postoje pravila da ne bilo: meni paše ovo, meni puno znači ono... imaš red i drži ga se a ako već možeš birati rodilište u RH onda neka i to bude razlog za ili protiv.

naravno da je bespredmetno da uz 3 žene sa bebama u sobi posjetama nije mjesto, ali  šta ćeš.. nekima je to stvar ukusa a meni pravila. ipak, to je bolnica, i ja želim da ako je Rijeka npr. zatvoren tip rodilišta da se toga i drže.

a ne drže. i to je velka greška.

----------


## a72

meni je jako smetalo nakon poroda sto su sestre i dr-i, kako je ko stizao u smjenu prilazili porodiljama od toga dana i *pritiskali trbuh* da se vidi jacina krvarenja...ne znam da li to mora tako, ali to me bas jaaaako smetalo, cim bih cula vrata da ulaze sva bih se ukocila od pomisli na to.  nije bas ni bezbolno...jesu li vama to radili?

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

da jesu. al ne tak puno. nakon poroda i dva put iza toga. i vrlo je bolno i neugodno

----------


## Fejma

Smetala mi je žena koja je i u ponoć pričala na mobitel kao da je dan...melje li ga melje....kad su nam bebači dali da spavamo ona bome nije...

----------


## orlica

Ja sam rodila u Rijeci, nakon mučenja i mučenja završila sam na carskom. Nakon toga svega su me smijestili u sobu sa bebicom i još dvije cure koje su isto bile na carskom. Sestre, spremačice počele su svako malo dolaziti u sobu! Dođu pomesti ostave otvorena vrata, ja sa jedva dignem sa prerezanim trbuhom i zatvorim! Pa dođe obrisati pod, ostavi otvorena vrata. Donese doručak, ostavi otvorena vrata! Pa dođe po suđe, ostavi otvorena vrata! Svi znamo da ulaze u sobe svako malo i tako 7 dana!!! Bila sam luda! Inače sam sramežljiva ali 3. dan sam počela govoriti: molim vas da zatvorite vrata....Osječala sam se kao vještica koja stalno nešto kvoca...

----------


## Iris

dvije stvari koje su me smetale: sestra koja bi,čim bi čula da nekom dijete plače, uletila u sobu s rečenicom "Hoćete li flašicu?" i drugo (što me osobno uvrijedilo) sestra koja mi nije dala da stavim dijete na prsa da se umiri (plakao je nemoguće) jer je netom jeo (i to flašicu), jer "dijete treba obrok,pa spavanje i tako svaka 3 sata"...drugim riječima šta ja tu izvodim sa sisom...a moje dijete staro 6 dana bi trebalo imati ritam?!?
 ništa od ovog ne bi bilo toliko strašno da nije riječ o Varaždinskom rodilištu, što nisam baš očekivala ... iako srećom to su iznimke, puno više ih je bilo stvarno krasnih

----------


## mali laf

Ja sam dvaput rodila u petrovoj.Prvi put u onim nehumanim uvjetima,drugi put u obnovljenim babinjačama.Sve je prekrasno,ali su sestre malo zabrijale na plahte.Naime,kreveti su sad oni fensi na podizanje uzglavlja.Ja sam bila prehlađena s punim nosom i sam dr mi je rekao da si dignem uzglavlje što više da mogu disati.E,al kad se uzglavlje podigne plahta se malo namreška....zamislite tu tragediju?!sestre su manično obilazile sobe prije vizite samo da nariktaju plahte i sve maknu s ormarića.Navodno je to najvažnije u rodilištU.

----------


## Trina

E ovaj put novina u Zd rodilištu je ta da muževi mogu u sobe za vrijeme posjeta. To je nešto tako ogavno i prestrašno da vam ja opisati ne mogu. Ja sam rodila malo iza podne ipo a u sobu sam došla oko 3, znači točno kad su posjete počele. Muž od moje cimerice se nasrao tamo i sjedio čitavih dva sata a u to vrijeme ja sam ispod plahte krvarila, trebalo me mijenjati, pišalo mi se (a nisam se smjela dizati radi epiduralne). Pokušala sam tim nekulturnim ljudima dati do znanja da mi smetaju i da se taj čovjek makne na neko kratko vrijeme dok sestra obavi što treba ali ne. Kad sam zvala sestru da me promijeni jer se ispod mene napravila lokva a i mjehur mi je pucao, žena je pogledala tog čovjeka i rekla onako posprdno da će me promijeniti kad posjete malo izađu. Ali on nije izašao. (ne znam zašto ga sestra ije izbacila). Idućih dva dana sam tog istog gadljivog tipa gledala po dva sata  a on je gledao u moje cise i smješkao mi se zavodnički. Fuj, fuj, fuj

----------


## laumi

prestrašno, Trina!

nemaju šta posjete (pa ni muževi) raditi u sobama gdje leže žene koje su rodile (i općenito na ginekološkim odjelima)
osim ako su sobe jednokrevetne pa dolaze samo svojoj ženi

ja sam poslije svakog poroda (carski) ležala po jedan dan na intenzivnoj i tamo su puštali samo muževe i samo na 10ak minuta
to mi je ok

----------


## ana.m

> E ovaj put novina u Zd rodilištu je ta da muževi mogu u sobe za vrijeme posjeta. To je nešto tako ogavno i prestrašno da vam ja opisati ne mogu. Ja sam rodila malo iza podne ipo a u sobu sam došla oko 3, znači točno kad su posjete počele. Muž od moje cimerice se nasrao tamo i sjedio čitavih dva sata a u to vrijeme ja sam ispod plahte krvarila, trebalo me mijenjati, pišalo mi se (a nisam se smjela dizati radi epiduralne). Pokušala sam tim nekulturnim ljudima dati do znanja da mi smetaju i da se taj čovjek makne na neko kratko vrijeme dok sestra obavi što treba ali ne. Kad sam zvala sestru da me promijeni jer se ispod mene napravila lokva a i mjehur mi je pucao, žena je pogledala tog čovjeka i rekla onako posprdno da će me promijeniti kad posjete malo izađu. Ali on nije izašao. (ne znam zašto ga sestra ije izbacila). Idućih dva dana sam tog istog gadljivog tipa gledala po dva sata  a on je gledao u moje cise i smješkao mi se zavodnički. Fuj, fuj, fuj


Ajme ovo je stvarno užas! Pa kaj ga nitko od njih (nije na tebi da to radiš) nije mogao poslati van?

----------


## Iris

:Shock:  grozno,ionako si po tim bolnicama ko vreća mesa,a onda osim nebrojenih vizita još i vizite izvana
 :Evil or Very Mad:  grozna sam, ali trebalo ga je gađati ulošcima,prljavim dakako

----------


## sirius

> E ovaj put novina u Zd rodilištu je ta da muževi mogu u sobe za vrijeme posjeta. To je nešto tako ogavno i prestrašno da vam ja opisati ne mogu. Ja sam rodila malo iza podne ipo a u sobu sam došla oko 3, znači točno kad su posjete počele. Muž od moje cimerice se nasrao tamo i sjedio čitavih dva sata a u to vrijeme ja sam ispod plahte krvarila, trebalo me mijenjati, pišalo mi se (a nisam se smjela dizati radi epiduralne). Pokušala sam tim nekulturnim ljudima dati do znanja da mi smetaju i da se taj čovjek makne na neko kratko vrijeme dok sestra obavi što treba ali ne. Kad sam zvala sestru da me promijeni jer se ispod mene napravila lokva a i mjehur mi je pucao, žena je pogledala tog čovjeka i rekla onako posprdno da će me promijeniti kad posjete malo izađu. Ali on nije izašao. (ne znam zašto ga sestra ije izbacila). Idućih dva dana sam tog istog gadljivog tipa gledala po dva sata  a on je gledao u moje cise i smješkao mi se zavodnički. Fuj, fuj, fuj


 Jedno je pravilo posjeta, a drugo paravilo privatnosti i pristojnosti. A to je nešto za što se OTVORENO i BEZ IZNIMKE osoblje  rodilišta mora postaviti. Ja sam bila u dječjoj bolnici u Munchenu gdje su posjete  na intenzivnoj jedinici bile dopuštene skoro cijeli dan, ali kad je dolazilo drugo dijete sa operacije, kad su provodili testove za koje trebaju mir ili bi za roditelje (druge) mogle biti uznemiravajuće , tada su nas tražili da izađemo u čekaonicu te su nas zvali kad su završili posao. Dakle, ja posjete ne vidim kao problem, ali kao problem vidim nezainteresiranot osoblja da zaštiti privatnost druge rodilje kada je to potrebno (ne samo od posjeta , nego i od drugih rodilja , paravanima npr. za vrijeme pranja i pomaganja oko higijene).

----------


## laumi

da, ali nije isto radi li se o djetetu, uz koje, po mojem mišljenju, stalno treba biti barem jedan roditelj ili o odrasloj osobi (naročito ako se radi o rodilji ili ženi koja leži na ginekologiji) i koja treba mir i privatnost

ne kažem da dijete ne treba mir i privatnost, ali puno više od toga treba nekoga tko će stalno biti uz njega, čuvati ga, tješiti i zabavljati

----------


## sirius

> da, ali nije isto radi li se o djetetu, uz koje, po mojem mišljenju, stalno treba biti barem jedan roditelj ili o odrasloj osobi (naročito ako se radi o rodilji ili ženi koja leži na ginekologiji) i koja treba mir i privatnost
> 
> ne kažem da dijete ne treba mir i privatnost, ali puno više od toga treba nekoga tko će stalno biti uz njega, čuvati ga, tješiti i zabavljati


Ne razumijem,  osoblje je tu da se poštuju red i pravila. Ok, postoji pravilo da su posjete dozvoljene , što je ok, ali privatnost druge rodilje je važnija od toga. I onda osoblje zamoli posjetu da izađe van iz sobe dok se obavi higijena , pa nek se vrati kasnije kad je moguće. Ili neka ta osoba kojoj su došli u posjetu izađe u sobu za posjete ako je u stanju. Ja zaista ne vidim problem u tome, osim u slučaju Trine kad osoblje nije reklo GLASNO i JASNO osobi u posjeti da izađe van dok se oni pobrinu za frišku rodilju.

----------


## laumi

pa i ja kažem da je privatnost rodilje važnija
nije mi ok da su posjete rodiljama u sobi cijeli dan (eventualno nekih sat vremena) jer onda druge rodilje nemaju privatnosti, a ni mira. 
neke se moraju npr. redovito izdajati, neke se žele samo odmoriti
a ne smijemo zaboraviti ni bebe, koliko je za njih dobro da borave u prostoriji u koju dolazi toliko ljudi izvana?

----------


## Trina

Posjete kod nas traju dva sata. Ali meni se baš poklopilo da sam u sobu ušla direkt iz boksa taman u uru kad su posjete počelo. I ta cura do mene je rodila isti dan, doduše nekih skoro 12 sati ranije ali svejedno, osjećala sam se  jadno i bijedno. Uz sve to moj muž nije nijednom mogao doći u posjetu jer je bio bolestan, tako da sam uglavnom bila sama a taj seronja je svih tri dana bio od početka do kraja posjeta. I zavodio me. Gledao me svojim ružnim očima i svako malo bacao pogled na moje cice dok sam dojila malu. Nešto gadljivije u životu nisam doživila. Da je moj muž to vidio, ja mislim da bi mu zube ostavio u onom zidu jer je scena stvarno bila odvratna.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

trebali bi imati zavjese/paravane.  Fakat ovo je gadno Trina :/

----------


## Rivendell

> Ja sam dvaput rodila u petrovoj.Prvi put u onim nehumanim uvjetima,drugi put u obnovljenim babinjačama.Sve je prekrasno,ali su sestre malo zabrijale na plahte.Naime,kreveti su sad oni fensi na podizanje uzglavlja.Ja sam bila prehlađena s punim nosom i sam dr mi je rekao da si dignem uzglavlje što više da mogu disati.E,al kad se uzglavlje podigne plahta se malo namreška....zamislite tu tragediju?!sestre su manično obilazile sobe prije vizite samo da nariktaju plahte i sve maknu s ormarića.Navodno je to najvažnije u rodilištU.


Ma to i mene užasno živcira. Sve mora biti uredno zbog doktora. Dok sam ležala u Vinogradskoj isto tako. Rekla je jedna sestra da ih viču kasnije ako nije uredno, pa da samo maknemo dok ne prođe vizita, a kasnije da radimo što hoćemo. To je na skoro svakom odjelu tako, ne samo u rodilištu.

Srećom, u Rijeci kad sam ja išla roditi ih nije bilo briga za takve gluposti.

----------


## Rivendell

> pa i ja kažem da je privatnost rodilje važnija
> nije mi ok da su posjete rodiljama u sobi cijeli dan (eventualno nekih sat vremena) jer onda druge rodilje nemaju privatnosti, a ni mira. 
> neke se moraju npr. redovito izdajati, neke se žele samo odmoriti
> a ne smijemo zaboraviti ni bebe, koliko je za njih dobro da borave u prostoriji u koju dolazi toliko ljudi izvana?


Mene živcira jer nisu svima isti kriteriji. Uvijek se netko nađe tko zna nekoga u bolnici i onda toj osobi može dolaziti tko hoće, kad hoće. Pravila bi trebala biti za svih ista i postoji razlog zašto je vrijeme posjeta ograničeno. Sa mnom je bila jedna takva koja je znala nekog liječnika i dok su nama dvjema pristojno posjete ulazile jedan o jedan njoj je 5 frendica došlo odjednom.

----------


## erina

Prije 5g kad sam rodila N su isto bile posjete u sobi od 15-17h, i meni je to ok jer je rooming in i nije mi zgodno ostaviti dijete da bi izašla van, nisam baš bila sposobna fizički izaći i sjediti/stajati vani a i MM bi jedva dočekao vidjeti bebicu malo. Po meni to nije problem nego nekultura i neodgoj koji Trina spominje. Fuj, smeće od čovjeka! Mislim da bi bilo tko normalan reagirao na prvu,a da ne kažem da su se sestre MORALE reagirati. 

Samnom u sobi je bila ženskica koja je rodila par dana prije mene ali joj je malac bio u inkubatoru zbog zastoja u rastu, meni je jako smetalo to što je okretala očima i komentirala kad bi moja N zaplakala. :Mad:

----------


## Rivendell

Mojoj cimerici je mala imala žuticu pa je bila cijela usporena, nije glasa pustila sva tri dana i ona je isto kolutala čim bi naše bebe zakmečale.

----------


## flopica

ajme Trina ovo tvoje iskustvo je bogme papreno, to je greša osoblja bolnice jer postoje mehanizmi ako se hoće i želi osigurati privatnost
mogli su te paravanom odvojiti, mogli su ga zamoliti da izađe dok se obavi što je prioritet

mene je najviše zasmetala jedna nadrndana mama koja je već imala jedno dijete i koja se svisoka nije mogla načuditi kako ja to ne mogu sjesti
i kako mi treba 5 min. da se namjestim i izmislim položaj dok ustanem
a nisam mogla sjesti tri tjedna nakon poroda jer sam stvarno gadno razrezana bila

----------


## sari1991

pozdrav svima!
ovako, ja sam rodila prije 2 i pol mjeseca u Rijeci i htjela bi upozoriti sve koje se spremaju za odlazak tamo...što se tiče babica i sestri na porodu (3.kat) - one su uglavnom ok, pokušavaju te smiriti i uz tebe su za to vrijeme, na 4.katu je osoblje super..sestre su vesele, nasmijane i ljubazne..
Što se tiče osoblja na 5.katu - KATASTROFA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gore sestre i doktore nisam vidjela...
s obzirom da je to rad sa bebicama, trebali bi biti malo nježniji s njima već ako na ulazu u rodilištu piše "prijatelj djece"...ne znam kako je mamama koje su rodile po drugi ili koji već put, ali prema nama prvorotkinjama bi se mogle odnositi sa više poštovanja i bolje brinuti o nama dok smo tamo...kad su me prebacili u sobu, kaže meni sestra da ako mi bilo što zatreba, da se ne ustručavam pozvoniti..prvu noć mi beba non stop plakala jer se jadna nagutala plodne vode, i ja pozovem sestru da mi pomogne ili bar da mi kaže što da napravim kad ona se stala derati na mene - zašto stalno zvonimo, da ima i drugih pacijentica na katu osim u našoj sobi itd...cure koje su sa mnom bile u sobi nisu znale dal da se smiju ili plaču od muke...a možete mislit kako je meni bilo, još su me hormoni bili napali pa sam bila sva u suzama...kad smo trebale ići kući, kaže meni pedijatrica da je mala previše pala na težini pa da ćemo ostati do jutra i neka je budim svakih sat vremena i stavljam na prsa...da bi došla sestra i počela mi natezati dojke - s oproštenjem kao da je ona stvar! - i dere se na mene da kako mi nitko nije pokazao kako se doji i da mala uopće dobro ne siše!!! 
rekla sam da ću sljedeći put radije roditi u jarku nego biti kod njih i jednu minutu!!!
trebalo bi ih biti sram što su tako bezobrazne, bolje su čistačice koje se jadne muče cijeli dan i noć da bi gospodi bilo sve uredno i čisto za posao!!!
ne znam da li je netko imao sličnog iskustva kao i ja??

----------


## anamix

pušenje u wc-u u kojem su i tuševi, a nakon pušenja otvaranje prozora iako je vani u to doba bilo - 10. o vinogradskoj je riječ. to me fakat smetalo, a sve ostalo je za preživjet

----------


## enchi

*sari1991* - dobrodošla na forum!  :Smile: 
Iskustvo koje si imala je stvarno grozno!

Na ovoj temi dolje su cure nedavno raspravljale o riječkom rodilištu pa baci oko:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74386-%C5%A0to-se-to-de%C5%A1ava-u-RI-rodili%C5%A1tu

----------


## Makica

koristim ovu priliku da kazem da jaaaaaaako puno ovisi o cimericama s kojima si u sobi.  rodila sam u osijeku, carski rez i samnom u sobi su bile sve mame koje su tako rodile. znaci, znale smo kako nam je.  rodila sam blizance i nisu bili samnom, nego na odjelu pedijatrije, svih 12 dana koliko sam provela u toj sobi. moje cimerice su bile odlicne, i sve probleme s posjetama smo rjesavale dogovorom, znaci, udje muz, poljubi, pomazi,sve sto nam je puuuno znacilo, ali dogovaramo se i pitamo da li smije ostati 15min, kada je koja dojila i kada muz treba napustiti sobu. svaka je postovala dogovor, a kada bi po noci njihove bebe zaplakale nisam ni cula, a kamoli prigovorila. jako smo si pomagale i skoro sve dijelile, jer od osoblja ne mozes racunati na ne znam kakvu pomoc. ali tako je izgleda SVUGDJE, jedino smo imale ispad sa jednom mladom romkinjom, vrlo neugodne posjete cijelog sela. moram reci da su je ubrzo maknuli u prikladniju sobu gdje nikom nije smetala. ako izuzmemo sture uvjete i ustaljeni sistem rada, nemam neki prigovor. stvarno puno toga ovisi o cimericama, mislim 90%.

----------


## colicka

Ejjj bokic cure ja sam ovdje nova.  :Smile:  da vas pitam samo...rodila sam prije mjesec dana predivnog decka, u trudnoci sam dobila 14 kg, nisam bas sigurna kolko sad imam jer se nestignem ni pocesljat  :Smile:  ali trbuh mi se vrati samo bi ga jos trebala zategnut. ono imam malo kao vrecastu kozu na trbuhu. kako da zategnem trbusne misice i kozu? I kako da se rijesim celulita? ja ga nisam imala bas prije bebacha ali u trudnoci sam izgledala kao naraca hahaha  :gaah:

----------


## TinchyZg

Pozz,da podijelim i svoje iskustvo  :Smile:  Rodila sam u trećem mjesecu malog miška,na carski rez u Petrovoj bolnici...I skužila sam da sve ovisi o smjeni na koju se naleti,od dolaska do ostanka tih šest dana  :Undecided:  Kad sam došla,nisam išla u predrađaonu nego odmah u boks,kao dat će mi "malo dripića i to bu odmah bilo gotovo"...Primila me doktorica kod koje sam bila na pregledu u trudničkoj par dana prije i o njima mogu reći samo najbolje,da ne navodim imena,svi su bili mladi,od sestara do doktora i stvarno su bili divni prema meni! Sestre su stalno dolazile provjeravati da li mi treba vode,otvarale mi prozor (što se pokazalo kao gadna greška jer iz nekog razloga odmah ispod tih bokseva neki debili puše pa sam se skoro ispovraćala...),stvarno sve super...Nadalje,jedino što mi je bilo glupo je to što su me pustili do 10 ujutro (12 sati nakon...) iako su vidjeli da L nije bio raspoložen za izlazak,po mom mišljenju su me trebali ranije poslati na carski,ali oke...I da,doktorica nije otišla dok nije vidjela što će biti s nama dvoje iako je mogla fino skupiti stvari i otići,tako da svaka čast...
Ja sam se relativno brzo probudila i odmah su me odvezli u sobu,to je prvi kat u Petrovoj...Tamo nas je bilo sedam i sve je bilo super,sestre u toj smjeni su bile divne,barem meni,nije bilo nikakvog natezanja i tlačenja...Jedino sam dva sata davila da mi donesu dijete i pitala gdje je  :Smile:  Uf,nedostatak opće anestezije...Ali,druga smjena,e to je priča za sebe...Prvo je došla jedna sestra koja je tamo kao da je došla na kavu,prvo nam je pokupila sve novine i časopise (doslovno ide od kreveta do kreveta!!!!) koje nikad nije vratila,jednom nam je donijela djecu za vrijeme posjeta i samo ih tako pustila u sobi!!!! (sva sreća da je bila ova jedna cura pa nas je zvala da dođemo,ova koza ih je samo donijela i baj-baj...) Druga sestra koja je bila sa bebicama je bila kao Gestapo,mog dragog je doslovno istjerala kad je došao vidjeti dijete!!! I ta ista je bila jako gruba,dobila sam ragade po bradavicama,ali ona me toliko natezala da su mi suze išle,kao "imaš mlijeka,to sve mora van,kaj ste sve ko mimoze...",užas živi...Kad su me prebacili u drugu sobu gdje smo bile nas tri,ja sam dva dana svih gnjavila da me puste ranije tako da smo izašli dan ranije...Ugl,velim da sve ovisi o smjeni,npr bila je jedna sestra koja je bila sa bebicama koja je bila divna (tko zna,jedna starija u ljubičastoj kuti  :Smile:  ),njoj niti jedno dijete nije plakalo,stvarno divna ženica,puno mi je pomogla,stvarno...A ta druga,pa ona je samo uplakanu djecu dovodila,jedan dan sam naglas prokomentirala šta radi toj djeci da toliko plaču...Posljedica? Moj L i dan-danas urla kad ga presvlačim,od prvog dana dijete ima traume od presvlačenja...Sve ovisi,npr o Vinogradskoj sam čula sve najbolje,o Sv. Duhu da je grozno... Ja ću i drugo u Petrovu  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Rodila u Puli, smetale su me neljubazne sestre i njihovi komentari. Bila sam u sobi odmah pored prostorije gdje borave sestre i čula sam sve njihove zlobne komentare kad su se mijenjale smjene. Naravno da sam znala kad pričaju o meni - mama gemini - ah krasno. Bila sam im silno dosadna. Nije im se baš dalo pomagati, tako dam sam 6 sati nakon carskog dojila Palčića i nogama ljuljuškala Dobricu jer nitko nije primjetio da bebe plaču, a cimerica je dan prije rodila isto carski i nije se dizala. Nisam mirovala dulje od 8 sati jer nisam imala kateter, pa sam morala na wc. Nije bilo sestre da mi pomogne. Naravno.
Rolete na prozorima - neispravne. Grijanje navijeno na +50 stupnjeva, bebe plakale od vrućine. Noću sam morala doslovce moliti da uzmu jednu bebu da sklopim oko, uzimali su Dobricu jer on nije plakao. Naravno da nisam spavala. Ma cijela atmosfera je bila gnjusna, kao da su rodilje smetnja i gnjavaža. Jedino što je bio plus je to što su sestre bile jako nježne s bebama. 

A ona priča o posjetama u Istri nikako ne stoji. U Istri je običaj da se u posjete NE dolazi prvih mjesec dana. Stari običaj je da žena leži 30 dana, a svi oko nje pomažu.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

SV, ajme :/

Znam ženu koja je memorirala broj porte rodilišta u mobitel i zvala portu neka zove sestre na odjel i pošalje ih u sobu broj taj i taj da joj dođu pomoć... isto CR, ali 1 dijete.

Fakta bi i njima i nama lakše da ti dopuste da netko bude 24/7 sa ženom u rodilište od rodbine, nerealno je misliti da će žena sve moći sama u danima nakon poroda.

----------


## sandi

Što se tice carskog reza u Petrovoj i ja iz nedavnog iskustva mogu potvrditi da je svo osoblje korektno izuzev sestara za bebe (iznimka je postarija sijeda gospodja koja je krasna, ostale fulale profesiju).

----------


## Deaedi

> SV, ajme :/
> 
> Znam ženu koja je memorirala broj porte rodilišta u mobitel i zvala portu neka zove sestre na odjel i pošalje ih u sobu broj taj i taj da joj dođu pomoć... isto CR, ali 1 dijete.
> 
> Fakta bi i njima i nama lakše da ti dopuste da netko bude 24/7 sa ženom u rodilište od rodbine, nerealno je misliti da će žena sve moći sama u danima nakon poroda.


I ja sam imala slično iskusktvo nakon 1 CR, kada mi je rez popucao od napora (mala na rukama i nošenje po cijeli dan, jer od sestara nikakva pomoć). Krv se doslovce izlila, natopila plahte, krevet, jastuk od cure. Zovem sestre da mi dođu pomoći i da odnesu malu na presvlaćenje, a one neće...živčane, reći ćete sutra doktoru na viziti...ni bebu nisu htjele odnijeti i dati joj čisti jastuk, stavljala sam joj Pampersicu ispod glave da upije moju krv...Onda sam nazvala MM, on dojurio u bolnicu, našao doktora koji mi je radio CR i zamolio ga da me ode pogledati. A kad je on vidio u kakvom sam stanju...Doslovce su doletjele do mene i počele nas presvlačiti.

----------


## sillyme

> ...jednom nam je donijela djecu za vrijeme posjeta i samo ih tako pustila u sobi!!!! (sva sreća da je bila ova jedna cura pa nas je zvala da dođemo,ova koza ih je samo donijela i baj-baj...)


Sto ljudi sto cudi... da mi se desi da moram roditi u Petrovoj i da nekim cudom se pogodi da mi posjete mogu napokon poljubiti bebu umjesto da je kretenski gledaju preko stakla a nadje se ovakva nadobudna ko tvoja cimerica i to sprijeci mislim da bi joj glavu otrgnula... doslovce.

Inace, ja sam rodila na SD na cr i nista me nije posebno smetalo, sestre su bile na pomoc bez okretanja ocima i rooming-in koji je bio od prvog sata mi je bio ok iskustvo, u stvari puno bolje od prethodnog ne-rooming iskustva u Vinogradskoj. Sestre za bebe su se trudile bez okretanja ocima, sestre za nas mame malo manje ali ipak nista sto bi mogla zamjeriti... jedino mi je malo blesavo da je maksimum tablete protiv bolova 500mg lekadol, ali to je valjda za nase dobro makar bih ja radije da su mi dali ibuprofen (makar nije da me nesto posebno bolilo tih tri dana tamo)...

----------


## Beti3

*sillyme*, ja sam drugačije pročitala *Tinchyne* rečenice. Mame su bile izvan sobe jer su im došle posjete, a sestra je bebe ostavila same u sobi, bez mama. Bez da ih obavijesti da su bebe stigle.

----------


## memorex

Rodila sam prije 4 mj u Dubrovackoj bolnici. Najvise me smetala buka po hodnicima, lupanje vratima, kolicima i sl. i propuh!
E da, i smetala me cimerica koja me uredno zivcirala svojim lezernim stavom o dojenju , auto sjedalici i sl. iako joj je ovo 2 djete, ali to je za drugu temu.
Smetalo me sto su se za vrijeme posjeta ulazili ljudi u hodnik i svi su mi tamo puhali oko bebaca kojeg sam dosla pokazati preko stakla. 
znalo se desiti da u hodniku stoje mame sa bebacima, a oko njih bliza i daljnja rodbina! To bi definitivno zabranila. i to me uzasno smetalo!

----------


## colicka

Ja sam rodila prije 6 tjedana u Zagrebackoj bolnici na sv Duhu i jedino sto me zasmetalo je to sto su nas budili u pola pet, mislim da je to malo rano, jer smo ionako bile izmucene i iscrpljene. I meni je smetalo isto to sto je puno ljudi odjednom ulazilo u sobe i to se uvijek guzvalo sve i bia buka, ja bi napravila da dodu po dvoje ljudi  po krevetu.

----------


## frka20

rodila sam na Sv.Duhu prije 10 dana i moram sve samo pohvaliti...od rađaonice do babinja...svi su 
susretljivi,ljubazni,pažljivi..sestre nisu živčane,dapače- sve do jedne su odlične.
Pedijatri puni informacija i strpljenja.Česti su dolasci savjetnica za dojenje...jedino malo gnjave sa vođenjem
dnevnika dojenja,ali to se preživi.
moja jedina zamjerka su cimerice (koje ne možeš birati) : jedna je hrkačila od jutra do sutra da je sve vibriralo,druga je 
napadno tepala svom djetetu bez prestanka i brbljala je non stop bez prestanka o svemu i svačemu,bitnom i nebitnom...treća je pak bila uvjerena da nema mlijeka i samo je pričala o tome kako jedvačeka doći doma da uvali bebi dudu pa da ne plače...koma!
zamjerka su sobe na babinjačama koje su bez klima uređaja i valjalo bi renovirati kupaonice..

----------


## leonisa

kakve su to cimerice koje su stigle spavati? :D
ja sam rodila proljetos tamo i za dnevnik me niko nije gnjavio. rekla sam da i onako visi na sisi i da nema smisla ista voditi.

moja zamjerka je u predradjaoni sto nam nisu dali setati igdje van sobe, sto je lopta bila spremljena u nekoj tamo lijevoj sobi i sto se visi na ctgu. sto su isti prepreglani.
ostalo, potpis, sve 5.

----------


## Ayan

pušenje u wc-u od strane žena s patologije trudnoće, u tom wc-u se inače pereš nakon klistiranja, i sad si zamislite tuširanje po zimi kad je vani minus, a ove biserke otvore prozore jer čikaju
cimerice sa pričama o mrtvoj djeci, porodima koji su otišli po zlu, neuspijelim indukcijama, preuveličavanjima i negativnim stavovima, a ti trebaš roditi
žene koje se ne peru, kako možeš biti tri dana u istoj spavaćici u kojoj si i rodila?
boksevi u rađaoni koji su odjeljeni samo zidovima, svi se prešetavaju dok ti rađaš, čuješ patnje drugih žena i kao trebaš roditi u miru, totalno nehumani uvjeti rađanja što se građevinskog dijela tiče
vizite u kojima te pregledavaju pred cijelom hrpom doktora i sestara, kao da je tvoja vagina javno dobro
vaginalni pregledi tokom poroda koje ti svaki puta radi drugi doktor
sestre koje nisu načistu s dojenjem

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja sam rodila prije 6 tjedana u Zagrebackoj bolnici na sv Duhu i jedino sto me zasmetalo je to sto su nas budili u pola pet, mislim da je to malo rano, jer smo ionako bile izmucene i iscrpljene. I meni je smetalo isto to sto je puno ljudi odjednom ulazilo u sobe i to se uvijek guzvalo sve i bia buka, ja bi napravila da dodu po dvoje ljudi po krevetu.


Pa ako su te budili, znači da si spavala...  :Smile: 

Ja sam 2x rodila na SD i prvi put nisam uopće spavala 4 noći, a drugi put 3 noći.

----------


## mishekica

Vinogradska, prije 5 tjedana...

Nije bilo sve ružičasto, ali to nisam ni očekivala.

Najviše me smetala histerična cimerica koja je meni i drugoj cimerici dva dana pila krv, a onda je, Bogu hvala, otišla doma. Svima je psovala, za svakoga je imala ružnu riječ... Muža je nazvala idiotom kad je došao po nju... Naprosto neugodno za slušati i gledati.  :Undecided:

----------


## luc

Rodila sam prije 19 mj na svetom duhu. Bilo je ok,ocekivala sam puno gore makar ja od uzbudenja i srece nisam bila umorna tako da mi nije smetalo hrkanje i pricanje cimerica a i moja beba je bila glasna pa mi je bilo i neugodno da zbog nas nemaju mira. Mi smo imale problema sa dojenjem. Nisam imala bradavice tak da je mala sisala na sesirice al zbog zutice je bila slaba pa je stalno plakala. Bilo mi je to jako traumaticno,sestre forsiraju al neko stvarno nemoze uspostavit to dojenje. Sad sam opet trudna i lovi me sizika opet od babinjaca :Smile: 
Sve u svemu moj dojam je da ako porod prode ok i ako se uspije sa dojenjem bez problema se izdrzi tih tri dana.

----------


## Amely

Jedva sam čekala da odem kući. :No:  Bila je jedna sestra koja se držala tako visoko da je nosom parala po stropu. Moja beba plače, ja ustanem i odnesem je na mjesto za presvlačenje. Ukakila se do grla. Odjednom se iza mojih leđa netko izdere:"Šta to radiš? Beba se samo presvlači kad je ukakana, a šta ti radiš????!!!! Ja prvo u šoku kako se izderala i kažem joj da se ukakala i da je baš zato i presvlačim, a ona će:" aha, dobro" i ode. Kao da jedva čeka ove koje su prvorotkinje i pojma nemaju da na njima liječi svoje živce. S obzirom da sam u sobi s 4 kreveta bila jedina prvorotkinja zaključila sam da se na mene ovako izgubljenu i uplašenu jedino i dere, ali bez ikakvog razloga. Samo se pojavi iza leđa i krene vikati. Kao da nisam bila dovoljno isprepadana porodom, bebom koja plače i svime ostalim. No, najviše od svega me zasmetalo što mi niti jedna sestra nije sjela i rekla da ne mogu dojiti bebu dok su mi grudi natečene, ogormne i bradavica uopće nema. Beba se jako mučila da uhvati siku, ali joj samo sklizne jer je zaista bila tvrda od previše mlijeka. Ona ista koja se derala na mene tjerala me da sat i pol forsiram bebu da u biti ono malo bradavice vuče stalno i koju je raskrvarila do te mjere da su bebi bila krvava usta. Kada sam to vidjela jako sam se uplašila. :Shock:  Zovnem ju i kaže ona meni ovim riječima:" Nema veze, neće bebi ništa biti od tvoje krvi samo ti nastavi dalje." Ja ono wtf?? Najgore od svega kad je ta sestra u smjeni neda bočicu bebi već te tjera da se tako mučiš, a ti moraš jer nemaš kako drugačije nahraniti bebu. Jadna beba nije  ni ovako uspjela ništa izvući kad nije mogla uhvatiti siku. :Crying or Very sad:  Da mi je samo jedna od njih došla i dala izdajalicu da omekanim grudi da ih beba može staviti u usta i da lijepo počnem dojiti bez frcajućih suza, krvi i jaukanja možda bih uspjela u dojenju. Ovako sam mislila da ja to ne mogu, da nešto nije u redu s mojim grudima. Trpiti toliku bol, gledati krvava bebina usta, a da pri tom još ta koza kaže da je to sasvim normalno....ne možete ni zamisliti traume. Sve je pošlo krivo samo zbog toga što mi nitko nije posvetio ni minutu da mi pomogne kako bi beba lijepo počela papati bez bolova kako zapravo i treba biti. Morala sam u bolnici ostati nešto duže tako da su mi se za to vrijeme grudi potpuno uništile. Ja sam mislila da oni znaju što rade i da to tako mora biti, da moram vrištati kod svakog pokušaja dojenja i da je normalno da mi uz mlijeko curi krv. No, da i to nije bilo dosta pokazuje činjenica da su mi doktori 5 dana zaredom dolazili u vizitu i pisali u svoje bločiće kako je sve u redu, a ja u teškoj anemiji gotovo bez imalo željeza u krvi. Zadnji dan je došao doktor koji me pitao jesam li j inače tako zelene boje u licu? Reko zelena sigurno nisam. Onda mi izvade krv i svi se strče oko mene u čudu da uopće mogu gledati koliko sam loše. Prikopčaju me na hrpu igala, ruke su mi bile kao u narkomana. I naravno dođe ona pametna sestra i kaže hoćeš da ti donesem bebu? a ja onako sva jadna, zelena, puna igala kao da sam na rubu smrti kažem:" Ne, zaboga kako mislite da je držim s ovoliko igala u rukama???" Ona se još naljuti na mene i ode gunđajući kakva sam ja to mater bože dragi. Glavnom da se lječnici prešetavaju i gledaju međunožja svaku vizitu, a da me taj jedan slučajno nije malo bolje pogledao danas bih bolovala od leukemije. Ne bih znala što se sa mnom događa, mislila bih da sam iscrpljena od poroda i da je to normalno. Zato drage mame nedajte na sebe i vucite ih za rukave zbog svog zdravlja jer očito nitko drugi neće.

----------


## Kaae

U kratkim crtama - sve.

Ako sljedece dijete bude zdravo i rodi se jednako bez komplikacija kao prvo, odosmo kuci nakon par sati. Steta sto ovaj put nisam prihvatila ponudu ginekologa za otpustom odmah ujutro (bilo mi je prekomplicirano izvlaciti dijete).

----------


## bijelko

> U kratkim crtama - sve.
> 
> Ako sljedece dijete bude zdravo i rodi se jednako bez komplikacija kao prvo, odosmo kuci nakon par sati. Steta sto ovaj put nisam prihvatila ponudu ginekologa za otpustom odmah ujutro (bilo mi je prekomplicirano izvlaciti dijete).


u toliko stvari ti zavidim jer si tamo, mislim na preglede i taj dio oko poroda. zamisli da je to kod nas..... ajme!
pomalo me lovi panika, pripremam muža za što se sve mora izboriti ako ja ne budem mogla. uglavnom, sve što me prvi put smetalo ovaj put planiram bar pokušati promijeniti  :fige:

----------


## TinchyZg

Tako je  :Smile:

----------

